# which dog should i get?



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i have 3 in mind to be honest just cant decide, they all have there advantages and disadvantages, but i just cant decide


i wil have 3 and a halth months straight of no school or college to train the puppy, i will then be going to college i dont know what hours my courrse will be and it probably wont be every day if it is everyday it will be finishing at 3 , somedays earlier some days later. (my brother will be in to let him or her out of the crate for toilet breaks ect ect)

we love Border collies, Then Sprocker spaniels or SBT , reli cant decide lol
which do you think i should get?

Or you can suggest a different breed to me (not anything uber expensive)
I dont like really small dogs ;/
thankyou


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

personally i think either a sprocker spaniel or another beed IMO BC's and SBT's are way to much to handle for a first time owner.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Personally I would say sprocker spaniel pretty easy for a first time owner as long as you put the time into training and exercise.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I clicked BC by mistake, The spanial would be your best bet IMO because they arent hard work!


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

How about a King Charles, they are fantastic dogs, very friendly the ones I know have been easy to train.

Terri


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

is a springer just as goood ? im guessing so , i ment to put springer but put sprocker LOL

id get either springer or sprocker tho tbh


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Springers are very high maintenance dogs, they like to be busy all the time and it's very hard to tire them out. They are fantastic dogs but are not an easy first time dog.

Terri


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

If you might end up going to college every day until 3 then i would not recommend a cocker/springer spaniel or any working type dog that needs a lot of exercise,mental stimulation and training.Cavaliers are lovely natured and they are very adaptable.
Have you tried the rescues to see what they have available.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

muse08 said:


> If you might end up going to college every day until 3 then i would not recommend a cocker/springer spaniel or any working type dog that needs a lot of exercise,mental stimulation and training.Cavaliers are lovely natured and they are very adaptable.
> Have you tried the rescues to see what they have available.


very good post
Yes how about a CKC emily?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i dont like them ;/

what about the people who work full time who have dogs?

my brother will be in to play with her as i said  and let her out to toilet

we will also be getting an outdoor kennel so when shes a little older she can stay outside when the weathers good and retreat to a kennel until i get in , sh will have toys out ect ect, 

so she can get excercise in the garden even when i am out


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I think a show springer or cocker would be good if you were to get a spaniel. The working type needs lots of energy venting activities to do during the day  
How about a labrador? Great dogs. Very very good for the first time owner!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yehh, i wouldnt be buying a working breed id be getting a show breed if possible.

is it a good idea to havve a nice warm dog kennel outside so he can play in the garden whilst im at college and then if he gets a bit bored can rest in a nice warm dog kennel?


and i love labs but there too big for my house lol


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not sure about an outdoor kennel. The weather can change in seconds so it might be nice when you leave but if no one is in the house no one will beable to bring the dog inside. Plus while you are at college the weather just gets wetter and colder because it's more autum/winter time. I think if you are still not sure on breeds it would be a good idea to go to a dog show with lots of breeds and speak to a few handlers/breeders plus you might see some dog breeds you never knew about before.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

the dog will be in a wooden dog house, with a dog flap to stop wind getting in , will also have straw in on cold days and a blanket bla bla bla

will only be in the garden while im at college on SOME days then straight iin the house when i get back.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> the dog will be in a wooden dog house, with a dog flap to stop wind getting in , will also have straw in on cold days and a blanket bla bla bla
> 
> will only be in the garden while im at college on SOME days then straight iin the house when i get back.


I don't think cockers or springers would be good if you have an outdoor kennel as they are very people dogs. You could be heading for all sorts of behavioural issues if you put them outside with no human attention for any length of time. My cocker is a show type, and even he is hard work and can be boisterous and difficult to tire out. He needs 2 hours of walks a day to prevent him going crazy, and even after these, he is still ready for more. I would suggest maybe a shih tzu or westie or yorkie. They will usually sleep whilst you are out, but can not be kept in an outdoor kennel.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

no , i will be in some days , out others... 

you cant tell me all of you never go out because you have dogs?

when i get in at 3 , some days earlier, some days later, some days not going to college at all he will be indoors, i said he wont be in the garden everyday all day and night, just when on somedays , if the dog doesnt want to be in the cage indoors...

i will as soon as i get in walk him for 2 hours plus, walks on the beach ect ect, i dont like small dogs at all so i wont be getting a shitzu or anything , what about people who work 6 hours per day? what do they do with the dogs?

so many people i know own gundogs working dogs huge active dogs andthey work go to school or whatever , they have a kennel outdoor and a cage in doors, so they can choose weather they want to play outside or stay indoors, as i said my brother will be in everyday apart from thursday and friday to play with the dog weater he is inside or outside,my mum doesnt go to work until 10 .30 and ill be back at 3 ish , my dad works for himself so on somedays he will be in at 2.30 or earlier.. someone will be in from 3.00 some days earlier.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I don't think cockers or springers would be good if you have an outdoor kennel as they are very people dogs. You could be heading for all sorts of behavioural issues if you put them outside with no human attention for any length of time. My cocker is a show type, and even he is hard work and can be boisterous and difficult to tire out. He needs 2 hours of walks a day to prevent him going crazy, and even after these, he is still ready for more. I would suggest maybe a shih tzu or westie or yorkie. They will usually sleep whilst you are out, but can not be kept in an outdoor kennel.


ooh yeah get a westie, my auntie has three and they are brilliant, they can be very lively when they want to be but not too over the top, and they are dead friendly, one of the few small breeds i would ever consider having.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

;/ i dont like them .


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> will only be in the garden while im at college on SOME days then straight iin the house when i get back.


This is quite worrying,gardens can be dangerous for dogs,some plants are poisonous plus the risk of theft.Dogs are stolen from gardens.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

we have an 8 foot fence would put carpet grips on tops, and its a grassed area with no plants, there is also a lock on the gate.

please dont jump on my back for saying it could be in the garden whilst im at college, my brother would be in 


im not the only one who would keep a dog outside with a nice cosy dog house, our garden is very secure.

alot of people keep outdoor dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> we have an 8 foot fence with carpet grips on tops, and its a grassed area with no plants, there is also a lock on the gate.


If they are determined to steal your dog it won't stop them,btw carpet grippers on top of fences are illegal and if anyone cut themselves you would be liable.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

then they shouldnt try to get in our property? thats not the situation anyway ,alot of people do have there dogs outdoors some times in kennels..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> then they shouldnt try to get in our property?


True,however the law is never that simple.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SUppose so , but i rely want a springer , and most people who have dogs have to go to work or college, alot of dogs are left alone for a couple of hours, it shouldnt matter as long as when i get home i give lots of love and attention and the walks ect.

again , my brother will be in to let her out and in when she wants.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I don't think cockers or springers would be good if you have an outdoor kennel as they are very people dogs. You could be heading for all sorts of behavioural issues if you put them outside with no human attention for any length of time. My cocker is a show type, and even he is hard work and can be boisterous and difficult to tire out. He needs 2 hours of walks a day to prevent him going crazy, and even after these, he is still ready for more. I would suggest maybe a shih tzu or westie or yorkie. They will usually sleep whilst you are out, but can not be kept in an outdoor kennel.


Not stictly true.  
We breed and train and work working cocker and springer spaniels. Which are even more high energy than the show type. They live in kennels and are fine alone for about 4-5 hours then a good hour or hour and a half training session at the rabbit pen or something. They do live with other dogs, so it does keep them occupied but toys would o the job, her brother would also pop in during the day.  Yep they are very people oreintated, but can live in kennels


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for that !

it wouldnt be in it every day , just a dog house in the garden nice and warm , so if the dog wants for 2 hor 3 hours if we go out to a family members house, it can have the run of the gardenn, 

when im at college for 4-6 hours it can either be crated or have the full run of the garden , id prefer the garden if i was a dog.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

emilylp said:


> then they shouldnt try to get in our property? thats not the situation anyway ,alot of people do have there dogs outdoors some times in kennels..


What would you do if the dog barked constantly and your neighbours complained?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Not stictly true.
> We breed and train and work working cocker and springer spaniels. Which are even more high energy than the show type. They live in kennels and are fine alone for about 4-5 hours then a good hour or hour and a half training session at the rabbit pen or something. They do live with other dogs, so it does keep them occupied but toys would o the job, her brother would also pop in during the day.  Yep they are very people oreintated, but can live in kennels


Ok, but you would have to train it from the start to accept a kennel, because mine wouldn't (but then he hasn't been trained to accept being outdoors without human contact). Just do lots of training to prevent separation anxiety.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Ok, but you would have to train it from the start to accept a kennel, because mine wouldn't (but then he hasn't been trained to accept being outdoors without human contact). Just do lots of training to prevent separation anxiety.


Yep, if she got an adult dog that wasn't used to kennels she would have a problem. However a kennel is just like a big crate  A pup will get used to it


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> What would you do if the dog barked constantly and your neighbours complained?


what if it barks while in the house when were not in?

what if your dogs did?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Thanks for that !
> 
> it wouldnt be in it every day , just a dog house in the garden nice and warm , so if the dog wants for 2 hor 3 hours if we go out to a family members house, it can have the run of the gardenn,
> 
> when im at college for 4-6 hours it can either be crated or have the full run of the garden , id prefer the garden if i was a dog.


Would it be crated for 4-6 hours plus at night time aswell? We've had the problems with neighbours complaining with Cheeko so now he has to go everywhere with us or one of us stays home and watches us. No one told us he was barking so much for 6 months though


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yeh he will , in a bg crate (once hs toilet trained, my brother will be letting him out every our or whenever he wants to go for a run.

iv read they can stay in the amount of hours as months so 6 months = 6 hours which is the max time they should be left alone, but it wouldnt be alone for 6 hours, my mum starts work at 10;30 finishes at 3 my brther will be in all day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> what if it barks while in the house when were not in?


Then the neighbours have every right to lodge a complaint with the E/H dept at the LA.



emilylp said:


> what if your dogs did?


Mine don't bark only when they have reason too.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

what would happen if your parents or brother got tired of looking after the dog?

what would u do if your parents no longer wanted the dog?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> yeh he will , in a bg crate (once hs toilet trained, my brother will be letting him out every our or whenever he wants to go for a run.
> 
> iv read they can stay in the amount of hours as months so 6 months = 6 hours which is the max time they should be left alone, but it wouldnt be alone for 6 hours, my mum starts work at 10;30 finishes at 3 my brther will be in all day.


Do you mean during the day that your brother would be letting him out the cage every hour??


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

well they do want the dog , there not people who will just give a way animals.

i dont know what the problem is

you cant tell me you stay in everyday with your dog, you can have a life and look after a dog aswell

4 hourls alone then 7 hours or more with me...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't put into the poll because i feel i can not advise you on a breed that would suit! I am not 100% on any, so in all honesty i would not like put any breed down!
Really, throughly research, research, research every breed you are interested in. Speak to trainers that have dealt with these breeds, talk to breeders and owners. I know you have been, by posting on here, and fair play to you, you have the foundations of a great dog owner 
I only say to all of this because you are undecided! I am too, i will be getting another puppy/dog and i am very undecided about which breed, although like you i have a shortlist. I want to make the absolute right decision for me, my family, my current pets and my lifestyle...in the long term. 

Good luck!!!! I hope you find a great canine partner xx


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sammyben said:


> Do you mean during the day that your brother would be letting him out the cage every hour??


yes during the day, when the dog barked he will be let out to play and go for a run.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I haven't put into the poll because i feel i can not advise you on a breed that would suit! I am not 100% on any, so in all honesty i would not like put any breed down!
> Really, throughly research, research, research every breed you are interested in. Speak to trainers that have dealt with these breeds, talk to breeders and owners. I know you have been, by posting on here, and fair play to you, you have the foundations of a great dog owner
> I only say to all of this because you are undecided! I am too, i will be getting another puppy/dog and i am very undecided about which breed, although like you i have a shortlist. I want to make the absolute right decision for me, my family, my current pets and my lifestyle...in the long term.
> 
> Good luck!!!! I hope you find a great canine partner xx


yep exactly the same as me , trying to fine the one that suits everyone


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

***********


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> what would happen if your parents or brother got tired of looking after the dog?
> 
> what would u do if your parents no longer wanted the dog?


i will be looking after the dog, we all need to work though still , im sure the dog can be without me for 4 hours a day..


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Yeh but what if those possiblty came up what would u be willing to do?


what do you mean if what happened?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> yes during the day, when the dog barked he will be let out to play and go for a run.


I think thats far too long for to be left in the cage! If there is someone going to be in the house there won't be any need for him to be in his cage. If he is going to be crated at night, I'd try and keep crating during the day to an absolute minimum

I also didn't vote on a breed as don't know enough about the breeds you have chosen to comment on them x


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

what does everyone who work do then? most people who work 6 hours per day what do they do? let the dogs destroy the house?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sammyben said:


> I think thats far too long for to be left in the cage! If there is someone going to be in the house there won't be any need for him to be in his cage. If he is going to be crated at night, I'd try and keep crating during the day to an absolute minimum
> 
> I also didn't vote on a breed as don't know enough about the breeds you have chosen to comment on them x


4 hours is not to long to be crated during the day..

then it will be out for about 8 hours.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> what does everyone who work do then? most people who work 6 hours per day what do they do? let the dogs destroy the house?


most (i believe) work shifts with their partner (or whoever else is in the house) so that the dog is hardly ever alone at any time of day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> 4 hours is not to long to be crated during the day..
> 
> then it will be out for about 8 hours.


It is if there is no reason for it to be crated, the question I'm asking is 'if your brother is going to be in the house, why crate the dog?'


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

4 hours to be left alone is not long...

i dddont know what you expect of people but how many people have dogs who all work for 6 hours per day alot..


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> 4 hours is not to long to be crated during the day..
> 
> then it will be out for about 8 hours.


i believe 4 hours is too long as well. A high energy breed will not stand to be crated for so long, and being crated at night as well is not really fair. A lower energy breed may be able to withstand it.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sammyben said:


> It is if there is no reason for it to be crated, the question I'm asking is 'if your brother is going to be in the house, why crate the dog?'


because my brrother will be upstairs? in his loft and ddogs can get destructive, when the dog is okay to have the run of the house of course it  wont be cratedd, but when its a puppy and will chew everything it will be crated until i get in..


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i believe 4 hours is too long as well. A high energy breed will not stand to be crated for so long, and being crated at night as well is not really fair. A lower energy breed may be able to withstand it.


will not be crated at night once its house trained

will not be crated in the day once its house trained

just as a puppy when its learning the ropes.

you cant onestly believe everyone who owns a dogs works shift and is in all day , no way are they no way at all i know tons of friends whos mum and dad both work and they have 3 perfectly fine dogs.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Whoa your crating the dog for four-six hours during the day and then all night? And you want a springer or a cocker?  are ya bonkers?  Definitley a big no no, if you are getting a spaniel, it is no way of life. Even if you are getting a pup it could teach bad beahviours fro later life. Or have affects. For any high energy breed or working dog, show line or working lines. Personally to fit your lifestyle i would say get a toy breed. You may not like some of them, but you may not have a choice. You either have a dog or not


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Whoa your crating the dog for four-six hours during the day and then all night? And you want a springer or a cocker?  are ya bonkers?  Definitley a big no no, if you are getting a spaniel, it is no way of life. For any high energy breed or working dog, show line or working lines. Personally to fit your lifestyle i would say get a toy breed. You may not like some of them, but you may not have a choice. You either have a dog or not


well i did say it can have the run of the garden and a kennell..which everyone objected to

and once again only whilst being house trained it will be crated during the night, as soon as its housetrained it will have the full run of the house,

and once it can be trussted not to chew the house down then it can also have the run of the house in the day,

i obviously wouldnt crate it all day and night ,only up until its nearly housetrained and ican try and teach it not to chew on things


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> well i did say it can have the run of the garden and a kennell..


Yeah that is fair enough, but not crating it. It's just well...mean  Kennel with a run is much better, it has a lot more space and freedom. Make sure the kennel is escapee proof


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> This is quite worrying,gardens can be dangerous for dogs,some plants are poisonous plus the risk of theft.Dogs are stolen from gardens.





emilylp said:


> SUppose so , but i rely want a springer , and most people who have dogs have to go to work or college, alot of dogs are left alone for a couple of hours, it shouldnt matter as long as when i get home i give lots of love and attention and the walks ect.
> 
> again , my brother will be in to let her out and in when she wants.





Patterdale_lover said:


> Whoa your crating the dog for four-six hours during the day and then all night? And you want a springer or a cocker?  are ya bonkers?  Definitley a big no no, if you are getting a spaniel, it is no way of life. For any high energy breed or working dog, show line or working lines. Personally to fit your lifestyle i would say get a toy breed. You may not like some of them, but you may not have a choice. You either have a dog or not


Wondered when you were going to fall in .


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

these people all seem to think its okay to, people who are at work.

Where should I keep the dog during the day? In its crate? That seems so sad! Should I put it outside? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yeah that is fair enough, but not crating it. It's just well...mean  Kennel with a run is much better, it has a lot more space and freedom. Make sure the kennel is escapee proof


yeh , i dont think crating a pup is mean once it knows not to destroy furniture and pee in the house while im out..


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

or how about a play pen? a bed in and toys, just a pen with all its favourite stuff in , we have laminate flooring so could put paper down to poop on , but my brother is in so he will let it out/


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, my OH's mum's next door neighbours have a GSD and a Springer.
Both parents work full time, the dogs are left in a run (each) with a kennel from around 10 am until around 5, 5 or 6 days a week and are happy dogs.
They get plenty of ecercise in the evening, and time spent with the family.

I think as long as you are prepared to put in the work and give the dog lots of attention, a dog will be happier in a run with a kennel, than in a crate.
I would love to have a run for my two but my garden is far too small.

x


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

actually another thought , a crate in the kitchen (open)

living room door shut , then a dog flap on the door so it can go outside and in at will?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> or how about a play pen? a bed in and toys, just a pen with all its favourite stuff in , we have laminate flooring so could put paper down to poop on , but my brother is in so he will let it out/


If your brother is in why does he just not say "no" when she chews the furniture and take her outside every now and then to do her business.? Why does she have to go in some sort of cage  Why not just save the crate until bed time were it can sleep then come out during the day  I am so confuesd you say the dog will be on its own for 4-6 hours a day and will need to be kenneled or crated? Then say your brother is in all day  If your brother is in all day pup will be fine out of a crate or kennel. Just needs telling "No" every now and then.
You say you really want a springer, but to be honest. It's not really about what you want...It's about what you can give the dog.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Hi, my OH's mum's next door neighbours have a GSD and a Springer.
> Both parents work full time, the dogs are left in a run (each) with a kennel from around 10 am until around 5, 5 or 6 days a week and are happy dogs.
> They get plenty of ecercise in the evening, and time spent with the family.
> 
> ...


thanks  yes i think the kennel with run is a really good idea, im really considering it. obviously be indoors whenever someone comes in.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> If your brother is in why does he just not say "no" when she chews the furniture and take her outside every now and then to do her business.? Why does she have to go in some sort of cage  Why not just save the crate until bed time were it can sleep then come out during the day  I am so confuesd you say the dog will be on its own for 4-6 hours a day and will need to be kenneled or crated? Then say your brother is in all day  If your brother is in all day pup will be fine out of a crate or kennel. Just needs telling "No" every now and then.
> You say you really want a springer, but to be honest. It's not really about what you want...It's about what you can give the dog.


my brother, is always in his loft on the computer. LOL


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I would automatically suggest a GSD as I am biased  but I won't in this case they need a lot of work. A GSD isn't a trophy dog and isn't prepared to lounge about all day, my girl keeps me going all the time


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i really want to know what the people full time doo with there dogs who live indoors.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> my brother, is always in his loft on the computer. LOL


 Don't really know what to say to that


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i read on the internet, and everyone says its fine for a dog to be left alone for 4 hours, u cant be with them all the time..


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Don't really know what to say to that


ahahha, the feelings the same lol 

not alll the time lol, but quite alot, but then again so am i haha


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> my brother, is always in his loft on the computer. LOL


if he can't be bothered to tend to the dog whilst there is no one else in the house, then he is not right to have a dog. i don't think it's fair for the puppy to be crated if there is someone in the house to tend to it.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> ahahha, the feelings the same lol
> 
> not alll the time lol, but quite alot, but then again so am i haha


So is it really sensible to get a high energy breed if you are on the computer all the time


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i read on the internet, and everyone says its fine for a dog to be left alone for 4 hours, u cant be with them all the time..


No-one's saying that you can be with them all the time, my dog is crated during the day at times but I try not to be longer than 2 hours if I there is no-one else gonna be in the house as he is crated from 10.30 at night until 6 the next morning!

x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i really want to know what the people full time doo with there dogs who live indoors.


When I was working me and my OH usually worked opposite shifts. That way there was only a maximum of 3 hours. Sky was only a pup at the time and as my garden is enclosed (and in a relatively nice area of the estate) we left the back door open for them (if it was rainy the door was closed).

We walked them before and straight after coming home from work.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

hes 19 its not his puppy .. he wil llet it out if the dog wants and he will walk it im not saying he wont but he wont be able to keep an eye on the puppy alll the time


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldnt recomend any of those 3 really

what about a rescue dog who is used ot being alone?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> So is it really sensible to get a high energy breed if you are on the computer all the time


your on the computer right now arent you?

you take things to litterally and to seriously.. im sat in the living room now asking you qs about dogs, i wont be when i have a dog.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> hes 19 its not his puppy .. he wil llet it out if the dog wants and he will walk it im not saying he wont but he wont be able to keep an eye on the puppy alll the time


What do your mum and dad think?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> hes 19 its not his puppy .. he wil llet it out if the dog wants and he will walk it im not saying he wont but he wont be able to keep an eye on the puppy alll the time


maybe consider an adult rescue. then you won't have to house train, and you won't have to crate it.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

so many people crate there puppys during the day for a few hours. my brother isnt going to sit and watch it all day long. 

ive read a thousands times its fine to do so.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

emilylp said:


> hes 19 its not his puppy .. he wil llet it out if the dog wants and he will walk it im not saying he wont but he wont be able to keep an eye on the puppy alll the time


What happens if he moves out within the next year or so? Would anyone be in the house to watch a dog?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> What do your mum and dad think?


what do they think about what?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I wouldnt recomend any of those 3 really
> 
> what about a rescue dog who is used ot being alone?





SEVEN_PETS said:


> maybe consider an adult rescue. then you won't have to house train, and you won't have to crate it.


Great idea!! x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My dogs are with me now sleeping on the floor next to me so yes it is possible to keep an eye on them


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> What happens if he moves out within the next year or so? Would anyone be in the house to watch a dog?


omg no one has to be in alllll the time with a dog!

no way does everyone who works sit with there dog all day, most are left alone for 4 hours.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> My dogs are with me now sleeping on the floor next to me so yes it is possible to keep an eye on them


i never said it wasnt?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> omg no one has to be in alllll the time with a dog!
> 
> no way does everyone who works sit with there dog all day, most are left alone for 4 hours.


my dog always has someone to sit with during the day.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by GSDlover4ever 
What would you do if the dog barked constantly and your neighbours complained?



emilylp said:


> what if it barks while in the house when were not in?
> 
> what if your dogs did?


these are all of the things you have to consider when choosing a dog!

if you had the dog out in a kennel - what would you do if the neighbours complained about the noise - you have to think about solutions, to the problems.

also i might have a german shepherd, but luckily enough she rarely barks at my house and when she does i either say "enough" or "shhhh" - and she stops straight away.

i am lucky my dog is fantastic when left, she has never destroyed anything or barked constantly. if she did my neighbours would tell me!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

emilylp said:


> because my brrother will be upstairs? in his loft and ddogs can get *destructive*, when the dog is okay to have the run of the house of course it wont be cratedd, but when its a puppy and will *chew everything* it will be crated until i get in..


Yes if BORED!!

Train it not to? Give it chew toys instead? ut:



emilylp said:


> yeh , i dont think crating a pup is mean once it knows not to destroy furniture and pee in the house while im out..


TRAIN IT!!!! You cant punish someone/animal for not know what they are doing wrong in the first place ut:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

emilylp said:


> omg no one has to be in alllll the time with a dog!
> 
> no way does everyone who works sit with there dog all day, most are left alone for 4 hours.


I think you misunderstood what I meant. What happens if he moves out and no one is in the house keep an eye on the dog and to let the dog out for the toilet every hour or 2?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i never said it wasnt?





> your on the computer right now arent you?
> 
> you take things to litterally and to seriously.. im sat in the living room now asking you qs about dogs, i wont be when i have a dog.


I sincerely hope this isn't turning into a mockery like yesterdays thread!

Nobody here is saying you can't go out without your dog, of course you can (and have to sometimes). What they're saying is if someone is in the house (your brother for example) he just can't ignore the dog. When you get your pup he will be in the loft playing his games (as you said) the dog isn't going to know where he is. This is likely to leave him distressed. How is meant to know when your dog wants to go pee? Or wants to have a cuddle? Or wants food/walkies?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

will you consider an adult rescue?


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

Why exactly do you want a dog?

If you're about to start college are you not planning on having any social life? If you meet your friends after college who will be looking after the dog? What about the weekends? 

Why is your brother spending all day in the attic on the computer anyway?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> these are all of the things you have to consider when choosing a dog!
> 
> if you had the dog out in a kennel - what would you do if the neighbours complained about the noise - you have to think about solutions, to the problems.
> 
> ...


Your girl is like mine, she does not bark at all  Only recently has she started barking through play and that's once in a blue moon (the barking that is )


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmmm,
Still a spaniel doesn't sound great for your situation. 
Also you say that you dont want the pup to chew everything thats why your crating it. And you will stop crating/kenneling it when it doesn't chew everything. Well how is it going to learn not to?  If it is put in a crate before you go out its not going to even chew anything for you to train it not to. as said you need to train it. Anyway i'm hitting the sack. Gitta go out with dad to rabbit pen with the gundogs tomorra bright and early! 
Night all 
x


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i said it as a joke he doesnt spend ALL day in the attic, you take things to literrally,,

why do i want a dog? i love them , i want a companion thats why always have wanted one always will.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to say, seeing as though you live with other people. 

Any dog needs to be accepted by every single person living there. If you will be relying on your brother to sort the little pup out when you are not there, and all he does is sit in his room on his computer then maybe the time is not right or you to have a dog just yet.

This might seem harsh but you really need to think about the pup.....not how much you want a dog.

If she/he will be your pup..........what ever happens IF your brother says he won't do it anymore??? (or maybe he couldn't due to work commitments/moving elsewhere etc etc) In your eyes in might not happen, but i'm afraid to say getting a puppy needs to be thought about in every single angle. It should be a lifelong commitment. I wouldn't rely/depend entirely on anybody else because if they decided not to do whatever it was then my dog would be left in the lurch.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

TabbyRoad said:


> Why exactly do you want a dog?
> 
> If you're about to start college are you not planning on having any social life? If you meet your friends after college who will be looking after the dog? What about the weekends?
> 
> Why is your brother spending all day in the attic on the computer anyway?


May i just add good post blobby coming your way 
xx


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Hmmm,
> Still a spaniel doesn't sound great for your situation.
> Also you say that you dont want the pup to chew everything thats why your crating it. And you will stop crating/kenneling it when it doesn't chew everything. Well how is it going to learn not to?  If it is put in a crate before you go out its not going to even chew anything for you to train it not to. as said you need to train it. Anyway i'm hitting the sack. Gitta go out with dad to rabbit pen with the gundogs tomorra bright and early!
> Night all
> x


when im in and the pups roaming around the house i will train it then , then once its getting better , i wil lleave it in teh house roaming for a half hour, then an hour , and then when its okay alone roaming , will leave it out of the gcrate.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I have to say, seeing as though you live with other people.
> 
> Any dog needs to be accepted by every single person living there. If you will be relying on your brother to sort the little pup out when you are not there, and all he does is sit in his room on his computer then maybe the time is not right or you to have a dog just yet.
> 
> ...


IT WILL ONLY BE LEFT ALONE FOR 4 hours whats the big deal!?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

and my brother isnt in the attic all day i said it as a joke not literally god


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

just want to say my two get left alone quite a lot, some times just for an hour or two, some times a lot longer, our dogs do not have a routine and this suits them just fine. there were more people about when they were pups but they are just fine now. i see nothing wrong wit emily geting a pup and crate training it while its young so long as its just temporary and not 24/7. although i must admit the three dogs suggest probably wouldnt be suited to a first time dog owner. I think youd need something a bit calmer and happy to be lazy most of the day


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> when im in and the pups roaming around the house i will train it then , then once its getting better , i wil lleave it in teh house roaming for a half hour, then an hour , and then when its okay alone roaming , will leave it out of the gcrate.


ahhh i see i see. i'm going to be quiet now...while for the time being  good luck 
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i said it as a joke he doesnt spend ALL day in the attic, you take things to literrally,,
> 
> why do i want a dog? i love them , i want a companion thats why always have wanted one always will.


Maybe you should make things more clear then. We're not psychic we can only give advice/make opinions on what we read.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> when im in and the pups roaming around the house i will train it then , then once its getting better , i wil lleave it in teh house roaming for a half hour, then an hour , and then when its okay alone roaming , will leave it out of the gcrate.


Sorry too ask again but what do your mum and dad think??. Sound's to me like your choosing a new toy:blushing:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I feel that you are getting a dog at the wrong time of your life. Your parents will end up with this dog.
Once at college you will have friends, boyfriends, go to parties, spend weekends and weeks away from home, have a huge social life and spend time in the library studying, going for coffees and meeting friends over drinks and going clubbing, and all that means is your pooch will spend time with your parents most of the time while you pop in briefly to collect some stuff.
I feel it is unfair on the dog, unless your parents are keen to have a dog and willing to put the work in walking it and spending time with it, otherwise it will end up in it's run or in the back garden on its own for long periods of time.
I know lots of people have dogs and work fulltime and although there are a lot of working people who do their best for their dogs and their dogs have a happy life, there are also other dogs who spend far too long in runs and back gardens on their own barking and looking for some attention.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

emilylp said:


> what if it barks while in the house when were not in?
> 
> what if your dogs did?





sequeena said:


> Your girl is like mine, she does not bark at all  Only recently has she started barking through play and that's once in a blue moon (the barking that is )


i set ground rules in my flat as soon as me and the dog moved in several months ago - so i think thats why she is very calm. she rarely barks when the post man comes 

however that is a totally different situation at my mums and bfs house!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

he isnt in the loft all the time , i said it jokingly not literally, he has siad he will let it out , play with it and cuddle it , 

and im sure the puppy can go up in the loft with him aswell for a cuddle.

im going to give him a schedule, 

and if he does move out in a couple of years thedog will be olf enough to be house trained and can have the full run of the house and garden like i said.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

You still haven't answered my question:

Will you consider an adult rescue?

This seems perfect for your situation as you won't have to crate it, and maybe a lower energy breed would be better for you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sammyben said:


> Great idea!! x


Why thank you mam! lol! 



TabbyRoad said:


> Why exactly do you want a dog?
> 
> If you're about to start college are you not planning on having any social life? If you meet your friends after college who will be looking after the dog? What about the weekends?
> 
> Why is your brother spending all day in the attic on the computer anyway?


What a good posT! 

GOD! when I was at collage I was out all day, came home got dressed and went out came home slept got up went out....never had time to eat let along trainm a dog I am SO glad my dad never got me one and got me a cat instead!! At least my dad could see to him while I was out!


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i want a companion thats why always have wanted one always will.


Well you won't be much of a companion to him if you leave him for several hours every day while still very young. It's not a toy you can just pick up and put down when YOU want. You are assuming a lot of your brother and your family members.

You're not mature enough to get a dog just yet. You haven't mentioned anything that is making me think this is a family decision. If it was then everyone would pitch in. You haven't done any research into the different breeds. You've gone from wating a SBT (!!!) to a spaniel in about 2 hours.

Wait a few years, do your research and then see where you are. I'm not saying you would give the dog a terrible home but you can't yet give it everything it needs and that's just not fair.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i set ground rules in my flat as soon as me and the dog moved in several months ago - so i think thats why she is very calm. she rarely barks when the post man comes
> 
> however that is a totally different situation at my mums and bfs house!


Oh dear  My girl must be mute as I never hear her! When she does bark I **** myself :laugh:


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Sorry too ask again but what do your mum and dad think??. Sound's to me like your choosing a new toy:blushing:


a new toy ive been choosing for the past 12 years?

im researching im sure it shows im not just getting this animal on impulse,

and my mum and dad are fine with it, my mum has agreed to let her out from 8.00 till 10.30 in the morning until she goes to work , then he will be either in a kennel or in a crate or play pen, my dad has agreed to walk when he gets in from work if he gets in from work before me ,or if hes not at work that day, my brother has said he will let the dog out ever hour or 2 and play with it, they are all intrested in training the dog and walking it as am i,


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I feel that you are getting a dog at the wrong time of your life. Your parents will end up with this dog.
> Once at college you will have friends, boyfriends, go to parties, spend weekends and weeks away from home, have a huge social life and spend time in the library studying, going for coffees and meeting friends over drinks and going clubbing, and all that means is your pooch will spend time with your parents most of the time while you pop in briefly to collect some stuff.
> I feel it is unfair on the dog, unless your parents are keen to have a dog and willing to put the work in walking it and spending time with it, otherwise it will end up in it's run or in the back garden on its own for long periods of time.
> I know lots of people have dogs and work fulltime and although there are a lot of working people who do their best for their dogs and their dogs have a happy life, there are also other dogs who spend far too long in runs and back gardens on their own barking and looking for some attention.


i do have to say that i got my dog (although sort of a family dog) when I was 16 going on 17, and going to college, but I don't have a social life (i'm very odd ut:) so I have always had loads of time for my animals. But everyone is different, and the OP may start to have a social life and go out more than she does now.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> he isnt in the loft all the time , i said it jokingly not literally, he has siad he will let it out , play with it and cuddle it ,
> 
> and im sure the puppy can go up in the loft with him aswell for a cuddle.
> 
> im going to give him a schedule,


And when will it be trained?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i have 4 months break from when i buy the puppy, alot of training then , then consistent every day when someones in , after i get in,.



Everyone who works for 6 hours a day tell them never to get a dog.

im done with this forum , everything is negative,, leaving a dog for 4 hours is not bad at all, someones going to be in.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i have 4 months break from when i buy the puppy, alot of training then , then consistent every day when someones in , after i get in,.
> 
> Everyone who works for 6 hours a day tell them never to get a dog.
> 
> im done with this forum , everything is negative,, leaving a dog for 4 hours is not bad at all, someones going to be in.


still consider a rescue dog!!!! it would be perfect for your situation.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i do have to say that i got my dog (although sort of a family dog) when I was 16 going on 17, and going to college, but I don't have a social life (i'm very odd ut:) so I have always had loads of time for my animals. But everyone is different, and the OP may start to have a social life and go out more than she does now.


i dont have alot of friends or go out alot either, i would never ever leave my dog to suffer on its own ever and will always want to be with it.

i know in myself how much a dog means to me , and i know id be a good owner.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> a new toy ive been choosing for the past 12 years?


What a very advanced 3yr old you must have been


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> still consider a rescue dog!!!! it would be perfect for your situation.


why?

a hell of alot of people get a puppy when everyone works, 4 hours no big deal , its the love thats put in after that all the time as soon as you get in , the training and excercise and love will be there for it then.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i do have to say that i got my dog (although sort of a family dog) when I was 16 going on 17, and going to college, but I don't have a social life (i'm very odd ut:) so I have always had loads of time for my animals. But everyone is different, and the OP may start to have a social life and go out more than she does now.


lol me too, although i got my GSD when i was 15 going on 16 and she was my dog 
i usually try and involve the dog in my social life


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> a new toy ive been choosing for the past 12 years?
> 
> im researching im sure it shows im not just getting this animal on impulse,
> 
> and my mum and dad are fine with it, my mum has agreed to let her out from 8.00 till 10.30 in the morning until she goes to work , then he will be either in a kennel or in a crate or play pen, my dad has agreed to walk when he gets in from work if he gets in from work before me ,or if hes not at work that day, my brother has said he will let the dog out ever hour or 2 and play with it, they are all intrested in training the dog and walking it as am i,


That would make you 3 right ?

How could a 3 year old possibly know they wanted a dog ?

In a day you've flitted from one breed to another, all of which are high maintainance breeds..

Emily, I ask you again, please don't get a dog because I really don't think it would be fair at this moment in time, or even next year for that matter.

I do have something in mind that would be more suitable for you


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> What a very advanced 3yr old you must have been


erm , you can always love dogs at 3. my mum said i never had dolls i had teddy dogs,

ive always wanted one always , this isnt just a fad, a spare of the moment thing, not just something to do , i want this pet.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

okay enoughs enough, thanks for the help some have given 



xxx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> why?
> 
> a hell of alot of people get a puppy when everyone works, 4 hours no big deal , its the love thats put in after that all the time as soon as you get in , the training and excercise and love will be there for it then.


because an adult rescue dog will be house trained, so won't need to be crated, will not chew or be destructive so be left around the house, so won't be alone at all. (of course, it depends what rescue dog you choose though).


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Emily 

I noticed that some people suggested dog breeds that you said you didn't like... well.. might they be better suited to you and your circumstances?

I found these where you can try and work out the best breed for you (i love doing these):

Dog Breeds Information Guide and Reference
Breed Selector, Dog Search, Puppy Survey, Puppy Test, Test to find the right dog, Breed Quiz
The Quiz
Best Dog For Me Quiz
Animal Planet :: Guides :: Dog Breed Selector
Dog Breed Selector and puppy finder at Eukanuba.com
Dog Breed Selector
What's the best dog breed for me? - Hunch

Well if you still can't decide at least it will be fun trying the quizzes!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

emilylp said:


> why?
> 
> a hell of alot of people get a puppy when everyone works, 4 hours no big deal , its the love thats put in after that all the time as soon as you get in , the training and excercise and love will be there for it then.


well why not!!!!

my GSD is a rescue dog and i would have another in a heart beat if i could afford one!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> lol me too, although i got my GSD when i was 15 going on 16 and she was my dog
> i usually try and involve the dog in my social life


so whats to say i wont do this too?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think anyone is bugging you about the fact you might have to leave the dog for 4 hours, so just drop it.

Anyways, good luck in finding a dog. I'm done trying to give people advice as they seem to take great pleasure in throwing it back in your face


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

emilylp said:


> so whats to say i wont do this too?


you have mentioned about going clubing at the weekends etc.... on a previous thread - sadly i dont think they will allow dogs in lol


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yeh when im 18 i might go to a club on saturday? so what? i can walk it on the day , my family will walk it on the night?

everyones going ot participate in looking after it not just me.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

What is wrong with Westies?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I don't think anyone is bugging you about the fact you might have to leave the dog for 4 hours, so just drop it.
> 
> Anyways, good luck in finding a dog. I'm done trying to give people advice as they seem to take great pleasure in throwing it back in your face


but you all are bugging me saying its not right bla bla bla


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> What is wrong with Westies?


dont like small dogs and thats not gonna change the thing that were a=out for 4 hours a day.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> still consider a rescue dog!!!! it would be perfect for your situation.


i dont think a rescue dog is the best of choice for such a young age...especially as u often dont know the background of those dogs....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> but you all are bugging me saying its not right bla bla bla


We are giving you pros and cons.

I'm ashamed to admit it but when I was younger my mother bought me a rabbit. I loved it and spent lots of time with it and then one day...I couldn't be bothered! That's right I got bored and in end my mum gave the rabbit away.

Why? I was too young and only idolised the THOUGHT of having an animal. Actually looking after it was another thing entirely.

If you can't take criticism then that's your own problem!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Natik said:


> i dont think a rescue dog is the best of choice for such a young age...especially as u often dont know the background of those dogs....


agree, some rescue dogs might be ok but not all.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Just tell me what the people who all work do when they have a dog? what do they do , and dont say all of them work shifts becasue they dont we know plenty of people who work 6 hours a day and have dogs.


they crate them until there house trained big deal as long as teh dog gets affection every other time someones in.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Not sure how many hours you would be at college but I'm starting this year for 5 hours a week. On the Tuesday morning mum will be watching Blu and on the Thursday I will take him me but drop him off at a doggy day care that is 10 mins away. If there is something similar near the college you will go to it could be an idea. Have you thought of doing obediance, agility and flyball classes with the dog you get? That way you would be involving it in your social life.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> We are giving you pros and cons.
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit it but when I was younger my mother bought me a rabbit. I loved it and spent lots of time with it and then one day...I couldn't be bothered! That's right I got bored and in end my mum gave the rabbit away.
> 
> ...


but your just saying it cant be left alone for so long, its not even long.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

emilylp said:


> dont like small dogs and thats not gonna change the thing that were a=out for 4 hours a day.


please don't jump down my throat i just asked a question as i have a Westie,


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Not sure how many hours you would be at college but I'm starting this year for 5 hours a week. On the Tuesday morning mum will be watching Blu and on the Thursday I will take him me but drop him off at a doggy day care that is 10 mins away. If there is something similar near the college you will go to it could be an idea. Have you thought of doing obediance, agility and flyball classes with the dog you get? That way you would be involving it in your social life.


hello , and yes , will be looking into going to obedience and agility classes , theres some in our paper advertised for good prices, mum and dad said were also going to go to the beach and my dad said we can take it on courses and things, its going ot be with us all the time every where we go , just be alone for 4-6 hours on some days, will be left with toys ect ect.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> Just tell me what the people who all work do when they have a dog? what do they do , and dont say all of them work shifts becasue they dont we know plenty of people who work 6 hours a day and have dogs.
> 
> they crate them until there house trained big deal as long as teh dog gets affection every other time someones in.


Yeah we know people work with dogs! You on about crating a high energy breed tat needs lots of stimulation and exercsie for 4-6 hours a day with the odd cuddle and play now and then. its not evnough for a spaniel collie etc.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i want this pet.


I want a 2nd dog. We have a large house in the middle of London on the very edge of an amazing park. We have enough money. I work 3 days a week, my OH works from home on those 3 days. Why aren't we getting the 2nd dog? Because in 3 months time my OH will be away in America for 2 weeks every 4 months and I will be on my own in that time. Our walker is insured to take a max. of 4 dogs on each walk and she is at that limit. She cannot guarantee she would be able to take the 2nd dog out on the days I need to go to hospital every 14 days for 6 hours of treatment.

Something that may seems insignificant and minor is stopping us from getting a much wanted 2nd dog because it would not be fair not matter how temporary the situation would be. Because I could not guarantee the 2nd dog would be walked one day every fortnight on the occcasions my OH is away was enough to make us say no.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> please don't jump down my throat i just asked a question as i have a Westie,


sorry i dint mean it to sound harsh, my mum loves westies though thats what she wanted me to get but i dont know ;/


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> hello , and yes , will be looking into going to obedience and agility classes , theres some in our paper advertised for good prices, mum and dad said were also going to go to the beach and my dad said we can take it on courses and things, its going ot be with us all the time every where we go , just be alone for 4-6 hours on some days, will be left with toys ect ect.


I still think you should choose a lower energy breed, as you may find a high energy puppy may be frustated in a crate.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yeah we know people work with dogs! You on about crating a high energy breed tat needs lots of stimulation and exercsie for 4-6 hours a day with the odd cuddle and play now and then. its not evnough for a spaniel collie etc.


i said about a big oepn crate leading on to a play pen or a kennel.

what about the ones left alone for 4 hours with no one in the house?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yeah we know people work with dogs! You on about crating a high energy breed tat needs lots of stimulation and exercsie for 4-6 hours a day with the odd cuddle and play now and then. its not evnough for a spaniel collie etc.


I agree and this is one of the reasons dogs are rehomed or handed into rescue,because they are under stimulated become bored and then find something to channel their frustration,i.e barking,destructive behaviour etc...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emilylp said:


> IT WILL ONLY BE LEFT ALONE FOR 4 hours whats the big deal!?


So lets just minus your brother out of it..........the pup will only be alone for 4 hours a day? Your college is longer than this.

I have said you have the foundations to be a great dog owner. But you want a puppy!! Puppies need to be taught what to do right and what is wrong, i know crating a pup is not wrong, i haven't said it would be. But please remember puppies need A LOT of time spent teaching them what they can do and what they can not do. It takes time to teach another species the rules of a household. They do not learn as quickly as what we would like to think.

I my honest opinion i think you would a super dog owner, but maybe consider an adult dog (even through a breeder, some do have adult dogs for sale too) that way the dog might not need be crated and you would not have the worry about chewing/soiling in the house. And once your college course has finshed and your very settled then consider a pup.

Have you considered what happens when you complete your course and go into full time work????


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I still think you should choose a lower energy breed, as you may find a high energy puppy may be frustated in a crate.


i was thinking of getting a puppy play pen and putting it in the living room with some puppy pads, so if it cant hold or no ones in too take it out it can go on the paper or puppy pads, my brother will be able to take it out though..


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> what about the ones left alone for 4 hours with no one in the house?


You're like a broken record and refuse to listen.

There is nothing wrong with leaving a dog for 4 hours from time to time but you are talking about very high energy breeds and puppies!


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i was thinking of getting a puppy play pen and putting it in the living room with some puppy pads, so if it cant hold or no ones in too take it out it can go on the paper or puppy pads, my brother will be able to take it out though..


1) Your brother lives in the attic and won't be with the dog

2) The dog will wee on the pads and think "cool, I can wee in the house and nobody corrected me. Excellent".


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> but your just saying it cant be left alone for so long, its not even long.


I did? Really?

Oh wait you mean the bit where I said I left Sky for a maximum of 3 hours? And then the bits where I said nobody was attacking you for leaving it for 4 hours?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yeah we know people work with dogs! You on about crating a high energy breed tat needs lots of stimulation and exercsie for 4-6 hours a day with the odd cuddle and play now and then. its not evnough for a spaniel collie etc.


I know first hand about this! (as you know!) After rescuing an English Springer Spaniel!!!! I had a Lab but an ESS is something else!! lol!!!
xx


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> So lets just minus your brother out of it..........the pup will only be alone for 4 hours a day? Your college is longer than this.
> 
> I have said you have the foundations to be a great dog owner. But you want a puppy!! Puppies need to be taught what to do right and what is wrong, i know crating a pup is not wrong, i haven't said it would be. But please remember puppies need A LOT of time spent teaching them what they can do and what they can not do. It takes time to teach another species the rules of a household. They do not learn as quickly as what we would like to think.
> 
> ...


thanks for this , realy appreciated, i know they need a hell of alot of work , i wil have 4 months quality time before i go to colelge to get the baisis down,

yes , well that will be like 3 years down the line im going to get a job in animal management , so the dog will be fully grown by then will have the full run of the house and garden (with a dog flap) it will still only be alone for 4 hours though, the full family is willing to take it on long walks , obedience classes, training classes and things like that, we will all be chipping in on training ect ect.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My 'pup' is a mix of a staff, lab and collie. He is 7 months, and the longest I EVER leave him in his crate, is 2 hours. He would get bored, fristrated, stressed, howl, and maybe even hurt himself. This in turn could cause seperation anxiety, as the dog would then fear being alone.
If I am going to be out longer than 2 hours, I either make sure my neighbour can let him out for a good run, or I take him with me.

When I was at college, I had a dog. He was from the sspca. I wanted a puppy but I could not bring myself to leave a young dog on its own for that long. My flatmate would take my dog out at lunch and he would sleep the rest of the time. He was a very calm dog.

I run my life around my dogs. I really want to go out and get a job, and contribute some to the income so we can save to buy our own place. But we are too far away to easily come home and let the dogs out, even if my OH had an hour lunch, the dogs would only get let out for 20 mins and IMO that would not be enough, seeing as they would be left all day.

A less energetic breed Might be happier at being left, but something like a collie or a springer, no way could leave it in a crate for 4-6 hourse as it would go mental.

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

I voted Suggestions not because i know of a breed you may like but because my suggestion being you hold off getting a dog for a few years!!  Please dont take offence..just my views


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> 1) Your brother lives in the attic and won't be with the dog
> 
> 2) The dog will wee on the pads and think "cool, I can wee in the house and nobody corrected me. Excellent".


can you stop saying he lives inthe attic he doesnt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i said he will put the pup out when it wants to !

what if the pups trained by then , you dont see the positives of it,all negative trying to discourage me , ive checked over and over if everythings okay and it is,other people have puppys that they leave for 4-6 hours.. i just looked on the internet they all say its fine as long as they get the excercise afterwards.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I voted Suggestions not because i know of a breed you may like but because my suggestion being you hold off getting a dog for a few years!!  Please dont take offence..just my views


well im going to get one


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I agree and this is one of the reasons dogs are rehomed or handed into rescue,because they are under stimulated become bored and then find something to channel their frustration,i.e barking,destructive behaviour etc...


Exactly. I just feel you need to get a lower energy breed. I'm not saying rule out dogs completely. But you can't say i WANT a springer. The dog has needs and specific things. You can't just say i want and then have it. It's a bit selfish :/ I got my dog when i was 12 and it was NOTHING how i expected and i have onwed dogs all my life! She had totally different needs to the gundogs so it opened up a whole new world to me. One i didn't expect and sometimes couldn't cope with. I'm just saying you may want it now cos they are all cute and fluffy and pretty, but when you get it its very different.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> well im going to get one


You sound very spoilt and selfish saying that. I'm younger than you and acting more mature. I mean c'mon.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

this is boring now, 

not everyone who owns a puppy can stay in with it

most work 4-6 hours, i will do everything i can to make them hours not boring for the puppy, ive said all i can about taking it on long walks and loving it when we get in , ive said once the pups housetrained it gets the run of the house, thats it now 

im done ,,


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emilylp said:


> i was thinking of getting a puppy play pen and putting it in the living room with some puppy pads, so if it cant hold or no ones in too take it out it can go on the paper or puppy pads, my brother will be able to take it out though..


The puppy should be taken outside so often that in reality it shouldn't need pads. Yes people use them and fair play to them, but our 'old' Lab who we had from 8 weeks old, never used pads/paper, nothing, he was taken out at least every half an hour to an hour and he learnt to toilet outside very very quickly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> well im going to get one


Yep i know that..and you dont seem to bothered about taking in to consideration the dogs needs!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> well im going to get one


well, that's childish and not seeing the dog's point of view and knowing whether you are suitable for a dog.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> im done ,,


Promise???


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> You sound very spoilt and selfish saying that. I'm younger than you and acting more mature. I mean c'mon.


me and my family want one so yes were going to get one , we know so many people who work and have puppys.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> GOD! when I was at collage I was out all day, came home got dressed and went out came home slept got up went out....never had time to eat let along trainm a dog


Exactly. 
I would start college first and if you have time to yourself then perhaps get a dog, but getting one now is madness, unless as I said before your parents want one.

Sometimes in life we have to think what is actually best for others and not just ourselves, you WANT a dog but if the shoe was on the other foot would a dog WANT you? Probably not at this time of your life. A dog needs commitment every day for the next perhaps 15-18 years, it will look to you to provide that for him, he will bond with you in this 4 months you have before college, so you will be the one he looks for. He doesn't know about clubbing or social lives or holidays or weekends away, all he knows is that you're not there and that he is lonely. Think of the dog for god's sake.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

okay then , since we;d be so cruel having it in a crate for 4 hours then spending about 8 hours with it and treating it properly we wont get one anyway because you dont think we should okay then

it could be going to someone who works 8 hours , or someone who works 2 hours but doesnt gie a crap about it, college and work if your willing to give the time to be dedicated to the dogg should not stop us owning a pet we want.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Right.... so along with keeping up with your coursework, and of course sleep, you are going to have to, get up really early and give the dog a good walk before you leave it, come home and give it a really good walk.. and train it, while also I assume you will have friends that you see, talk to, go shopping with etc like normal teenagers?

Also, just before you said about leaving pads down for the dog, now you are saying it will be trained by then? A dog is not going to be fully house trained until about a year, so at 6 months old (assuming you get it at 8 weeks and have the 4 months you said previously) your puppy will still need regular letting out etc. As if you let it pee in the house on pads once or twice, it is going to become a problem.
Also does your brother not have friends or a social life besides his computer? Or what if like most guys, he loses track of time while playing his computer and doesn't notice the dog needs out? If my oh is on his x box and I am going out I will put the dogs to bed because I know he cannot concentrate on playing it, and making sure the dogs are behaving!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> this is boring now,
> 
> not everyone who owns a puppy can stay in with it
> 
> ...


No. not everyone that gets a fully grown DOG. Not a pup. People make a commitment to the puppy. It is a baby after all and needs constant care when first bought and at the age of 8-16 weeks. To be honest i'm just getting annoyed because you are being selfish saying i want i want i want. When in fact your not even considering this poor dog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> okay then , since we;d be so cruel having it in a crate for 4 hours then spending about 8 hours with it and treating it properly we wont get one anyway because you dont think we should okay then.


Emily it shouldnt be about "us" and what "we" think it should be about taking into consideration ALL the dogs needs and knowing when the right time is to get one..witch imo isnt just now for your family


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> me and my family want one so yes were going to get one , we know so many people who work and have puppys.


There is that magic word again
Its not about what you WANT! Its about what the dog NEEDS! are you not listening!?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to get up at 6am in the mornings, sometimes 5.30am to tend to all my animals before work and college. can you do this?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

not everyone that works gets a full grown dog :S we know plenty with pups

just leave it now were not going to get one its done .


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I have to get up at 6am in the mornings, sometimes 5.30am to tend to all my animals before work and college. can you do this?


if its what the animal needs then yes , so would my family.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> well im going to get one





emilylp said:


> not everyone that works gets a full grown dog :S we know plenty with pups
> 
> just leave it now were not going to get one its done .


I doubt it but if it is the truth it probably is the best for now. Esepcially with this attitude.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

emilylp said:


> okay then , since we;d be so cruel having it in a crate for 4 hours then spending about 8 hours with it and treating it properly we wont get one anyway because you dont think we should okay then
> 
> it could be going to someone who works 8 hours , or someone who works 2 hours but doesnt gie a crap about it, college and work if your willing to give the time to be dedicated to the dogg should not stop us owning a pet we want.


Jeez says it all really. Just go get what ya want as you do not seem to be taking in what members are posting Good Luck


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

okay then

the dogs needs we can fulfill , 4 hours left alone, not going to hurt it , i think you find that most people with puppys who work leave them for 4 hours or more still have great healthy dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Okies, I'm going to be blunt, honest and to the point because after last nights fiasco...well what can I say.

Emily I really don't think you should get a dog, why - well theres lots of reasons I can't pinpoint it to just one.

You do sound like a spoilt little child who stamps her feet to get what she wants and have parents that bow to your every decision, no wonder your brother lives in the attic!

At this moment in time, I can't think of any breed off the top of my head that would suit your circumstances, not even a rescue dog - yes I said it, not even a rescue dog, why? Why have I said that...because it wouldn't be fair, rescue dogs are in rescue for a reason and really don't need a life you've described with you and your family and I'm sorry I've said that but I have and thats that.

Puppies are a whole different ball game and you will find when your left clearing up all the poo and wee and tidying up whatever has been destroyed that they are not so great afterall, infact you will probably be left wondering why you bothered with the bundle of fun at all.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> okay then
> 
> the dogs needs we can fulfill , 4 hours left alone, not going to hurt it , i think you find that most people with puppys who work leave them for 4 hours or more still have great healthy dogs.


get an adult dog from a good home or breeder. why do you want/need a puppy?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> not everyone that works gets a full grown dog :S we know plenty with pups
> 
> just leave it now were not going to get one its done .


Emily please listen, its not one or the other. you can just have a lazier breed. Like a greyhound. They would be great! Couch potatoes need about 2 30-40 min walks a day  And you would be rescuing a dog 
Don't rule out dogs completely as we can tell you want one and want to put the effort in, but you can't just say i want a springer so im getting one. It doesn't work like that. You could have a very miserbale dog on your hands


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I doubt it but if it is the truth it probably is the best for now. Esepcially with this attitude.


ive said wed do everything for it!? we still need to work and go to college 4 hours whats so bad about that! sorry where not all like you who stay in with the dogs all day and wont leave them for 4 hours, look on the internet most people leave them for 6 hours,


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Emily please listen, its not one or the other. you can just have a lazier breed. Like a greyhound. They would be great! Couch potatoes need about 2 30-40 min walks a day  And you would be rescuing a dog
> Don't rule out dogs completely as we can tell you want one and want to put the effort in, but you can't just say i want a springer so im getting one. It doesn't work like that. You could have a very miserbale dog on your hands


its not just me , my family want a springer..we decided out of the three there the one we want.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Emily please listen, its not one or the other. you can just have a lazier breed. Like a greyhound. They would be great! Couch potatoes need about 2 30-40 min walks a day  And you would be rescuing a dog
> Don't rule out dogs completely as we can tell you want one and want to put the effort in, but you can't just say i want a springer so im getting one. It doesn't work like that. You could have a very miserbale dog on your hands


agree with this.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Emily please listen, its not one or the other. you can just have a lazier breed. Like a greyhound. They would be great! Couch potatoes need about 2 30-40 min walks a day  And you would be rescuing a dog
> Don't rule out dogs completely as we can tell you want one and want to put the effort in, but you can't just say i want a springer so im getting one. It doesn't work like that. You could have a very miserbale dog on your hands


a miserable dog because its on its own for 4 hours then gets treat like mad when were back?


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just want to say that there is never a good time to get a puppy as life can change in the blink of an eye. as long as you and your family are willing to work together, make a few sacrifices when need be then as far as im concerned you get a dog, like youve said youll have four whole months to bond with and begin its training then it will only be half alone for four hours a day. Thats better then a lot of puppies get, but please double check your family really mean they want to help this, do plenty of reseach into different breeds and wait till the right one comes along, dont rush into it and get the wrong dog. greyhounds or something equally lazy might be a bit better for a first dog as you dont want something quite so high maintainence as a first dog as it will be a shock as it is. some larger breeds might suit you better.

good luck


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> its not just me , my family want a springer..we decided out of the three there the one we want.


there's that word again, the dog's needs come first.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

if now isnt the time never is , because where always going to be working, most people do work 6 hours and still have puppys i dont see the problam


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> its not just me , my family want a springer..we decided out of the three there the one we want.


Yes but its not about what you want! How many times! A springer woulnd't suit you at all! Trust me i have owned them for nearly all my life, along with cockers labs and other breeds. I have 3 now and they wouldnt suit you at all! Springers need owners with part time jobs


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ok...i might be jumping from the majority here, but 4 hrs being left on its own is surely not a big deal.

Its like someone would work half time... 

Also the family seems to stand behind her willing to help out with the dog, so even though it would be hers it would still be looked after the whole family.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> agree with this.


Thanks hun


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> there's that word again, the dog's needs come first.


dont u understand we need to want the dog aswell? no point getting a dog you dont reali want, tell me this what cant we give it what we need apart from leaving it 4 hours?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> dont u understand we need to want the dog aswell? no point getting a dog you dont reali want, tell me this what cant we give it what we need apart from leaving it 4 hours?


read Patterdale_Lover's post, she talks sense and she owns springers.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> ive said wed do everything for it!? we still need to work and go to college 4 hours whats so bad about that! sorry where not all like you who stay in with the dogs all day and wont leave them for 4 hours, look on the internet most people leave them for 6 hours,


You are clearly in your own world here. I don't really care if you leave the dog for 11 hours as long as someone pops in and walks him/her.

ut:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> there's that word again, the dog's needs come first.


i think this is unfair... most of us chose our dogs because we wanted them. I wanted a german shepherd, i wanted a northern inuit, does this mean i am a selfish irresponsible owner?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Natik said:


> i think this is unfair... most of us chose our dogs because we wanted them. I wanted a german shepherd, i wanted a northern inuit, does this mean i am a selfish irresponsible owner?


no, but the dog's needs must come first. if you want a german shepherd AND it's needs are met, then of course this is fine. but if you want a dog and it's needs are not going to be met, then this is irresponsible.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Natik said:


> i think this is unfair... most of us chose our dogs because we wanted them. I wanted a german shepherd, i wanted a northern inuit, does this mean i am a selfish irresponsible owner?


agree. you dont get a breed you dont want, i also think you are attracted to certain breeds for a reason, because they suit your personality, therefore the majority of the time it would work out!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, when I said about my OH's mums neighbours springer, I say she is happy, she is, compared to a dog who gets no attention or exercise... but now I think about it..

Coisty is OBSESSIVE. Sure she gets a good walk, and attention. But whenever she is out of her pen, she is darting aroun the yard, trying the side, then the back doors to get into the house, even though the dogs have never been alowed in while dinner is being made/eaten. She will do this for hours.

If anyone is outside at my OH mum, Coisty is up and down the fence with a ball/toy/anything she can get in her mouth.
Coisty will fetch until the point of exhaustion, and then some more. 
Coisty barks if any of the neighbours make noise in their gardens, because she thinks that every person should give her attention.
Even after a good walk and a game of fetch, Coisty will STILL bother you by running up and down the garden, slobbering, trying to make you throw something.
Even when True the GSD has settled down, and the family are watching tv, or relaxing after the kids go to bed, Coisty STILL want to play!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Emily,
any idea what kind of breed your family want? I think it's got to be a joint decision, and the person actually buying or adopting the dog has to be an adult by law.
xx


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Most people have jobs and have to leave their puppies at home while they work. When we got our first dog she was only 10 weeks old and we tried plenty of techniques for keeping her safe while we were at work, but ended up using a crate after about 1 month of nothing else working. She was a tiny little escape artist and would crawl over baby gates and playpens. She spent on average 8 hours a day in her crate and only went to the bathroom in it the very 1st day. After that she was perfectly capable and able to hold it while we were at work. We would of course rush home and take her straight out to potty though. My husband's cousin, who is a vet, recommended using the crate and assured us that we were not in any way abusing our puppy by doing this. If anything, it sped up the housebreaking process. Our dog spent the first 1.5 years of her life with us being crated while we were not home (this was for her own safety), but now that she's allowed to roam the house while we're gone, she often goes in her crate for naps...just because that's her safe place and she loves it. 

I'm sure I'll get a bunch of thumbs down for my response, because there are apparently a ton of people that don't work and spend 24 hours a day at home with their dogs. That is just not a possibility or reality for our lives.

Just a note: my dogs are extremely loved and happy dogs. My husband walks them in the morning before he goes to work, and I walk them when I get home from work. They have taken obedience classes and are enrolled in agility and are very well socialized happy dogs. The crate training did not kill them or make them unhappy or unfullfilled in anyway )
1 year ago 
1 Rating: Good Answer 0 Rating: Bad Answer Report Abuse 




am going for about 8 1/2 hours a day and your dog will be perfectly fine in the crate.
My dog is 7 months old now and his crate is his home. He actually prefers to be in his crate when we are not there. Dogs are den animals, so crates become the dog's den and their safe place. When you first start using a crate. Reward the dog for going in the crate so that they assoicate positivity with the crate. If you are going to use a crate in this way, NEVER punish your dog by putting them in the crate. The crate must be a calm, happy, comfortable place associated with good things like togs, treats, and warm snuggly naps.




We have a puppy and the longest we have left him alone is 5 hours. Remember to see how long most pups can hold it take their age in month and add one, and that's how many hours they can generally go without using the restroom. If you allow the puppy to use the crate it will be extremely confusing for him! I wouldn't recommend that. However, if someone would be willing to come home over their lunch hour that would be best for the pup. Even a family friend maybe? 


are all these wrong then? and theres many more of thos on the internet


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> no, but the dog's needs must come first. if you want a german shepherd AND it's needs are met, then of course this is fine. but if you want a dog and it's needs are not going to be met, then this is irresponsible.


But the dogs needs are going to be met by her as far as i understand it....

I leave my dogs for a lot longer than 4 hrs sometimes and its life, people need to leave the house to go to earn some money and have a life.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my i'm losing my hair 
You can't just say you want a breed and then have it. You need to think about exercise stimulation certain aspects of traiing what sort of traiining etc. etc. A gundog nor a shepherd wouldn't be good for you. They are too high energy and always need stimulation. Why can' you just get a lazier breed. I thought you "loved" dogs but when people say lovely breeds like CKC's and westies you say "don't like them" hmmm great dog lover 
If my Springer did not work they would be tearing the place up. As pups they were out every hour with my mum who works nights so she can be home with the dogs during the day. A pup needs out every half hour-hour, an i just don't feel as though you can do this. 
Springers are for more expereinced people. Why not just get a more Lazier dog. You may find you will come to love it


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hi Emily,
> any idea what kind of breed your family want? I think it's got to be a joint decision, and the person actually buying or adopting the dog has to be an adult by law.
> xx


hello 

well we were choosing bewtween my our favourites (bC's springer spaniels and a sbt was an option to , after alot of research we went for a springer or a sprocker


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Oh my i'm losing my hair
> You can't just say you want a breed and then have it. You need to think about exercise stimulation certain aspects of traiing what sort of traiining etc. etc. A gundog nor a shepherd wouldn't be good for you. They are too high energy and always need stimulation. Why can' you just get a lazier breed. I thought you "loved" dogs but when people say lovely breeds like CKC's and westies you say "don't like them" hmmm great dog lover
> If my Springer did not work they would be tearing the place up. As pups they were out every hour with my mum who works nights so she can be home with the dogs during the day. A pup needs out every half hour-hour, an i just don't feel as though you can do this.
> Springers are for more expereinced people. Why not just get a more Lazier dog. You may find you will come to love it


do you not think that i have researched, why do you think im on here, we want a high energy level dog so we can go for long walks runs and do agility courses with it!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> hello
> 
> well we were choosing bewtween my our favourites (bC's springer spaniels and a sbt was an option to , after alot of research we went for a springer or a sprocker


are you reading patterdale_lover's posts at all about springers?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Natik said:


> But the dogs needs are going to be met by her as far as i understand it....
> 
> I leave my dogs for a lot longer than 4 hrs sometimes and its life, people need to leave the house to go to earn some money and have a life.


Yes, and we understand that fuly
However she is 16 and is bordering and is going to want to be out with her mates not looking after and training a dog. She has to juggle a lot of things for her age, and its her first time dog owning.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> you have mentioned about going clubing at the weekends etc.... on a previous thread - sadly i dont think they will allow dogs in lol


thats shame they cant come they can dance better than some! 

8 hours day in a crate????
How abouu you sit in a crate for 8 hours alone and see how nice it is? :cursing:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Your mum wanted a Westie why not look further into that.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Oh my i'm losing my hair
> You can't just say you want a breed and then have it. You need to think about exercise stimulation certain aspects of traiing what sort of traiining etc. etc. A gundog nor a shepherd wouldn't be good for you. They are too high energy and always need stimulation. Why can' you just get a lazier breed. I thought you "loved" dogs but when people say lovely breeds like CKC's and westies you say "don't like them" hmmm great dog lover
> If my Springer did not work they would be tearing the place up. As pups they were out every hour with my mum who works nights so she can be home with the dogs during the day. A pup needs out every half hour-hour, an i just don't feel as though you can do this.
> Springers are for more expereinced people. Why not just get a more Lazier dog. You may find you will come to love it


There are certain breeds which would suit my lifestyle better too and i dont have them because i dont like them.....  Im a pathetic dog lover, aint i 

I never took my pups out every half an hour and i managed just fine to toilet train them and i dont work my shepherd constantly, he is more than happy lie by my side while im online hehe

Her dog will be left for 4 hrs and the rest of the time it will get stimulation (as far as i understand her right) so i dont see a big deal there really.

She seems to be very motivated and wanting to join obedience classes etc....


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yes, and we understand that fuly
> However she is 16 and is bordering and is going to want to be out with her mates not looking after and training a dog. She has to juggle a lot of things for her age, and its her first time dog owning.


if i didnt want to commit myself to training and all the things that come with a pup then i would NOT be considering one nor would my family!

dont ever make out asif id leave my dog and not train it and just be cruel because that is so wrong


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yes, and we understand that fuly
> However she is 16 and is bordering and is going to want to be out with her mates not looking after and training a dog. She has to juggle a lot of things for her age, and its her first time dog owning.


yes emily you should listen to PL she is the same age as you so knows just how much some one of your age likes to go out.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Natik said:


> But the dogs needs are going to be met by her as far as i understand it....
> 
> I leave my dogs for a lot longer than 4 hrs sometimes and its life, people need to leave the house to go to earn some money and have a life.


agree again (i feel like i do that often)

my dogs are often left longer then 4 hours and they are fine, truthfully i think they enjoy the alone time without all the mad humans about, not all dogs like to be around people 24/7 a 4 hour break a few days a week will do the dog no harm. Having a set routine everyday and only ever leaving the dog alone for a max of 4 hours is likely to be more damaging as if there is an emergancy and no one an get to the dog before that time the dog may well panic and get stressed. getting a dog slowly used to being alone for longer periods of time is important. starting of with 4 hours max is about fine


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> are you reading patterdale_lover's posts at all about springers?


Don't worry
I'm fed up of talking to a brick wall
Let her do what she wishes, she is going to anyway :/
Just feel bad is all


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

emilylp said:


> Most people have jobs and have to leave their puppies at home while they work. When we got our first dog she was only 10 weeks old and we tried plenty of techniques for keeping her safe while we were at work, but ended up using a crate after about 1 month of nothing else working. She was a tiny little escape artist and would crawl over baby gates and playpens. She spent on average 8 hours a day in her crate and only went to the bathroom in it the very 1st day. After that she was perfectly capable and able to hold it while we were at work. We would of course rush home and take her straight out to potty though. My husband's cousin, who is a vet, recommended using the crate and assured us that we were not in any way abusing our puppy by doing this. If anything, it sped up the housebreaking process. Our dog spent the first 1.5 years of her life with us being crated while we were not home (this was for her own safety), but now that she's allowed to roam the house while we're gone, she often goes in her crate for naps...just because that's her safe place and she loves it.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a bunch of thumbs down for my response, because there are apparently a ton of people that don't work and spend 24 hours a day at home with their dogs. That is just not a possibility or reality for our lives.
> 
> ...


And was it all positive replies these posts got ???


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> yes emily you should listen to PL she is the same age as you so knows just how much some one of your age likes to go out.


taa DD but i feel as though it is falling on deaf ears :/


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Natik said:


> There are certain breeds which would suit my lifestyle better too and i dont have them because i dont like them.....  Im a pathetic dog lover, aint i
> 
> I never took my pups out every half an hour and i managed just fine to toilet train them and i dont work my shepherd constantly, he is more than happy lie by my side while im online hehe
> 
> ...


thanks for understanding my situation , alot of others are in the same situation where they work leave there pup crated for 4 hours then return and give it all the attention it needs,

i would never get something im not commited to , i never do that its just not my character , if i get something i strive to achieve the best for it.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> taa DD but i feel as though it is falling on deaf ears :/


not all of us are the same , i will admit i dont go out that much at all , i have on best friend whos usually at my house, im not a partyer im not out all the time , else i wouldnt be wanting a dog, i wouldnt have the time to do all this research and plan things out to get a puppy


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

clueless said:


> And was it all positive replies these posts got ???


these was the reply to someone asking if they could leaver there pup in a crate for 6 hours

look around the internet , 90 percent of people agree its fine aslong as needs are met at all other times


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> thanks for understanding my situation , alot of others are in the same situation where they work leave there pup crated for 4 hours then return and give it all the attention it needs,
> 
> i would never get something im not commited to , i never do that its just not my character , if i get something i strive to achieve the best for it.


Four hours is a long time to be left in a crate, I can't agree to that and I doubt any responsible dog owner would.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I for one pity the poor springer that ends up in the hands of someone so stubborn, who refuses to listen to more experienced people. Any breeder selling a pup who at the age of 6 months will be shut in a crate for 4-6 hours is no good breeder IMO!

But I have to get up early and take my pair a damn good walk before my OH leaves for work at half 7 because my son is having an awkward phase right now.
So I am off to bed. This thread will probably close before I manage to get back online.. 
Everyone should probably stop wasting there breath (or typing) emily wants a springer, emily will get a springer. If none of us have gotten through to her yet... It isn't likely to happen!

Night folks 

x


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> yes emily you should listen to PL she is the same age as you so knows just how much some one of your age likes to go out.


not all people that age go out, at her age i hardly went out, one of my sisters is exactly the same and shes 15. i didnt go out regually till i was 17, and then only every thursday night, but there are other people in the house, not just her, who can look after the dog for a few hours!!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> not all of us are the same , i will admit i dont go out that much at all , i have on best friend whos usually at my house, im not a partyer im not out all the time , else i wouldnt be wanting a dog, i wouldnt have the time to do all this research and plan things out to get a puppy


what about a lazier breed, like a CKCS? I've seen cavs doing agility as well, but can cope being left and they will just sleep.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Well I for ne pity the poor springer that ends up in the hands of someone so stubborn, who refuses to listen to more experianced people.
> But I have to get up early and take my pair a damn good walk before my OH leaves for work at half 7 because my son is having an awkward phase right now.
> So I am off to bed. This thread will probably close before I manage to get back online..
> Everyone should probably stop wasting there breat (or typing) emily wants a springer, emily will get a springer. If none of us have gotten through to her yet... It isn't likely to happen!
> ...


yeh because that springer will be better off going to someone who works 6 hours and doesnt crate it but doesnt fulfill its needs afterwards?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Four hours is a long time to be left in a crate, I can't agree to that and I doubt any responsible dog owner would.


im sure she said it can have access to a pen or similar, but im not sure and dont want to search for the post lol


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Well I for ne pity the poor springer that ends up in the hands of someone so stubborn, who refuses to listen to more experianced people.
> But I have to get up early and take my pair a damn good walk before my OH leaves for work at half 7 because my son is having an awkward phase right now.
> So I am off to bed. This thread will probably close before I manage to get back online..
> Everyone should probably stop wasting there breat (or typing) emily wants a springer, emily will get a springer. If none of us have gotten through to her yet... It isn't likely to happen!
> ...


Rep for that night hun 

Right there is obviously going to be no changing her mind, so i wish her the best of luck. Can't say i didnt try to help. After owning springers since i was 4  bye bye everyone, as said this will probably be closed in the morning.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> not all people that age go out, at her age i hardly went out, one of my sisters is exactly the same and shes 15. i didnt go out regually till i was 17, and then only every thursday night, but there are other people in the house, not just her, who can look after the dog for a few hours!!!


yes as i said, i dont have a big gang of friends to go out with , we just chilll in my house lol.

and my mum and dad are in after work so if i wanted to pop out for a while with a mate (id probably take the dog) lol they can look after it , its never going to be not with some one 4-5 hours thats all


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Natik said:


> im sure she said it can have access to a pen or similar, but im not sure and dont want to search for the post lol


yep i said it would have a play pen also ,


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Emily quoted from various sources :


emilylp said:


> Most people have jobs and have to leave their puppies at home while they work. When we got our first dog she was only 10 weeks old and we tried plenty of techniques for keeping her safe while we were at work, but ended up using a crate after about 1 month of nothing else working. She was a tiny little escape artist and would crawl over baby gates and playpens. She spent on average 8 hours a day in her crate and only went to the bath....etc etc....


 Do you have a source or reference for these quotes? Are they recent, in the last year or two? are they from a UK website? (what is acceptable in the USA is not always how we do things in the UK). Not being funny at all, Emily, just interested.
xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Not one of my 9 puppies wnt to a home where it would be left for more thana few hours. If I ever have a litter again, I still won't rehome to anyone who is going to leave it more than a few hours.
Nor would my local rescue rehome a dog if it is to be left for 4 hours of more for more than one day a week.
Because we care more about our dogs than the people who 'want' them


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Emily quoted from various sources : Do you have a source or reference for these quotes? Are they recent, in the last year or two? are they from a UK website? (what is acceptable in the USA is not always how we do things in the UK). Not being funny at all, Emily, just interested.
> xx


come on , you must know alot of people who work 6 hours own dogs, if all the poeople who worked for 6 hours stopped buying puppys there would be alotttttttttttttttttttttt left over


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Not one of my 9 puppies wnt to a home where it would be left for more thana few hours. If I ever have a litter again, I still won't rehome to anyone who is going to leave it more than a few hours.
> Nor would my local rescue rehome a dog if it is to be left for 4 hours of more for more than one day a week.
> Because we care more about our dogs than the people who 'want' them


do only unemployed people get to own a dog then?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Not one of my 9 puppies wnt to a home where it would be left for more thana few hours. If I ever have a litter again, I still won't rehome to anyone who is going to leave it more than a few hours.
> Nor would my local rescue rehome a dog if it is to be left for 4 hours of more for more than one day a week.
> Because we care more about our dogs than the people who 'want' them


how do you know thos people looking after it properly how do you know there not in with it yes, but not walking them orr just being clueless with them?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emilylp said:


> its not just me , my family want a springer..we decided out of the three there the one we want.


An ESS is serious work! Yes a working type more than a show. But both are hard work. They need at the very least 2 hours a day excercise, off lead free running, using their noses to track etc etc. It can be simple to do this but you need the dedication to it day in day out. 365 days a year, come rain, wind, snow....blisteringly cold etc!!

Although training your ESS to recall is simpler than other breeds it can be difficult due to them catching a 'scent'
They need more mental stimulation than some breeds, they are extremely intelligent and you will need to activate their minds.
A lot of people seem to think they do not 'track' but a lot of ESS's i know do follow the scent of game and then go and flush it.

After saying all of that, ESS's do make great pets, as long as you teach them firm but kind and gentle ways. If you really are adamant that an ESS is for you be very prepared for all that is involved in helping your beautiful puppy grow up to be the adult dog it deserves to be.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Natik said:


> do only unemployed people get to own a dog then?


exactly what i thought,

they dont see that people who work 6 hours alot of them do get pups who are fine, doesnt make them any less capable of looking after them properly when they get in.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emilylp said:


> yes as i said, i dont have a big gang of friends to go out with , we just chilll in my house lol.
> 
> and my mum and dad are in after work so if i wanted to pop out for a while with a mate (id probably take the dog) lol they can look after it , its never going to be not with some one 4-5 hours thats all


i shouldnt let them worry you some people get a bit over the top when it comes to things like this and baby their dogs too much, they forget that dogs, although social, are actually solitary in the wild. they do form attactchment easily but not every dog that gets left alone for a few hours is going to get depressed. remember only you and your family know your situation properly so other people cant really comment


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> An ESS is serious work! Yes a working type more than a show. But both are hard work. They need at the very least 2 hours a day excercise, off lead free running, using their noses to track etc etc. It can be simple to do this but you need the dedication to it day in day out. 365 days a year, come rain, wind, snow....blisteringly cold etc!!
> 
> Although training your ESS to recall is simpler than other breeds it can be difficult due to them catching a 'scent'
> They need more mental stimulation than some breeds, they are extremely intelligent and you will need to activate their minds.
> ...


i know about the long walks they need , will be enroling in puppy classes , agility and fly ball , will play regualr gaes, in the garden on firlsds, will be going to the beach, to the country park im willing to do this and i know i can.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont agree with crating a dog for that long  no matter if working or not...end of


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Natik said:


> do only unemployed people get to own a dog then?


was thinking the same, looks like ill have to go back on the dole before i get another dog

shame really i had so many plans for my life


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Natik said:


> do only unemployed people get to own a dog then?


A little harsh!! They might work part-time! Or be house-wives/house-husbands! Or like me work from home! xx


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> i shouldnt let them worry you some people get a bit over the top when it comes to things like this and baby their dogs too much, they forget that dogs, although social, are actually solitary in the wild. they do form attactchment easily but not every dog that gets left alone for a few hours is going to get depressed. remember only you and your family know your situation properly so other people cant really comment


Their pack animals lool 

I'm not babying my dogs. They are workers. My ESS's I'm just saying they are high energy and for a pup to be left alone for four hours is...well not fair. Fair enough if it was an adult dog, but not a puppy. 
Ahh i'm definitley going now!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emilylp said:


> come on , you must know alot of people who work 6 hours own dogs, if all the poeople who worked for 6 hours stopped buying puppys there would be alotttttttttttttttttttttt left over


 Errr... I didn't - and haven't!!! - said anything about people who work. I was asking where you got the quotes from. Like I said, not being funny. (And for what it's worth, no I don't know anyone who leaves a dog for 6 hrs, to answer your question).


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have updates from all of my puppies. I met with their owners before hand.
No I didn't mean just unemployed people. One of them went to a single working mum who does work full tiem, but her daugher works at a doggy day care so the dog goes with her.

Other families did have owners who worked, but they have got a neighbour/relative/dog walker in to break up the day. My puppies went to peole who care about them as much as I do.

I can tell by how good the dogs look, how happy and well behaved they are that they are not being clueless. All pups went to a home where there had previously been a dog, I had vet references too.

Right, I really am off to bed, just had to drag Dave of the sofa to get him to go for a pee... Which was pointless because the wind banged the gate and he ran back in! Lol Hve to take him out the front now.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> i shouldnt let them worry you some people get a bit over the top when it comes to things like this and baby their dogs too much, they forget that dogs, although social, are actually solitary in the wild. they do form attactchment easily but not every dog that gets left alone for a few hours is going to get depressed. remember only you and your family know your situation properly so other people cant really comment


yeh i understand, ive realy read up on this and made sure its not cruel to leave an animal alone for 4-6 hours, id never do something i thought was wrong.

i know myself ill be commited , as i say ive always been interested in dogs , always wanted one, now ive got to an age where my mum and dad have thought, shes capable of having one, and now there interested and researching and watching programs about them.

if they never leave there dogs alone for moe than an hour, what about when they need to go out for 6 hours and no ones in to walk it? what then 
they wont be used to being alone.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Their pack animals lool
> 
> I'm not babying my dogs. They are workers. My ESS's I'm just saying they are high energy and for a pup to be left alone for four hours is...well not fair. Fair enough if it was an adult dog, but not a puppy.


wolves are pack animals, dogs arent, there is a huge difference!!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i know about the long walks they need , will be enroling in puppy classes , agility and fly ball , will play regualr gaes, in the garden on firlsds, will be going to the beach, to the country park im willing to do this and i know i can.


You do realise that things such as flyball can't really be started properly until a dog is atleast a year old? What would you do between 8 weeks and a year as exercise/activity?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> wolves are pack animals, dogs arent, there is a huge difference!!


Erm so how come when you have mulitple dogs there is always a leader ???

God clo shut ya trap!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I have updates from all of my puppies. I met with their owners before hand.
> No I didn't mean just unemployed people. One of them went to a single working mum who does work full tiem, but her daugher works at a doggy day care so the dog goes with her.
> 
> Other families did have owners who worked, but they have got a neighbour/relative/dog walker in to break up the day. My puppies went to peole who care about them as much as I do.
> ...


i can get a dog walker in the day then cant i ? how do you know i do not care for them as much as you do? does 4 hours really say that much about dog ownership? because my friend leaver hers for 6hours every day for 10 years, and it wouldnt even cross my mind , its the most fit , fun loving dog ive ever met


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> You do realise that things such as flyball can't really be started properly until a dog is atleast a year old? What would you do between 8 weeks and a year as exercise/activity?


well , go to the beach , go to the park , play in the garden , play with a ball , play with a rag, make up my own course, theres alot to do excersice wise, everytime i walk to shop , dog comes with , everythime me and my best friend go for a long walk , dog comes with.

and theres so much more to excersice

simply training to stimulate them aswell


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Erm so how come when you have mulitple dogs there is always a leader ???
> 
> God clo shut ya trap!


not always, there is no leader between my two, they have different personalities yes but no leader. only when personalities clash do you get a leader that others will back down too. if you had done research into wild dogs rather then wolves you would know that too. 

and no i wont shut my trap when i know what im on about


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Their pack animals lool
> 
> I'm not babying my dogs. They are workers. My ESS's I'm just saying they are high energy and for a pup to be left alone for four hours is...well not fair. Fair enough if it was an adult dog, but not a puppy.
> Ahh i'm definitley going now!!


if , the pup isnt left in for 4 hours to get used to it , how will an adult dog be?

they are also den animals, and some actually like there crate


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i can get a dog walker in the day then cant i ?


Are you able to afford up to £300 a month for a dog walker? Not sure what Hull prices are but they won't be far off that.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> not always, there is no leader between my two, they have different personalities yes but no leader. only when personalities clash do you get a leader that others will back down too. if you had done research into wild dogs rather then wolves you would know that too.
> 
> and no i wont shut my trap when i know what im on about


I wasn't elling you to shut your trap i was telling myself to! LOL I should be going to bed! But i keep posting  Well all 15 of my dogs get along fine but my female lab is top dog. Everyone is submissive to her,


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i was being sarcastic , i twil lhave a play pen to stroll about in , then my brother will let it out, 4 hours not 4 years.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

why are people forgetting this is a family pet not just hers!!!! just because she was interested enough to join this forum to ask for advice is no need for some of you to be so rude,


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> they are also den animals, and some actually like there crate


Why don't you put an Xbox and a microwave in there while you're at it.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> if , the pup isnt left in for 4 hours to get used to it , how will an adult dog be?
> 
> they are also den animals, and some actually like there crate


I know they are den animals...Haha you teaching me now are ya 
Cos you gradually build up the amount of time you leave a dog for.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i think a kong would be more suitable , im not planning on training our pup to be able to play xbox until 18 months old


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> Are you able to afford up to £300 a month for a dog walker? Not sure what Hull prices are but they won't be far off that.


 Down here it's average £6 an hour; there's lots of dogs and lots of walkers. My sister in Somerset is a professional dog walker, not so many dogs to take out and not much competition - she needs to charge £7.50/hr to stay afloat.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I wasn't elling you to shut your trap i was telling myself to! LOL I should be going to bed! But i keep posting  Well all 15 of my dogs get along fine but my female lab is top dog. Everyone is submissive to her,


oh ok. lol. thought that was a typo. not your name. lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emilylp said:


> i know about the long walks they need , will be enroling in puppy classes , agility and fly ball , will play regualr gaes, in the garden on firlsds, will be going to the beach, to the country park im willing to do this and i know i can.


Fair play to you, but a young puppy will need companionship. Please, seriously think about an older dog. Even from a breeder that thought he/she would make a great show dog but turned out not to be for any reason! Like i have told you i have been researching more than anybody for my next dog, and i will be trying to find an older dog or even adolesant that i can home to a pet home. If i can't then i will buy but i wil exhaust every avenue for re-homing first. Which ever you choose, if you go about it the right way, then no dog/puppy will be cheap. I would pay a fair bit if money to know that my dogs ancestory is clear from life-threatening illnesses/diseases.

Really good luck to you, and your pup/dog. xx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

This is the whole problem with this forum that we have some very experienced people who give opinions and they are totally ignored by some very opinionated people who ask the questions and don't really listen to the answers given, who change circumstances to suit and appear to know everything. So why bother asking questions??

The whole issue here is not leaving a dog for 4 hours as the OP keeps harping on about, it is the ownership of a dog by a 16 year old who is about to embark on a college course, with the potential lack of quality time with the dog that that entails. 
The story appears to have changed from her owning the dog and it being almost her sole responsibility to now being a "family" dog.



emilylp said:


> how do you know thos people looking after it properly how do you know there not in with it yes, but not walking them orr just being clueless with them?


There are a lot of "clueless" people out there owning dogs, I thought the point of the question and this forum was to stop "clueless" people getting themselves into trouble with dogs and breeds that aren't suited to their circumstances.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I know they are den animals...Haha you teaching me now are ya
> Cos you gradually build up the amount of time you leave a dog for.


i i can gradually build up the amount of time i leave my pup alone , i have 4 solid months with it


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

TabbyRoad said:


> Why don't you put an Xbox and a microwave in there while you're at it.


i think ur looking to wind her up for whatever reason.... are u enjoying those little remarks?


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> why are people forgetting this is a family pet not just hers!!!! just because she was interested enough to join this forum to ask for advice is no need for some of you to be so rude,


Because there has been no mention of this being a family pet until she was questioned.

She has never owned a dog yet is ignoring the advice of dozens of experienced dog owners. There wouldn't be a single person here who wouldn't want to help educate her but the childish attitude of I-want-one-so-I'm-getting-one isn't exactly endearing.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> This is the whole problem with this forum that we have some very experienced people who give opinions and they are totally ignored by some very opinionated people who ask the questions and don't really listen to the answers given, who change circumstances to suit and appear to know everything. So why bother asking questions??
> 
> The whole issue here is not leaving a dog for 4 hours as the OP keeps harping on about, it is the ownership of a dog by a 16 year old who is about to embark on a college course, with the potential lack of quality time with the dog that that entails.
> The story appears to have changed from her owning the dog and it being almost her sole responsibility to now being a "family" dog.
> ...


no its always been a family pet, but it is mine , but of course all the family will be enroled and chip in and love it as much as i do.me getting a dog for my self with no family support would just be diabolical


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> This is the whole problem with this forum that we have some very experienced people who give opinions and they are totally ignored by some very opinionated people who ask the questions and don't really listen to the answers given, who change circumstances to suit and appear to know everything. So why bother asking questions??
> 
> The whole issue here is not leaving a dog for 4 hours as the OP keeps harping on about, it is the ownership of a dog by a 16 year old who is about to embark on a college course, with the potential lack of quality time with the dog that that entails.
> The story appears to have changed from her owning the dog and it being almost her sole responsibility to now being a "family" dog.
> ...


its ownership of a 16 year old which is backed up by her whole family..... of course she will want to talk about the dogs like its purely hers, i was the same at her age with any of my pets. They were all mine and only mine


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> Because there has been no mention of this being a family pet until she was questioned.
> 
> She has never owned a dog yet is ignoring the advice of dozens of experienced dog owners. There wouldn't be a single person here who wouldn't want to help educate her but the childish attitude of I-want-one-so-I'm-getting-one isn't exactly endearing.


no , because your saying its wrong to crate / play pen a pup for 4 hours ,asif its going to make it kill evry one or get into deep depression , 4 hours for goodness sake !


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Natik said:


> its ownership of a 16 year old which is backed up by her whole family..... of course she will want to talk about the dogs like its purely hers, i was the same at her age with any of my pets. They were all mine and only mine


my parents dogs are still mine and iv moved out, lol


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> my parents dogs are still mine and iv moved out, lol


haha this made me chuckle


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

At the end of the day, Emily - you're under 16 and legally not allowed to buy any animal on your own or adopt a dog from rescue. The name on the cheque or contract will be one of your family, so I'm sure they will help you make the right decision, not just for you but for the other carers of the dog, too. 
xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> This is the whole problem with this forum that we have some very experienced people who give opinions and they are totally ignored by some very opinionated people who ask the questions and don't really listen to the answers given, who change circumstances to suit and appear to know everything. So why bother asking questions??
> 
> The whole issue here is not leaving a dog for 4 hours as the OP keeps harping on about, it is the ownership of a dog by a 16 year old who is about to embark on a college course, with the potential lack of quality time with the dog that that entails.
> The story appears to have changed from her owning the dog and it being almost her sole responsibility to now being a "family" dog.
> ...


Thing is though, this person according to profile isn't 16 until may next year...worrying isn't it....?


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Down here it's average £6 an hour; there's lots of dogs and lots of walkers. My sister in Somerset is a professional dog walker, not so many dogs to take out and not much competition - she needs to charge £7.50/hr to stay afloat.


I always know living in London is expensive but it's not until you see it in black and white it hits home :crying:

In all fairness, I wouldn't swap our walker for the world. She's worth every penny.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

I am the most researchative of the dog, i inform my family of EVERYTHING that is needed, everything thats going to be needed to be bought, everything about vets, everything from type of food to vet checkss, they are just as clued up as me, 

and of course i want the dog more then anyone else! ill be 16 old enough to own my own pet with the support of my family chipping in on walks and training, 

non of you know me to say im not responsible enough to own one , not responsible is not researching.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emilylp said:


> haha this made me chuckle


well its true, i still think of them as mine i was there when they were pups i look after them when the family goes away and the one in partiular adores me and goes mad when i come home. they will always be mine in my eyes


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Whoaaa so your still at school?
In year 10? Well summer hols of year 10
When you planning in getting this dog?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Thing is though, this person according to profile isn't 16 until may next year...worrying isn't it....?


i find she is very responsible for her age to do research and come on to a forum to ask questions despite all the negativity. She thought about things very carefully and she plans for the future...actually, that is quite good for her age....the are teens which couldnt care less about anything around them!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I started to read this thread , got as far as reading the dog would be crated for up to 4 hours a day and felt the need to reply 
the breeds you have shortlisted are all high energy breeds , they would go mental being locked up for that long every day 

imo chose a breed that is lower energy and wouldnt mind being crated for that long


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nicci said:


> Thing is though, this person according to profile isn't 16 until may next year...worrying isn't it....?


why is that worrying?


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

This isn't specific to Emily but since when are 15/16 yr old considered young anymore? 

I've met some sccary ass 16yr olds who are going on 30 by the looks of them.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Natik said:


> i find she is very responsible for her age to do research and come on to a forum to ask questions despite all the negativity. She thought about things very carefully and she plans for the future...actually, that is quite good for her age....the are teens which couldnt care less about anything around them!


agree again

if shes willing to put up with some of the abuse shes had here a dog should be easy by comparison :001_tt2:


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Whoaaa so your still at school?
> In year 10? Well summer hols of year 10
> When you planning in getting this dog?


getting the dog, when i leave school next may , then will have 4 months solid with it when before i go to college  so it will be 6 or 7 months old


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> I always know living in London is expensive but it's not until you see it in black and white it hits home :crying


Move to Portsmouth!  Funny how things go, when I lived in London (was there for 20 years) a net friend living here suggested to me I moved down here. I didn't take them seriously at all; didn't think it would compare. Then by accident and coincidence, I did - and wished i'd taken her advice in the first place


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> This isn't specific to Emily but since when are 15/16 yr old considered young anymore?
> 
> I've met some sccary ass 16yr olds who are going on 30 by the looks of them.


they may look bad ass but trust me , they have no consideration for anything some of them lol


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> getting the dog, when i leave school next may , then will have 4 months solid with it when before i go to college  so it will be 6 or 7 months old


Hmm this assures me a little more. Still i dont think you should get a high energy breed if i am honest. I can tell you would try your best to be a good owner but maybe a more placid one would be ideal?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Natik said:


> i find she is very responsible for her age to do research and come on to a forum to ask questions despite all the negativity. She thought about things very carefully and she plans for the future...actually, that is quite good for her age....the are teens which couldnt care less about anything around them!


I'll agree to disagree and leave this thread now, it's going round in circles OP isn't listening to advice given and personally I'd be really concerned about any dog this person got purely because of what has been posted on this thread and on another.

I don't know whether to treat comments seriously by the OP or treat them as a wind up.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I'll agree to disagree and leave this thread now, it's going round in circles OP isn't listening to advice given and personally I'd be really concerned about any dog this person got purely because of what has been posted on this thread and on another.
> 
> I don't know whether to treat comments seriously by the OP or treat them as a wind up.


if your talking about last night i think all 15 year old girls are allowed to loose it every once in a while, especially when they are being pushed


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I'll agree to disagree and leave this thread now, it's going round in circles OP isn't listening to advice given and personally I'd be really concerned about any dog this person got purely because of what has been posted on this thread and on another.
> 
> I don't know whether to treat comments seriously by the OP or treat them as a wind up.


its going round in circles because people seem not want to listen to what she actually says and only read what they can argue against and leaving out all the other info


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Mese said:


> I started to read this thread , got as far as reading the dog would be crated for up to 4 hours a day and felt the need to reply
> the breeds you have shortlisted are all high energy breeds , they would go mental being locked up for that long every day


 Think you have hit the nail on the head there - I agree. Some breeds would cope: some would end up in rescue by 12 months. 
Emily, have you had a look at the Breed selector links I suggested? Might find a breed you hadn't thought of, would suit you and your family much better. I understand that statistically, of all the thousands of dogs that go into rescue, a high percent are breeds that people thought would suit them, but didn't fit. Not bad owners; not bad dogs - just a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> if your talking about last night i think all 15 year old girls are allowed to loose it every once in a while, especially when they are being pushed


Nope I wasn't at all..refering to another thread on here 

But if you'd like to bring the subject up I'm quite willing to discuss it.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> if your talking about last night i think all 15 year old girls are allowed to loose it every once in a while, especially when they are being pushed


absolutely! ....


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> if your talking about last night i think all 15 year old girls are allowed to loose it every once in a while, especially when they are being pushed


Why do you think she has any more right to say what she does because she is 15? 15 is not a kid!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I'll agree to disagree and leave this thread now, it's going round in circles OP isn't listening to advice given and personally I'd be really concerned about any dog this person got purely because of what has been posted on this thread and on another.
> 
> I don't know whether to treat comments seriously by the OP or treat them as a wind up.


*AGREED..........*


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

TabbyRoad said:


> Why do you think she has any more right to say what she does because she is 15? 15 is not a kid!


i have to disagree 15 is a child. I have a 15 year old.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> wolves are pack animals, dogs arent, there is a huge difference!!


I actually completely agree! Dogs do have 'pack' order but normally with their own kind. 'Dominance' is thrown around far too often.

Having said that puppies need company, they need to be taught right from wrong, its takes a lot of time to teach a pup this. I personally feel and older or adolesant dog will suit Emily more than a young pup.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Right im just going to take some time to word this properly.


I have wanted a dog for aslong as i remember, my mum had dogs when she was young, she wasnt keen on the idea at first but now believes when im 16 im capable.

I will be getting a puppy in june or july next year then enroling in college half way in october i think it is so i have 4 or 3 months solid with the dog, so when i begin college if i get the pup at 8 weeks the pup will be about 6 months when i go to college, the college i dont know yet could be everyday, could only be 2 or 3 days, they are generally for 4-6 hours, however mu mum gets in at 3 and leaves the house at 10.00 am , the dog will be taken on a walk or play in the garden before i leave up until my mum leaves for work , the dog will be in a decent sized crate until 3 .00 when my mum gets in ,as my father works for himself some days he may not be at work or leave at 2, some days he will leave at 3 or lter ,some days i wont be at college or leave early , my brother currently on a 2 day a week college course , the latest i will get in on any day will be 5.00 , however my mum and dad will have been in from 3.00 ,so the 6 month old puppy will not be on his or her own for long.

The pup will then be taken on a long run and played with and some training will be done (although at 6 months i aim for the basic commands to be learnt)

we will take trips to hornsea to go on the beach and in the sea.

for all i know my college may only be 2 times a week , in that case, ill be with the pup alllll day, if not it wont be 9-5 everyday , some days it will be 8-12 , or 1-4 , someone will be in from 3.00 always, sometimes earlyer..


im willing to do whatever to care for this pup properly and i dont think leaving a 6 month old pup for 4 or 5 hours will do any damage.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

emilylp said:


> but your just saying it cant be left alone for so long, its not even long.


Drink a gallon of strong coffee ... now you're all hyperactive

lock yourself in a crate , you are NOT allowed to get out of that crate at all , you have a bowl of water and a couple of toys in there with you

How bored would you be after 4 hours ?
it is a *very long time* for a dog that needs constant mental and physical stimulation like the breeds you've chosen


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

Emily,

How about "borrowing" your friends dog for 2 weeks. Call it a test run. As hard as you will find it multiply that by 10 to take into account the fact you are set on getting a puppy.

Even if you can't borrow a dog, set your alarm for 4:30 am for 2 weeks and stay up for 15 minutes. Stop eating your dinner half way through and go stand in the garden, even when it's raining, for 10 minutes. When you get home from work go walk to the park or whevever for at least 30 minutes, especially in the rain. Plan your day as if you had a dog. Not just pie in the sky promises but live your life as though you have a dog for at least 2 weeks. The come back and let us know how you get on.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

TabbyRoad said:


> Why do you think she has any more right to say what she does because she is 15? 15 is not a kid!


no but at 15 you are hormonal, you have peer pressures etc, your on the verge of being an adult yet still part child. she was trying to talk to people, they then picked on her, of course shes going to loose it, i could see it coming a mile off, im not saying she was right to do so but its what happens when you are pushed, it can happen to anyone but at 15 shes still getting used to not being a child anyore and its easy to revert back to that. You cant expect someone of that age to be grown up all the time!! I wasnt, i had the odd tempertantrum and i like to think i turned out just fine, im still finding it hard to adapt to being a grown up now, its soo boring!!!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Mese said:


> Drink a gallon of strong coffee ... now you're all hyperactive
> 
> lock yourself in a crate , you are NOT allowed to get out of that crate at all , you have a bowl of water and a couple of toys in there with you
> 
> ...


once again ,as i said my brother if hes in accept thursday and friday will let it out

i also said , once housetrained it can have the run of the house, you just listen to things you can pick out and turn them into negative things!

The good things we will give to our dog with excercise love and fun will way over rule them 4 hours its alone.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have put all i needed to say in my other posts. I am out of this thread, i don't want this thread to end up deleted like the last one by the OP.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

TabbyRoad said:


> Emily,
> 
> How about "borrowing" your friends dog for 2 weeks. Call it a test run. As hard as you will find it multiply that by 10 to take into account the fact you are set on getting a puppy.
> 
> Even if you can't borrow a dog, set your alarm for 4:30 am for 2 weeks and stay up for 15 minutes. Stop eating your dinner half way through and go stand in the garden, even when it's raining, for 10 minutes. When you get home from work go walk to the park or whevever for at least 30 minutes, especially in the rain. Plan your day as if you had a dog. Not just pie in the sky promises but live your life as though you have a dog for at least 2 weeks. The come back and let us know how you get on.


lol. i dont think thats quite the same, i couldnt stand standing outside while my food was going cold unless there was a dog there, i love my dogs enough to stand outside instead of eating but i wouldnt do it for no reason


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

cassie01 said:


> no but at 15 you are hormonal, you have peer pressures etc, your on the verge of being an adult yet still part child. she was trying to talk to people, they then picked on her, of course shes going to loose it, i could see it coming a mile off, im not saying she was right to do so but its what happens when you are pushed, it can happen to anyone but at 15 shes still getting used to not being a child anyore and its easy to revert back to that. You cant expect someone of that age to be grown up all the time!! I wasnt, i had the odd tempertantrum and i like to think i turned out just fine, im still finding it hard to adapt to being a grown up now, its soo boring!!!


pmsl i have a 17 yr old who throws wobblys every 5 mins at the moment


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> Why do you think she has any more right to say what she does because she is 15? 15 is not a kid!


i have apologized numerous times for the thing i said , i dont want to get back on to this, it wasnt ment maliciously i just said it as a phrase im sure youve heard it been sed before its just not literal or ment to offend


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

and , if i had a puppy, weather it was 2 am , and the pup was crying i would get myself up, if it was rainign , i would stand and wait for the pup to go to toilet, 

were commiting ourselves to this me excpecially , its not a thing ive taken lightly and i dont think 4-5 hours should spoil what i could give a puppy / dog


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> pmsl i have a 17 yr old who throws wobblys every 5 mins at the moment


my mom has a 17 year old the same (no not me) and the other two are 13 and 15 although they arent quite so bad, i think everyone should have a wobbler ever now and then, it feels gooood, especially at that age when you can get away with it a bit more. wish i could get away with it!!


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> lol. i dont think thats quite the same, i couldnt stand standing outside while my food was going cold unless there was a dog there, i love my dogs enough to stand outside instead of eating but i wouldnt do it for no reason


It all depends on if she's serious about getting a dog and is aware of the reality or if she just likes the idea.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

cassie01 said:


> my mom has a 17 year old the same (no not me) and the other two are 13 and 15 although they arent quite so bad, i think everyone should have a wobbler ever now and then, it feels gooood, especially at that age when you can get away with it a bit more. wish i could get away with it!!


spooky my other 2 are nrly 13 and 15 lol, she wobbled to much though and moved out lol


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> personally i think either a sprocker spaniel or another beed IMO BC's and SBT's are way to much to handle for a first time owner.


you think a sprocker will be easy to handle as a first time pet? Huge energy drive, like unbelievable energy drive. Can be an absolute devil if you dont lay ground rules ---- highly intelligent dogs and if your not spot on with them they can easily take you for a ride making you look very silly very quickly. Id say youd need experience with spaniel breeds before getting one myself.

I wouldnt think a staff wwould be as difficult as a sprocker at all. Id vote staff

Probably going to get corrected and corrected but still say dont get a sprocker

,,,, just realised how late this post is


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

I think its relli awful you are judging our capability of owning a puppy just because we work and college and it will be alone for 4-5 hours? the love we will give it will more then compensate for that.


could be going to a home where everyones in , home where its fed junk food or a home where vets bills cant be afforded or where they simply get bored, or even worse to have it for status, there the people who need to be critisised


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> no but at 15 you are hormonal, you have peer pressures etc, your on the verge of being an adult yet still part child. she was trying to talk to people, they then picked on her, of course shes going to loose it, i could see it coming a mile off, im not saying she was right to do so but its what happens when you are pushed, it can happen to anyone but at 15 shes still getting used to not being a child anyore and its easy to revert back to that. You cant expect someone of that age to be grown up all the time!! I wasnt, i had the odd tempertantrum and i like to think i turned out just fine, im still finding it hard to adapt to being a grown up now, its soo boring!!!


And those pressures get worse the older you get. I saw no one getting picked on last night (but thanks for bringing it up) obviously you didn't get to read all of the thread I'm not going into it but the comments posted by the OP were unforgivable and I don't care if you do think she is a child and knows no better.

15 year olds although a child in the eyes of the law should know the difference between right and wrong and how to approach certain things in a sensitive manner.

I have a 9 year old daughter with more tact, infact I'm starting to wonder if the OP is who she says she is....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> pmsl i have a 17 yr old who throws wobblys every 5 mins at the moment


God I remember being like that, I was an absolute nightmare :laugh:


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

james1 said:


> you think a sprocker will be easy to handle as a first time pet? Huge energy drive, like unbelievable energy drive. Can be an absolute devil if you dont lay ground rules ---- highly intelligent dogs and if your not spot on with them they can easily take you for a ride making you look very silly very quickly. Id say youd need experience with spaniel breeds before getting one myself.
> 
> I wouldnt think a staff wwould be as difficult as a sprocker at all. Id vote staff
> 
> Probably going to get corrected and corrected but still say dont get a sprocker


how can we get experience with springers if we dont get one?

no dog is a first time dog, its the dogs that you like , you have to LIKE the dog you get , and we like springers and were willing to fulfill its needs, were an energetic family ourselves.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> spooky my other 2 are nrly 13 and 15 lol, she wobbled to much though and moved out lol


wow that is spooky, you dont have one around the 22 mark aswell do you??lol. my sister has moved out a few times, but she keeps coming back. are they all girls too??


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

I voted a staffie, as theres wayy to many in there. Also, i think if you got a dog from the kennels then they will help and give you some pointers, also the dogs will also be partly trained. Great for a new owner ha ?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nicci said:


> And those pressures get worse the older you get. I saw no one getting picked on last night (but thanks for bringing it up) obviously you didn't get to read all of the thread I'm not going into it but the comments posted by the OP were unforgivable and I don't care if you do think she is a child and knows no better.
> 
> 15 year olds although a child in the eyes of the law should know the difference between right and wrong and how to approach certain things in a sensitive manner.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter with more tact, infact I'm starting to wonder if the OP is who she says she is....


I said one bad thing that i apologised for , i was getting slated for hometown and other things not even related to dogs, this has nothing to do with it. everyone says things they dont mean


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> how can we get experience with springers if we dont get one?
> 
> no dog is a first time dog, its the dogs that you like , you have to LIKE the dog you get , and we like springers and were willing to fulfill its needs, were an energetic family ourselves.


With springers they generally need an experienced dog owner. They can be quite the little buggers and a first time owner may find it too stressful/hard keeping up with it and trying to fulfill all it's needs.

Does it have to be an energetic breed? How about a bulldog? A bulldog will be mine and the OHs next dog. Though they are not cheap whatsoever 

Maybe you'd be better off with a dog that's more low maintenance :yesnod:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> God I remember being like that, I was an absolute nightmare :laugh:


i'm crossing my fingers she will wake up one morning and realise she does need me after all. Even though we are at logger heads at the moment and she hates me i do miss her.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I voted a staffie, as theres wayy to many in there. Also, i think if you got a dog from the kennels then they will help and give you some pointers, also the dogs will also be partly trained. Great for a new owner ha ?


You WANT her to get an Staffie??


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

cassie01 said:


> wow that is spooky, you dont have one around the 22 mark aswell do you??lol. my sister has moved out a few times, but she keeps coming back. are they all girls too??


haha she's 20 in a couple of weeks. She lives with her dad though .


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> With springers they generally need an experienced dog owner. They can be quite the little buggers and a first time owner may find it too stressful/hard keeping up with it and trying to fulfill all it's needs.
> 
> Does it have to be an energetic breed? How about a bulldog? A bulldog will be mine and the OHs next dog. Though they are not cheap whatsoever
> 
> Maybe you'd be better off with a dog that's more low maintenance :yesnod:


we want a high energy dog, we can give it what it needs , them 4 hours alone arent going to affect it, as soon as its house trained as i said, wil lhave run of the house and a dog flap


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

My vote would be for the dog below but alas it was not an option in your poll.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Right im just going to take some time to word this properly.


I have wanted a dog for aslong as i remember, my mum had dogs when she was young, she wasnt keen on the idea at first but now believes when im 16 im capable.

I will be getting a puppy in june or july next year then enroling in college half way in october i think it is so i have 4 or 3 months solid with the dog, so when i begin college if i get the pup at 8 weeks the pup will be about 6 months when i go to college, the college i dont know yet could be everyday, could only be 2 or 3 days, they are generally for 4-6 hours, however mu mum gets in at 3 and leaves the house at 10.00 am , the dog will be taken on a walk or play in the garden before i leave up until my mum leaves for work , the dog will be in a decent sized crate until 3 .00 when my mum gets in ,as my father works for himself some days he may not be at work or leave at 2, some days he will leave at 3 or lter ,some days i wont be at college or leave early , my brother currently on a 2 day a week college course , the latest i will get in on any day will be 5.00 , however my mum and dad will have been in from 3.00 ,so the 6 month old puppy will not be on his or her own for long.

The pup will then be taken on a long run and played with and some training will be done (although at 6 months i aim for the basic commands to be learnt)

we will take trips to hornsea to go on the beach and in the sea.

for all i know my college may only be 2 times a week , in that case, ill be with the pup alllll day, if not it wont be 9-5 everyday , some days it will be 8-12 , or 1-4 , someone will be in from 3.00 always, sometimes earlyer..


im willing to do whatever to care for this pup properly and i dont think leaving a 6 month old pup for 4 or 5 hours will do any damage.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> i'm crossing my fingers she will wake up one morning and realise she does need me after all. Even though we are at logger heads at the moment and she hates me i do miss her.


She will. Me and my mum (just like you and your daughter) went through a really rough patch that lasted from 13-18 (some things had happened to us which I won't go into) but as soon as I turned 18, got a job and then moved out at 19 we were brilliant


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> My vote would be for the dog below but alas it was not an option in your poll.


thats already been said and is not funny.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

emilylp said:


> I think its relli awful you are judging our capability of owning a puppy just because we work and college and it will be alone for 4-5 hours? the love we will give it will more then compensate for that.
> 
> could be going to a home where everyones in , home where its fed junk food or a home where vets bills cant be afforded or where they simply get bored, or even worse to have it for status, there the people who need to be critisised


I agree with the point, people shouldnt be blasted for working. I mean i hate it when people do nothing all day and spoonge of benefits . Also people work to provide for the family inc pets, to make sure they are well looked after. So as long as the owner makes an effort to come home when they can, surley this shouldnt be too much of an issue ?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh and 3 girls and 1 boy.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> we want a high energy dog, we can give it what it needs , them 4 hours alone arent going to affect it, as soon as its house trained as i said, wil lhave run of the house and a dog flap


Don't worry about those 4 hours in a crate, that bit of the debate ended a while back :001_tt2:

Have you considered an Australian Shepherd? I admit I know next to nothing about the breed but they are gorgeous.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nicci said:


> And those pressures get worse the older you get. I saw no one getting picked on last night (but thanks for bringing it up) obviously you didn't get to read all of the thread I'm not going into it but the comments posted by the OP were unforgivable and I don't care if you do think she is a child and knows no better.
> 
> 15 year olds although a child in the eyes of the law should know the difference between right and wrong and how to approach certain things in a sensitive manner.
> 
> I have a 9 year old daughter with more tact, infact I'm starting to wonder if the OP is who she says she is....


i know what she posted and i have forgiven her, i watched the whole thread and i saw a lot of picking on. she was clearly pushed! all this go to bed your tired malarky was rude! fair enough her original comment was a bit of a blinkered opinion but there was no need for "adults" to react so badly. and just to warn you girls tend to be better until the teenage bit so be prepared, she probably wont have so much tact then. believe me i was a teen not so long ago and i have lived with three until very recently


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I agree with the point, people shouldnt be blasted for working. I mean i hate it when people do nothing all day and spoonge of benefits . Also people work to provide for the family inc pets, to make sure they are well looked after. So as long as the owner makes an effort to come home when they can, surley this shouldnt be too much of an issue ?


Not the benefits argument again, please :001_tt2:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> She will. Me and my mum (just like you and your daughter) went through a really rough patch that lasted from 13-18 (some things had happened to us which I won't go into) but as soon as I turned 18, got a job and then moved out at 19 we were brilliant


unfortuanatly she moved out 2 months ago.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> haha she's 20 in a couple of weeks. She lives with her dad though .


wow thats a lot like my family, really spooky, lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> i know what she posted and i have forgiven her, i watched the whole thread and i saw a lot of picking on. she was clearly pushed! all this go to bed your tired malarky was rude! fair enough her original comment was a bit of a blinkered opinion but there was no need for "adults" to react so badly. and just to warn you girls tend to be better until the teenage bit so be prepared, she probably wont have so much tact then. believe me i was a teen not so long ago and i have lived with three until very recently


I agree the whole "Go to bed child it's way past your bed time" and all the other digs were totally uncalled for.

Things were said on both sides, the thread ended on a happy note until it was brought up again this morning and had to be deleted.

I hope this one doesn't go the same way


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> unfortuanatly she moved out 2 months ago.


Is she very stubborn? I moved out just after my brother was murdered and boy was I resentful! Give her time and don't push her, I really hope she realises what's she's giving up on soon


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> Oh and 3 girls and 1 boy.


not quite the same then, we thought the youngest was going to be a boy though


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Don't worry about those 4 hours in a crate, that bit of the debate ended a while back :001_tt2:
> 
> Have you considered an Australian Shepherd? I admit I know next to nothing about the breed but they are gorgeous.


i dont want people to think im cruel though , i dint think a 6 month old pup left for 4 hours was bad tbh as long as its stimulated afterwards


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> i know what she posted and i have forgiven her, i watched the whole thread and i saw a lot of picking on. she was clearly pushed! all this go to bed your tired malarky was rude! fair enough her original comment was a bit of a blinkered opinion but there was no need for "adults" to react so badly. and just to warn you girls tend to be better until the teenage bit so be prepared, she probably wont have so much tact then. believe me i was a teen not so long ago and i have lived with three until very recently


I suppose threatening to commit suicide on a dog forum is okay then when there are people here that HAVE suffered horrible losses ?

Oh right yes, she's 15 I guess that makes everything okay...

Nitey, nite.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

But we must all thank Emily to some degree for her threads as it has skyrocketed most peoples post counts


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

talk about making it sound worse then it was

THREATENING , are you kidding me it was a joke it was just a saying!!!!!!!!!! dont make out youve never heard it

sheez, ive been through it to with a family member 

an adult who keeps bringing up a childs mistake is pathetic get ove rit i said sorry!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I suppose threatening to commit suicide on a dog forum is okay then when there are people here that HAVE suffered horrible losses ?
> 
> Oh right yes, she's 15 I guess that makes everything okay...
> 
> Nitey, nite.


exactly nicci she said some dis-respectful things last night..and its alright because of her age i dont think so...she joins the forum so there for we should all be equal no matter the age


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Is she very stubborn? I moved out just after my brother was murdered and boy was I resentful! Give her time and don't push her, I really hope she realises what's she's giving up on soon


yes very she didn't like living with rules and would cause an arguement for the sake of it.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

emilylp said:


> I think its relli awful you are judging our capability of owning a puppy just because we work and college and it will be alone for 4-5 hours? the love we will give it will more then compensate for that.
> 
> could be going to a home where everyones in , home where its fed junk food or a home where vets bills cant be afforded or where they simply get bored, or even worse to have it for status, there the people who need to be critisised


sprockers, springers or working cockers need dedicated training by people who know what they are doing .
I voted for you getting a dog!! I wasnt judging your capacity to look after it - they are two completely different things and only goes to show how much experience you need with a dog. 
A sprocker is very hard to handle if its in the wrong hands and as i say could embarras you very quickly. 
If you have ever tried to catch something that runs at 20mph all day long you will know that you need to be so pinpoint in your commands - they are not to be taken lightly in my opinion


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i dont want people to think im cruel though , i dint think a 6 month old pup left for 4 hours was bad tbh as long as its stimulated afterwards


Nobody thinks you're cruel. Believe me we have seen and heard a lot worse on here!

I'm not proud of it but I once hit my GSD. I had just had my miscarriage and I was all over the place. Some people probably would have thought I was cruel but I have never ever done that to her before and will not do so again.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Is she very stubborn? I moved out just after my brother was murdered and boy was I resentful! Give her time and don't push her, I really hope she realises what's she's giving up on soon


agree, this happended with my sister, i was a good teenager, my mom brags about me, lol but if my other sister hadnt of been so evil i dont think shed of been that happy with me. My sister has moved out several times and it never lasts more then a few months, be patient and she will come back. i know when i got to about 19/20 my mom suddenly beame my best friend, after experianing a bit more of the world you just realise how brilliant your mothers are.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> You WANT her to get an Staffie??


LOL, i dont want her too do anything. I dont know her.

But i suggested a Staffie, and from the kennels, because :

Saveing a dogs life
They will be partly trained - good for a new owner
They can offer advice - good for a new owner again, dont you think ? better than some BBY.

Staffies are good protential dogs i think, i love the breed. As long as she put the time and effort to bond and excerise the dogs, i dont see the problem ? she said she can and wants to take it walks, staffies willl certainly love that .

I think the breeds suffers from too many chavs, douches and BBYers runing the breed, they will do anything for there owners, and i think tarnishing the breed is unfair. They arent as hard to train as many other breeds , and the orginal poster should be able to control one as they arent too big ?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

cassie01 said:


> not quite the same then, we thought the youngest was going to be a boy though


it goes girl, girl, boy, girl here lol. Number 2 and 4 were both twins and i lost their other halfs.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> yes very she didn't like living with rules and would cause an arguement for the sake of it.


Oh dear. I know it must be very hard for you  Stick to your guns, if you let her win she'll be able to walk all over you.

It might seem a bit far fetched but have you considered counselling? Both of you talking through your problems may help


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

james1 said:


> sprockers, springers or working cockers need dedicated training by people who know what they are doing .
> I voted for you getting a dog!! I was judging your capacity to look after it - they are two completely different things and only goes to show how much experience you need with a dog.
> A sprocker is very hard to handle if its in the wrong hands and as i say could embarras you very quickly.
> If you have ever tried to catch something that runs at 20mph all day long you will know that you need to be so pinpoint in your commands - they are not to be taken lightly in my opinion


how can wwe get experience ?

you need to start with a springer to get used to a springer


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I suppose threatening to commit suicide on a dog forum is okay then when there are people here that HAVE suffered horrible losses ?
> 
> Oh right yes, she's 15 I guess that makes everything okay...
> 
> Nitey, nite.


i didnt say it was ok but theres are other things to consider from her point of view. i dont for one second believe you have never said something in the heat of the moment thats upset somebody, its human nature to do so. i know people who have taken their lives too but i know they would not like it if i turned out bitter and unforgiving to others mistakes.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> agree, this happended with my sister, i was a good teenager, my mom brags about me, lol but if my other sister hadnt of been so evil i dont think shed of been that happy with me. My sister has moved out several times and it never lasts more then a few months, be patient and she will come back. i know when i got to about 19/20 my mom suddenly beame my best friend, after experianing a bit more of the world you just realise how brilliant your mothers are.


I agree  How is your sister now?

Luckily my sister is 15 years older than me (35 in September!) so we have a great relationship.

Me and my mother are brilliant now. We are much too alike so I can only spend a few hours around her at a time before we're trying to kill each other.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Nobody thinks you're cruel. Believe me we have seen and heard a lot worse on here!
> 
> I'm not proud of it but I once hit my GSD. I had just had my miscarriage and I was all over the place. Some people probably would have thought I was cruel but I have never ever done that to her before and will not do so again.


i know but its the way everyone saying about 4 hours in a crate too long ,and then asif wre not capabalble of running it and stuff like that


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

I just read the last two pages of this thread , woahhhh whats going on ?
Sounds like theres plenty of drama :S, i dont get whats happened tho ?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Oh dear. I know it must be very hard for you  Stick to your guns, if you let her win she'll be able to walk all over you.
> 
> It might seem a bit far fetched but have you considered counselling? Both of you talking through your problems may help


At the moment she won't even entertain any sort of intaraction with me. I told her how i felt about her and loved her the night she moved out.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> it goes girl, girl, boy, girl here lol. Number 2 and 4 were both twins and i lost their other halfs.


oh no im sorry, thats an awful thing to happen. i woulnd of been able to have any more after that, your braver then i am


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

last night i made a stupid comment cause everyone was on my back i said, 


''woah how bad of me ill just go kill myself shall i''

just as a saying which im sure you know people use as sarcasm

but now this child adult keeps bringing it up when i said i was sorry a thousand times

and because of that judging me on my cpablilty of owning a dog


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i know but its the way everyone saying about 4 hours in a crate too long ,and then asif wre not capabalble of running it and stuff like that


Look, don't worry about it. This is the internet and it's taken way too seriously.

The perils of asking advice on a petforum is that everyone here is very passionate about the welfare of animals. There are a lot of people here who are actively involved in rescuing.

As long as YOU know that you are not being cruel you should shake everyone elses comments off like water off a ducks back.

I'm not denying your comment last night was out of line - it was. You've apologised and nothing more can be said. Nicci I feel is much more sensitive than I am and that is why she's upset - and she has every right to be. Stick around and perhaps you'll become firm friends


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

emilylp said:


> once again ,as i said my brother if hes in accept thursday and friday will let it out
> 
> i also said , once housetrained it can have the run of the house, you just listen to things you can pick out and turn them into negative things!
> 
> The good things we will give to our dog with excercise love and fun will way over rule them 4 hours its alone.


No hun you're wrong , im not being negative for negatives sake , im trying to advise you 
I have read the thread now ... I know my breed , Border Collies , and Patterdale Lover knows her breed , Ess , its you who isnt listening to the good advice from people who have hands on knowledge of these types of breeds

a high energy breed puppy isnt good for the lifestyle you are talking about ... maybe when its older yes, but a puppy needs so much attention and stimulation , factor in the characteristics of the breed and thats doubled , 4 hours is a hell of a long time for it to be left alone at that young an age .......

you know what , I give up ... you only want to hear what you want to hear , everyone else is negative and mean and so obviously lying just cos we dont want you to have a dog ...... thats how you are coming across to me 

are we all wrong when we say a lower energy breed would be more suitable for your circumstances then ?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Look, don't worry about it. This is the internet and it's taken way too seriously.
> 
> The perils of asking advice on a petforum is that everyone here is very passionate about the welfare of animals. There are a lot of people here who are actively involved in rescuing.
> 
> ...


but thing is , it happened to my grandad last year, and i never ment it to hurt anyone i just said it in heat of the moment,

can i just ask ,,do you think its ok to leave a 6month old pup alone crated with play pen for 4-5 hours?


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> last night i made a stupid comment cause everyone was on my back i said,
> 
> ''woah how bad of me ill just go kill myself shall i''
> 
> ...


Tut tut tut. Lies make baby Jeebus cry. You did not say it like that and there are many other people who can verify.

What happened last night is over and done with.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> At the moment she won't even entertain any sort of intaraction with me. I told her how i felt about her and loved her the night she moved out.


I'm sorry, it must be hard


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Right hunny buns im of to my pitt now, Harley has just had a widdle lol night night all xx


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Mese said:


> No hun you're wrong , im not being negative for negatives sake , im trying to advise you
> I have read the thread now ... I know my breed , Border Collies , and Patterdale Lover knows her breed , Ess , its you who isnt listening to the good advice from people who have hands on knowledge of these types of breeds
> 
> a high energy breed puppy isnt good for the lifestyle you are talking about ... maybe when its older yes, but a puppy needs so much attention and stimulation , factor in the characteristics of the breed and thats doubled , 4 hours is a hell of a long time for it to be left alone at that young an age .......
> ...


im sure alot of you who own dogs other dogs would be more suitable but you do go for the ones you like ,

i think we can give it the stiumulation it needs, 
and at 6 months i don think 4 hours is that long


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I agree  How is your sister now?
> 
> Luckily my sister is 15 years older than me (35 in September!) so we have a great relationship.
> 
> Me and my mother are brilliant now. We are much too alike so I can only spend a few hours around her at a time before we're trying to kill each other.


shes actually slowly getting better, shes doing well at college (she never went to school) she has better friends, her boyfriend although not my type is very good to her and her temper is lessening over time, will be a few years yet before we will be friends. weve got about 13 years of fighting and hatred to get over but we can now have conversations for 10-15 mins with no nastiness, name calling and hair pulling. I dont think im ready to push more then 15 mins though, lol


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

emilylp said:


> how can wwe get experience ?
> 
> you need to start with a springer to get used to a springer


ive just edited the post again as it was meant to read wasnt jusdging you - i typed was judging you (missed the nt off lol sorry)

I know what your saying - bit an easier dog will give you the ability to tell it things and have it do them ....... and then you move onto something more hard. Having a dog do what you ask isnt easy its about pitch, tone, respect, willingness, clarity. If you dont get these right - its hard to change their habits once they have learned them. Id say get an easier dog - nothing to do with age at all - i see so many springer around that are tied to their owners wrist - simply because when they let them off they dont know how to get them back. Its a serious matter but also cos of their intelligence - they need training and training and training and training, otherwise you have a very clever little devil (sort of)


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

emilylp said:


> but thing is , it happened to my grandad last year, and i never ment it to hurt anyone i just said it in heat of the moment,
> 
> can i just ask ,,do you think its ok to leave a 6month old pup alone crated with play pen for 4-5 hours?


I am not the right person to answer that. I have never crate trained any of my dogs 

But yes, I would say it would be okay as long as they have long walks before and after being in the crate. Make sure they have access to water and food if you are away for long enough. If you can afford a dog walker, great.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> Right hunny buns im of to my pitt now, Harley has just had a widdle lol night night all xx


Night night!
And I still want your bulldogs 



cassie01 said:


> shes actually slowly getting better, shes doing well at college (she never went to school) she has better friends, her boyfriend although not my type is very good to her and her temper is lessening over time, will be a few years yet before we will be friends. weve got about 13 years of fighting and hatred to get over but we can now have conversations for 10-15 mins with no nastiness, name calling and hair pulling. I dont think im ready to push more then 15 mins though, lol


Sounds like my niece! My god she was horrendous between 12-15!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> i didnt say it was ok but theres are other things to consider from her point of view. i dont for one second believe you have never said something in the heat of the moment thats upset somebody, its human nature to do so. i know people who have taken their lives too but i know they would not like it if i turned out bitter and unforgiving to others mistakes.


I'm not airing my life story on a forum, I've confided in a 'chosen' few who I trust on here...thats that, but what about the points of view from others ? Don't they count ?

I'm not unforgiving so don't even think that, infact I think I and many others have been rather accomodating taking into consideration what was said and how it was said and then to only have it brushed off as a joke, which is even more inconsiderate than saying it in the first place.

As I said in a previous post I don't know how to take the posts made by the OP are they serious or a joke ?

Which is a valid question.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

james1 said:


> ive just edited the post again as it was meant to read wasnt jusdging you - i typed was judging you (missed the nt off lol sorry)
> 
> I know what your saying - bit an easier dog will give you the ability to tell it things and have it do them ....... and then you move onto something more hard. Having a dog do what you ask isnt easy its about pitch, tone, respect, willingness, clarity. If you dont get these right - its hard to change their habits once they have learned them. Id say get an easier dog - nothing to do with age at all - i see so many springer around that are tied to their owners wrist - simply because when they let them off they dont know how to get them back. Its a serious matter but also cos of their intelligence - they need training and training and training and training, otherwise you have a very clever little devil (sort of)


this is the thing , even though , i still think we can give it all it needs, long walks excercise training, i will have 4 solid months to just try and get the basics and learn myself how to train properly , i reli think i can do this, and especially with my familys help , i know it will be tough sometimes, but thats the commitment of having a dog, taking the good with the bad, when i get a puppy , it may take ages to properly crate train and it might make me get up at 3.00 but so what im there to do that for the puppy.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Night night!
> And I still want your bulldogs
> 
> Sounds like my niece! My god she was horrendous between 12-15!


ermmmmm i is confoozled i haven't got bulldogs lol


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I'm not airing my life story on a forum, I've confided in a 'chosen' few who I trust on here...thats that, but what about the points of view from others ? Don't they count ?
> 
> I'm not unforgiving so don't even think that, infact I think I and many others have been rather accomodating taking into consideration what was said and how it was said and then to only have it brushed off as a joke, which is even more inconsiderate than saying it in the first place.
> 
> ...


you need to seriously drop this, its over, whats said was said,cant get over it dont post on this thread, nothing is going to change what i said, it wasjust a saying i said sorry now get over it.

dont post on my threads then ok


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I'm not airing my life story on a forum, I've confided in a 'chosen' few who I trust on here...thats that, but what about the points of view from others ? Don't they count ?
> 
> I'm not unforgiving so don't even think that, infact I think I and many others have been rather accomodating taking into consideration what was said and how it was said and then to only have it brushed off as a joke, which is even more inconsiderate than saying it in the first place.
> 
> ...


well i think shes serious, sounds like a teenage girl to me so i doubt shes a perv, (if she is shes a good one) and a rather level headed teen at that. im usually a good judge of character and pretty sure shes dead set on getting a dog and i think shell make a good owner.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> ermmmmm i is confoozled i haven't got bulldogs lol


i think your signature has confused somebody, lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> ermmmmm i is confoozled i haven't got bulldogs lol


Woops! :blushing: I saw your sig and I thought of *willsbillstills* dogs LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

emilylp said:


> you need to seriously drop this, its over, whats said was said,cant get over it dont post on this thread, nothing is going to change what i said, it wasjust a saying i said sorry now get over it.
> 
> dont post on my threads then ok


Do I ?

I'm sorry Emily, but I don't buy into you or your posts.

I hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i am serious,


we can give the dog plenty of time and excercise. just because we work doesnt mean were not capable of keeping it just as good as someone who will only leave them alone for 1 hour


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> dont post on my threads then ok


YOUR threads? Oh lordy girl.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

cassie01 said:


> i think your signature has confused somebody, lol


ohhhhhh lol someone sent me that in an email.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Woops! :blushing: I saw your sig and I thought of *willsbillstills* dogs LOL


bless it must be getting past your bedtime, lol, i know its past mine but i cant drag myself away


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nicci said:


> Do I ?
> 
> I'm sorry Emily, but I don't buy into you or your posts.
> 
> I hope I'm proven wrong.


what do you mean you dont buy into me :S

oh yes im a 40 year old man desperatly seeking adivice on a dog forum

what would be the point in that :S


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> An ESS is serious work! Yes a working type more than a show. But both are hard work. They need at the very least 2 hours a day excercise, off lead free running, using their noses to track etc etc. It can be simple to do this but you need the dedication to it day in day out. 365 days a year, come rain, wind, snow....blisteringly cold etc!!
> 
> Although training your ESS to recall is simpler than other breeds it can be difficult due to them catching a 'scent'
> They need more mental stimulation than some breeds, they are extremely intelligent and you will need to activate their minds.
> ...


Very true my partner wants a Springer has done since he wasa child and they worked them on the farm next to him. I have said NO WAY!! Too much hard work of a breed!!!



TabbyRoad said:


> Why do you think she has any more right to say what she does because she is 15? 15 is not a kid!


15 IS A CHILD

Infact Id say even at 21 is a child mentally!!! I didnt start being a 'adult' until I was at least 21/22 and realized that I was not the only person in the world as wasnt al 'me me me'

But I am still always right, that never changed!  



sequeena said:


> Don't worry about those 4 hours in a crate, that bit of the debate ended a while back :001_tt2:
> 
> Have you considered an Australian Shepherd? I admit I know next to nothing about the breed but they are gorgeous.


ooo wouldnt recommend them! they are up there & past collies!!!
Looked into them a few years back, got a no from me!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> ohhhhhh lol someone sent me that in an email.


i like it. its true, lol


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> YOUR threads? Oh lordy girl.


erm i made the thread?


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> erm i made the thread?


PUBLIC message board sweetie. PUBLIC.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

if your coming on here to have a go or post things that arent nesseccarry dont. 

all i wanted to know can a 6 month old pup be left alone for 4 hours, but now i looked all over the internet they can so its all ok .


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

emilylp said:


> this is the thing , even though , i still think we can give it all it needs, long walks excercise training, i will have 4 solid months to just try and get the basics and learn myself how to train properly , i reli think i can do this, and especially with my familys help , i know it will be tough sometimes, but thats the commitment of having a dog, taking the good with the bad, when i get a puppy , it may take ages to properly crate train and it might make me get up at 3.00 but so what im there to do that for the puppy.


your talking o people who know what they are talking about. you should take the advice.

Stimulating it????????? You will have 4 months of sheer hell, a good day will be you getting 6 hours sleep FACT. You really dont know the trouble you will get into with a high energy breed. You need experience.
Would you get into the ring with Mike Tyson (champion heavyweight boxer) on your fist attempt . No you wouldnt. The same rules apply.

Im not going to post anymore ive said all i can say.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh god it's not Harley who has us up it's one of my cats bringing us prezzies at ungodly hours of the night.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Very true my partner wants a Springer has done since he wasa child and they worked them on the farm next to him. I have said NO WAY!! Too much hard work of a breed!!!
> 
> *15 IS A CHILD
> 
> ...


totally agree, im 22 now and iv only started to grow up the last few years, and even if i know im wrong im still right!! lol


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Not the benefits argument again, please :001_tt2:


Sorry, ive just finished uni so its one close to my heart. I ve have freinds who earn more on the dole, than some people who work 8 hours doing bar work, who then cant claim anything seems mad. Also i just though if you dont earn money how can for actually afford to keep yourself never mind your dog ? unless you manage to milk loadsssssssssss of money from the state.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

emilylp said:


> if your coming on here to have a go or post things that arent nesseccarry dont.
> 
> all i wanted to know can a 6 month old pup be left alone for 4 hours, but now i looked all over the internet they can so its all ok .


I still think thats far to long..but hey who am i too say!? ut:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> bless it must be getting past your bedtime, lol, i know its past mine but i cant drag myself away


It definitely is past my bedtime lol I was just getting over my insomnia too 



Taylorbaby said:


> ooo wouldnt recommend them! they are up there & past collies!!!
> Looked into them a few years back, got a no from me!


Shame! They're beautiful looking dogs lol


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

emilylp said:


> if your coming on here to have a go or post things that arent nesseccarry dont.
> 
> all i wanted to know can a 6 month old pup be left alone for 4 hours, but now i looked all over the internet they can so its all ok .


and people have answered that question over and over again!!!!!

i cant beleve this thread has so many pages  ut:

especailly when the same question and answeres are going round and round in circuls


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> Oh god it's not Harley who has us up it's one of my cats bringing us prezzies at ungodly hours of the night.


oooh goody prezzies, lol. did you get anything good???


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Sorry, ive just finished uni so its one close to my heart. I ve have freinds who earn more on the dole, than some people who work 8 hours doing bar work, who then cant claim anything seems mad. Also i just though if you dont earn money how can for actually afford to keep yourself never mind your dog ? unless you manage to milk loadsssssssssss of money from the state.


I could answer you but it would be opening up a can of worms that I don't want to go in to. Let's just say I see your point but the benefits world is not divided into black and white


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Right i am defo goin now lol i'm to old to be up this late pmsl night night all xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

cassie01 said:


> oooh goody prezzies, lol. did you get anything good???


a mouse yummy lol


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> Right i am defo goin now lol i'm to old to be up this late pmsl night night all xx


night night x


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

This OP is a bit confusing, she continually bumps this thread up by going on and on and on about the 4 hours, trying to hook in another poster which she again doesn't listen to......

She has chosen three, quite controversial breeds a cross breed, border collies and sbt's. All very unsuitable really for what she proposes.
She caused a huge ruction yesterday, which btw I wasn't party to but I heard about it and is on her way to doing the same tonight.

She although seemingly apologetic, is still fairly hostile.

She *may* be a teenager, but I feel she is actually some sort of troll.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

okay, well i cant get a dog, 

we dont realy like any other breeds, we like springers cockers sprockers bordercollie sbt and beagles

dont like small ones, if it cant be left alone for 4-5 hours then its not an option as we all work and college


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

im not a troll :S

im a 15 year old with 2 cats and we think were ready to get a dog.. we dont want any dog we want ones we like.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

emilylp said:


> last night i made a stupid comment cause everyone was on my back i said,
> 
> ''woah how bad of me ill just go kill myself shall i''
> 
> ...


ahh okay. What you got to understand is people are very passionate about dogs, think of itas they want to test you to make sure the dog will have a good home.

Also everyone people say stupid thinks in heat of the moment, and means well. We all love dogs and want what is best for them in the end of the day? also none of us know what each other has been through in life, thats the problem in forums, so whats a joke to one, can cause real hurt to others.

My advice is to try and keep researching into dog breeds, and try and then create a shortlist like you have done, then try and spend time with each breed if thats possible, to see which you think you could look after and enjoy the best. Also talk it through with your family, as they will be helping you with looking after it, there views matter too


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

emilylp said:


> okay, well i cant get a dog,
> 
> we dont realy like any other breeds, we like springers cockers sprockers bordercollie sbt and beagles
> 
> dont like small ones, if it cant be left alone for 4-5 hours then its not an option as we all work and college


So goodnight, sleep well and have pleasant dreams.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emilylp said:


> okay, well i cant get a dog,
> 
> we dont realy like any other breeds, we like springers cockers sprockers bordercollie sbt and beagles
> 
> dont like small ones, if it cant be left alone for 4-5 hours then its not an option as we all work and college


i love beagles. iv wanted one for yonks!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

emilylp said:


> im sure alot of you who own dogs other dogs would be more suitable but you do go for the ones you like ,
> 
> i think we can give it the stiumulation it needs,
> and at 6 months i don think 4 hours is that long


Like I said , you only hear what you want to hear , typical child

and yes , 4 hours is a very long time for a teenager to be locked into a tiny crate or pen ... but what do I know


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

emilylp said:


> if your coming on here to have a go or post things that arent nesseccarry dont.
> 
> all i wanted to know can a 6 month old pup be left alone for 4 hours, but now i looked all over the internet they can so its all ok .


You can't just say 'oh yes they can be left' because it depends on the breed. I would never leave a springer spaniel puppy alone for 4 hours, or a border collie, or a SBT because they're all high energy or highly people orientated dogs which could suffer when left alone, especially when young.

I agree with what everyone else is saying - you are not in a position to own a dog. When you start college, that will take priority over the dog. You will not have time to do flyball and agility and training and exercising your dog on top of all your college work and your social life and you every day life - trust me. The dog will become a burden to you and will be palmed off onto your parents or given away.

You are genuinely only thinking about yourself, you are not really addressing the needs of the dog, no matter how much you say you'll walk it and take it to agility and blah blah blah..... in reality, the chances are that those things won't happen!!

I know all that has already been said (and rightly so) but I wanted to add my bit to this thread, even though you will not listen.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> totally agree, im 22 now and iv only started to grow up the last few years, and even if i know im wrong im still right!! lol


lol! 



Captain.Charisma said:


> Sorry, ive just finished uni so its one close to my heart. *I ve have freinds who earn more on the dole, than some people who work 8 hours doing bar work, *who then cant claim anything seems mad. Also i just though if you dont earn money how can for actually afford to keep yourself never mind your dog ? unless you manage to milk loadsssssssssss of money from the state.


sorry but that is total bollards!!!!!! 8 hours a day x 5 / 6 days a week does NOT make less than people on the dole which is £70 odd a week!!



sequeena said:


> It definitely is past my bedtime lol I was just getting over my insomnia too
> 
> Shame! They're beautiful looking dogs lol


I know I wanted one!!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay doesnt matter any more then 

it really sucks when you want a puppy but cant because of stupid college


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emilylp said:


> Okay doesnt matter any more then
> 
> it really sucks when you want a puppy but cant because of stupid college


you could always not go to college. lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

After last night I have felt rather chagrined today (missed out on the cake too!) and done my best to be respectful and kind this evening, always addressing Emily in the first person when asking some fairly reasonable questions. These questions have not been answered and my posts addressed to Emily herself have not been responded to in kind. A circular discussion, as has been pointed out, but in one direction only.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bit random but isn't minimum wage up to £6 now? When I started I was on £5.52 

I worked 24 hours part time and I took home near £500 a month!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> totally agree, im 22 now and iv only started to grow up the last few years, and even if i know im wrong im still right!! lol


I am 21 and i am still a git, and a pain in the ass for my mum, honest, i am always ranting and raveing with her.. no wonder i am looking into getting my own place ! I LOVE my parents, just i think i am at the age, where we clash :S


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> you could always not go to college. lol


hmm  its bad when you have you rheart set on something


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol!
> 
> sorry but that is total bollards!!!!!! 8 hours a day x 5 / 6 days a week does NOT make less than people on the dole which is £70 odd a week!!
> 
> I know I wanted one!!


when i was on the dole it £47 odd then it went up to £50 somthing just as i came off, that was about 4 months ago, still only of £50 a week now


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I could answer you but it would be opening up a can of worms that I don't want to go in to. Let's just say I see your point but the benefits world is not divided into black and white


Hmm, whats your view honest ? i kinda did some poltics modules at uni, so i love well natured deabtes  I just dont seem to like the benefit system tbh :S

PM me them, so we dont hi-hack the thread tho :S


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Okay doesnt matter any more then
> 
> it really sucks when you want a puppy but cant because of stupid college


Yes it does suck, but that is life!! You have to realise that you can't always have what you want. I want a Great Dane, but I can't. I want Gerbils - but I can't even have them because I know I don't even have the time to devote properly to them with my own college work and social life as well as the 2 jobs I have. I am not in the situation to have the animals I would like, so I am not going to have them because it is not in their best interests. It would be cruel.

Why don't you just wait? I've wanted my Dane for the last 6 or 7 years but I know I will probably have to wait at least that long again before I get it because my life won't be right for the dog until at least then. I'm not going to stamp my feet and demand that I have my dog now because it's unfair to the dog and you do not seem to realise this - like Patterdale Lover said, its all 'I want I want I want' with you, and that is not the correct way to go about owning an animal by a long shot.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I am 21 and i am still a git, and a pain in the ass for my mum, honest, i am always ranting and raveing with her.. no wonder i am looking into getting my own place ! I LOVE my parents, just i think i am at the age, where we clash :S


me and my mum clashed a lot - thats why i moved out several months ao with my dog and 3 birds and im 19


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I am 21 and i am still a git, and a pain in the ass for my mum, honest, i am always ranting and raveing with her.. no wonder i am looking into getting my own place ! I LOVE my parents, just i think i am at the age, where we clash :S


Oh I did that bit years ago. I'm 20 now and have been moved out for a year this month (the 7th actually...which was my OHs birthday lol).

I consider myself to be very mature but I think life experience makes us mature, not our age and besides we all know girls mature faster than boys   :001_tt2:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> when i was on the dole it £47 odd then it went up to £50 somthing just as i came off, that was about 4 months ago, still only of £50 a week now


Well thats prooves my point its even less! No way is working a 8 hour day x 5 / 6 earning LESS than £50 a week!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Hmm, whats your view honest ? i kinda did some poltics modules at uni, so i love well natured deabtes  I just dont seem to like the benefit system tbh :S
> 
> PM me them, so we dont hi-hack the thread tho :S


I'll leave the debate for another day, it's much too late for me to be getting into that LOL

but for example;

My mother is disabled. She has every right to be on benefits.
I have been out of work for 4 months. Only this month I have admitted defeat and signed on, am I bad person for doing so?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> You can't just say 'oh yes they can be left' because it depends on the breed.


 And might I add - the individual dog, too. It could be a big problem if the pup you get simply will not co-operate with the routine you decide upon. I already mentioned square pegs in round holes that end up in rescue or costing their owner hundreds of pounds in behaviourist fees. A dog of any breed is not a carbon-copy blueprint of the "breed" it comes from - they will have traits in common, that's true: but they are still individuals and even the best trainers and authorities can't really pick out a certain type of puppy at 6 weeks, never mind gauge how it will be by the time it hits puberty at 8 months or so.

Most dogs in rescue are given up at 18 months-3 years when their hormones have kicked in, any mistakes made by the original owner have had time to set in for good, and the owner can no longer cope. And yes, osme of these have had behavioural training but are simply the wrong dog for the wrong person, full stop. Very very very sad.... but very very true.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emilylp said:


> hmm  its bad when you have you rheart set on something


tell me about it i lived a whole year without any animals at all when i did my degree as we werent allowed pets on site, when i got a rented house the year later i went crazy, rabbits, reptiles, small furries, fish. life was good again!! that first year almost killed me though!!!

if i was you id have a good long disussion with your parents again and then make a decision, maybe look up other breeds too. theres hundreds to choose from. but dont forget that its going to be a family pet too so dont let too many people on here bring you down.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'll leave the debate for another day, it's much too late for me to be getting into that LOL
> 
> but for example;
> 
> ...


NO the 'help' is their for people who genuinely NEED it, NOt for people who 'cant be bothered' or make up illness.

THOSE people give us a bad name NOT the genuine people who the help is there for.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

which dog should you get and which dog you will get are two different things.

You will get the one your mum or dad lets you get - so everything and all the advice about the breeds posted on here is totally irrelevant to the outcome.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i dont see hwat the problem with you lot is , you say its not want want want buy you have to WANT a dog you cant just one day think oh ill get on dont want one but ill get one!

all this not responsible or capably just because it will be alone for 4 hours!
and thats what this is all over 4 hours, ive said i will walk train it excercise!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol!
> 
> sorry but that is total bollards!!!!!! 8 hours a day x 5 / 6 days a week does NOT make less than people on the dole which is £70 odd a week!!
> 
> I know I wanted one!!


You cant claim benefits / the dole if you work at all. I know someone who has had her hours cut from 25 to 8 !, i am saying she would now earn more money, if she then quit that job for going on the dole wouldnt she ? than she would working one day a week, and maybe some overtime trying to make a honest upkeep with her family . (shes 20, lives at home, pays board ect ect)... you know what i mean ?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> tell me about it i lived a whole year without any animals at all when i did my degree as we werent allowed pets on site, when i got a rented house the year later i went crazy, rabbits, reptiles, small furries, fish. life was good again!! that first year almost killed me though!!!
> 
> if i was you id have a good long disussion with your parents again and then make a decision, maybe look up other breeds too. theres hundreds to choose from. but dont forget that its going to be a family pet too so dont let too many people on here bring you down.


When I first moved out I had to leave my two beloved cats behind. 8 months later I was in the position to have them with me and our bond was ruined!  I have since decided to leave them with my mother as she has developed a strong bond with them and I've just rescued Cotton.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

james1 said:


> which dog should you get and which dog you will get are two different things.
> 
> You will get the one your mum or dad lets you get - so everything and all the advice about the breeds posted on here is totally irrelevant to the outcome.


my mum and dad would like a springer..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> You cant claim benefits / the dole if you work at all. I know someone who has had her hours cut from 25 to 8 !, i am saying she would now earn more money, if she then quit that job for going on the dole wouldnt she ? than she would working one day a week, and maybe some overtime trying to make a honest upkeep with her family . (shes 20, lives at home, pays board ect ect)... you know what i mean ?


If I'm not mistaken you can either claim income support or job seekers if you work under 16 hours a week.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Bit random but isn't minimum wage up to £6 now? When I started I was on £5.52
> 
> I worked 24 hours part time and I took home near £500 a month!


I thought it was 5.74 or somthing random, i could be wrong..


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Oh I did that bit years ago. I'm 20 now and have been moved out for a year this month (the 7th actually...which was my OHs birthday lol).
> 
> I consider myself to be very mature but I think life experience makes us mature, not our age and besides we all know girls mature faster than boys   :001_tt2:


7 years differece i think it is. lol. my OH is almost 12 years older then me and im the more mature one tho. ridiculus!!!! i half moved out when i was 19 (college) and thats when i really started to grow up, when i left three years later it was torture moving back home so OH had to move down here so i could move out, lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> NO the 'help' is their for people who genuinely NEED it, NOt for people who 'cant be bothered' or make up illness.
> 
> THOSE people give us a bad name NOT the genuine people who the help is there for.


Well said! I had my first signing on session last Tuesday and the man couldn't believe how many people I'd rang/sent cvs off to/joined agency websites etc. Some people don't even bother with doing that!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I waited 22 years to have a dog of my own. 

There was not one day when I didn't think about the dogs we had at home when I lived with my family, that I had trained. So for a while I went to dog training classes and watched, met dogs, got a dog-fix that way. Through that they asked me to judge some classes at a fun show they organised!

If I was in the same situation now I would certainly volunteer as a helper/walker at the local council kennels or a shelter. I would get a lot of knowledge that way and learn a heck of a lot about different breeds than I could ever hope to find out by sitting at a computer Googling.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> You cant claim benefits / the dole if you work at all. I know someone who has had her hours cut from 25 to 8 !, i am saying she would now earn more money, if she then quit that job for going on the dole wouldnt she ? than she would working one day a week, and maybe some overtime trying to make a honest upkeep with her family . (shes 20, lives at home, pays board ect ect)... you know what i mean ?


Well if she lvies at home then her parents can say 'dont pay board this week your my child and you are not working'

That isnt really the same as renting a flat BUT you would actually get help with that if you work under 16 hours.



sequeena said:


> If I'm not mistaken you can either claim income support or job seekers if you work under 16 hours a week.


yep!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> me and my mum clashed a lot - thats why i moved out several months ao with my dog and 3 birds and im 19


Haha, looks like i am heading the same way. I am gonna copy you, i will move out, i just gotta find a decent job with my degree 1st to be able to afford to leave home and still have my "luxaries". Though that is easyer said than done at the moment, in the state of the current economy


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> And might I add - the individual dog, too. It could be a big problem if the pup you get simply will not co-operate with the routine you decide upon. I already mentioned square pegs in round holes that end up in rescue or costing their owner hundreds of pounds in behaviourist fees. A dog of any breed is not a carbon-copy blueprint of the "breed" it comes from - they will have traits in common, that's true: but they are still individuals and even the best trainers and authorities can't really pick out a certain type of puppy at 6 weeks, never mind gauge how it will be by the time it hits puberty at 8 months or so.
> 
> Most dogs in rescue are given up at 18 months-3 years when their hormones have kicked in, any mistakes made by the original owner have had time to set in for good, and the owner can no longer cope. And yes, osme of these have had behavioural training but are simply the wrong dog for the wrong person, full stop. Very very very sad.... but very very true.


Good post 

It does depend very much on the individual dog, you really cant apply one thing (such as being okay to be crated) to every dog of a breed. That would be like saying "all people born in London love living in the city!!" it's a load of rubbish.... yes, some may like it - but there are lots of people who would do anything to get out of there and the same goes for issues such as crating with dogs. It all depends on the dog. Some love their crates, they see it as a safe and positive place but some dogs will not use them, and you need to be prepared for that - you can't just assume that the dog will slope off to it's crate for lord knows how many hours of the day while you're out at college or whatever else.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I'll leave the debate for another day, it's much too late for me to be getting into that LOL
> 
> but for example;
> 
> ...


i know what you mean. it took me months before i signed on and i felt awful as id always said i didnt want to. however when the savings are running out and you have pets to keep needs must.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I thought it was 5.74 or somthing random, i could be wrong..


Ah! I think Morrisons set their own wage. I remember we went from £5.52 (trial pay) to £5.56 to £5.80 then up to £6



cassie01 said:


> 7 years differece i think it is. lol. my OH is almost 12 years older then me and im the more mature one tho. ridiculus!!!! i half moved out when i was 19 (college) and thats when i really started to grow up, when i left three years later it was torture moving back home so OH had to move down here so i could move out, lol


Men! As childish as they come sometimes lol!! My OH is 5 years older than me, he just turned 25 but he's not too bad....only when he has man flu and he can't win his games on the xbox is he a terror


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

emilylp said:


> my mum and dad would like a springer..


so the advice you have got from springer owners on here is irrelevant as i said. They are v e r y difficult. That is all i am saying


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Well said! I had my first signing on session last Tuesday and the man couldn't believe how many people I'd rang/sent cvs off to/joined agency websites etc. Some people don't even bother with doing that!


I know, the genuine people who DO do all of that will get somewhere!

Although if you sign on for 6 or 18 months now Im pretty sure there is some sort of program they pout you on?
Although I dont blame anyone not getting work Right now due to the way things are going its the biggest un-employment of all time I read?


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh I did that bit years ago. I'm 20 now and have been moved out for a year this month (the 7th actually...which was my OHs birthday lol).
> 
> I consider myself to be very mature but I think life experience makes us mature, not our age and besides we all know girls mature faster than boys   :001_tt2:


Thats true, and because i been to uni for three years. I still wanna live the party lifestyle but at home, so that also brings about clashes ? I mean i am either on this forum or going out, till 4am most nights, then i dont get up till well past dinner time.. While my dad is at work, he doesnt like that


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> i know what you mean. it took me months before i signed on and i felt awful as id always said i didnt want to. however when the savings are running out and you have pets to keep needs must.


I first signed on when I finished college. Having had no experience it was hard for me to find a job. I signed on in the end of october and had a job by february. This time round it's so much harder. The embarrassment is ten times worse because of the stigma attached to job seekers. But as you say needs must, I have a house to run, 3 animals to look after and bills to pay. The OH makes over £15k a year but it's barely enough to keep us afloat as he has a lot of debts.

Oh and when I first signed on I had the job seekers allowance...Now I have to claim job seekers contribution based


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

james1 said:


> so the advice you have got from springer owners on here is irrelevant as i said. They are v e r y difficult. That is all i am saying


its not , its getting us more prepared, now knowing a crate isnt realy suitable we can get a bigger play pen to go in the middle of the living room, everything can improve what we already know


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> When I first moved out I had to leave my two beloved cats behind. 8 months later I was in the position to have them with me and our bond was ruined!  I have since decided to leave them with my mother as she has developed a strong bond with them and I've just rescued Cotton.


thats horrible. luckily my dogs still loved me and the rottie in particular goes loopy when he sees me and no one else, makes me feel special, lol. when i moved in with OH i though i was going to have to get rid of a lot of mine, including my bunnie as we was having trouble finding anywhere and it was the most heartbraking thing i have ever experianced, i was lucky though in the end


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i dont see hwat the problem with you lot is , you say its not want want want buy you have to WANT a dog you cant just one day think oh ill get on dont want one but ill get one!
> 
> all this not responsible or capably just because it will be alone for 4 hours!
> and thats what this is all over 4 hours, ive said i will walk train it excercise!


it hasn't just been about being left at all. It is about a number of things, such as that the breeds you want being generally quite difficult for first time dog owners, and about your personal circumstances which will more than likely not fit in with owning a puppy. Not just about how long the dog will be left. My two rescues are left for longer than 4 hours sometimes and they don't have a problem. But my two are not puppies, and we didn't get a puppy because we knew we would not be able to meet its needs and neither will you, by what you have described. I don't see why you won't consider an older (not old!) rescue dog which is already housetrained and does not mind being left alone, that way you get all the joy of a dog without the time consuming training and other problems that puppies bring.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I know, the genuine people who DO do all of that will get somewhere!
> 
> Although if you sign on for 6 or 18 months now Im pretty sure there is some sort of program they pout you on?
> Although I dont blame anyone not getting work Right now due to the way things are going its the biggest un-employment of all time I read?


I asked about this. When I signed on last time if you were still signing on after a certain amount of time (3 months I think) you were put into a programme where you still got your benefits but you worked part time in a small business with reduced pay.

This time round you sit in a room with people barking at you that you have to find a job 



Captain.Charisma said:


> Thats true, and because i been to uni for three years. I still wanna live the party lifestyle but at home, so that also brings about clashes ? I mean i am either on this forum or going out, till 4am most nights, then i dont get up till well past dinner time.. While my dad is at work, he doesnt like that


Haha to be fair if you were my child I would kill you but I've been there. Do you help out around the house? It seems simple but it's a good way of getting into your parents good books :001_tt2:


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Ah! I think Morrisons set their own wage. I remember we went from £5.52 (trial pay) to £5.56 to £5.80 then up to £6
> 
> Men! As childish as they come sometimes lol!! My OH is 5 years older than me, he just turned 25 but he's not too bad....only when he has man flu and he can't win his games on the xbox is he a terror


ooo i hate that. mine has the odd wobbler over his show car too. i hate that bloody thing so im replaing it with two bunnies, lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> thats horrible. luckily my dogs still loved me and the rottie in particular goes loopy when he sees me and no one else, makes me feel special, lol. when i moved in with OH i though i was going to have to get rid of a lot of mine, including my bunnie as we was having trouble finding anywhere and it was the most heartbraking thing i have ever experianced, i was lucky though in the end


Dogs are much more forgiving I find. Cats are very finicky lol!!

Oh dear we've completely hijacked this thread, sorry!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

emilylp said:


> its not , its getting us more prepared, now knowing a crate isnt realy suitable we can get a bigger play pen to go in the middle of the living room, everything can improve what we already know


*Are you not listening *, its still a cage and the pup will still be on its own , actually at 6 months a BC or ESS would have absolutely no problem getting out of a pen , lol

god your making me angry :cursing:

if you are learning, as you claim , then take the advice given and look at lower energy breeds, not try to adapt 'whatever' to suit your situation


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> it hasn't just been about being left at all. It is about a number of things, such as that the breeds you want being generally quite difficult for first time dog owners, and about your personal circumstances which will more than likely not fit in with owning a puppy. Not just about how long the dog will be left. My two rescues are left for longer than 4 hours sometimes and they don't have a problem. But my two are not puppies, and we didn't get a puppy because we knew we would not be able to meet its needs and neither will you, by what you have described. I don't see why you won't consider an older (not old!) rescue dog which is already housetrained and does not mind being left alone, that way you get all the joy of a dog without the time consuming training and other problems that puppies bring.


the oldest i wouldd go upto is 18month the sites i have looked on dont have any springers, but even so they would still need alot if not more work , they wouldnt be used to anything in our home and they probably wouldnt be trained whereas a puppy can get used to routines and things


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Dogs are much more forgiving I find. Cats are very finicky lol!!
> 
> Oh dear we've completely hijacked this thread, sorry!


I thought is was our thread now about politics lol! 

very true though!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> NO the 'help' is their for people who genuinely NEED it, NOt for people who 'cant be bothered' or make up illness.
> 
> THOSE people give us a bad name NOT the genuine people who the help is there for.


Another freind is on benefits, hes just finished uni though like me, all he does it go out get jolly and doss around home. He tells me jobseekers is free money, he fills in a form once every two weeks, and gets £51 everyother week for it. I admit ive singned on the other week too, while i look a job, i might as well ha ?

Other people i am quite sure, who have been on it for ages, probauly cant be arsed to get a job, and claim of all sorts of different benefits, so think they dont need to work ? I think thats a joke tbh, and makes people think, why work ? when you can take the sate for a ride. Let the tax payers keep me.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> ooo i hate that. mine has the odd wobbler over his show car too. i hate that bloody thing so im replaing it with two bunnies, lol


I'm the car lover :blushing: Couldn't live without my car!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mese said:


> *Are you not listening *, its still a cage and the pup will still be on its own , actually at 6 months a BC or ESS would have absolutely no problem getting out of a pen , lol
> 
> god your making me angry :cursing:
> 
> if you are learning, as you claim , then take the advice given and look at lower energy breeds, not try to adapt 'whatever' to suit your situation


*take a DEEP breath...* and give up!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Mese said:


> *Are you not listening *, its still a cage and the pup will still be on its own , actually at 6 months a BC or ESS would have absolutely no problem getting out of a pen , lol
> 
> god your making me angry :cursing:
> 
> if you are learning, as you claim , then take the advice given and look at lower energy breeds, not try to adapt 'whatever' to suit your situation


okay what are some medium sized lower energy breeds that are nice looking?

and not over the top expensive , we love bulldogs but tehre way expensive


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Mese said:


> *Are you not listening *, its still a cage and the pup will still be on its own , actually at 6 months a BC or ESS would have absolutely no problem getting out of a pen , lol
> 
> god your making me angry :cursing:
> 
> if you are learning, as you claim , then take the advice given and look at lower energy breeds, not try to adapt 'whatever' to suit your situation


Agreed..Iv had enough now..night all.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

ahhh forget it im going to bed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

emilylp said:


> okay what are some medium sized lower energy breeds that are nice looking?
> 
> and not over the top expensive , we love bulldogs but tehre way expensive


A Bulldog would be a HUGE mistake for you too.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I thought is was our thread now about politics lol!
> 
> very true though!!


Our bad :blushing:



Captain.Charisma said:


> Another freind is on benefits, hes just finished uni though like me, all he does it go out get jolly and doss around home. He tells me jobseekers is free money, he fills in a form once every two weeks, and gets £51 everyother week for it. I admit ive singned on the other week too, while i look a job, i might as well ha ?
> 
> Other people i am quite sure, who have been on it for ages, probauly cant be arsed to get a job, and claim of all sorts of different benefits, so think they dont need to work ? I think thats a joke tbh, and makes people think, why work ? when you can take the sate for a ride. Let the tax payers keep me.


This has always intrigued me. I know time wasters who find it so easy to sign on - I CRAP MYSELF every single time I sign on. Really. I'm terrified they're going to refuse something. The average someone is meant to look for a job when signing on is about 3 times a week. I do ten if not more. I always go above board and then you get these gits wandering in with their excuses of "oooh it's too far to travel" and they get their money so easy!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I asked about this. When I signed on last time if you were still signing on after a certain amount of time (3 months I think) you were put into a programme where you still got your benefits but you worked part time in a small business with reduced pay.
> 
> *This time round you sit in a room with people barking at you that you have to find a job *
> 
> Haha to be fair if you were my child I would kill you but I've been there. Do you help out around the house? It seems simple but it's a good way of getting into your parents good books :001_tt2:


i had this one they just asked me what other types of jobs i would be suiable for and everything they suggested i couldnt do due to phobias anyways, was such a waste. Then the week i went to sign off they was about to book me into another one where they would talk about extra training etc, id just spent 14/15 years in education i didnt want any more!! there wasnt anything good either i dont think, it was GCSE and foundation courses in a lot of stuff i didnt want to do. so glad i got off even though im on no extra money, havnt got people breathing down my neck. They were surprised with the amount of people i had contacted too before id even joined. lol


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yes nicci okay , ,

you lot need to come down to earth , 

dogs can be left alone, they dont need to be smothered in cotton wool

they wont go insane if left alone for a couple of hours

not everyone is like you and is sat at home all day with there dogs , most normal people work 9-5 and still have time for an energetic dog.

only leaving a dog an hour? wtf there not babies they can be left alone.

good night


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Personally i think you really need to consider what you might be doing in the next few years, college, working full time, moving out etc and be realistic about what free time you will have. You could contact the college and ask what the current timetable is for the course your interested in doing and what amount of home study will be needed to get an idea now.
Would your parents be happy to take on the majority of the care of the dog as at some point in the dogs life as your likely to want to leave home and it can be tough to find rented accommodation that takes pets so the dog might have to stay with them.

I leave my dogs for 4/5hrs regulary but i chose to get adult dogs so they would cope better with our working hours and a breed that suited my lifestyle. They still needed toilet training but they got the jist of it within a few days and adults don't tend to need to go as often as pups which helps.

I think getting the right breed/energy mix is key to a happy owner & dog. A lot of dogs would enjoy doing some agility and long walks, but as a first puppy/dog i don't think you need to make things harder by opting for breeds that people think will be too much for your situation. I'm sure just looking after a puppy in those first few months will feel like a big shock to the system, even after reading up the reality can be quite stressful... often shown in the number of puppy training threads on here.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I asked about this. When I signed on last time if you were still signing on after a certain amount of time (3 months I think) you were put into a programme where you still got your benefits but you worked part time in a small business with reduced pay.
> 
> This time round you sit in a room with people barking at you that you have to find a job
> 
> Haha to be fair if you were my child I would kill you but I've been there. Do you help out around the house? It seems simple but it's a good way of getting into your parents good books :001_tt2:


Ive gotta admit i do nothing :S I really ought too

You see my parents just nagg at me, saying do this , do that, turn that music down ect ect.. and i soon seem to get fed up  So i always ends up thinking allow this.... so i end up just sitting in my room on my PC or going out


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*Another freind is on benefits, hes just finished uni though like me, all he does it go out get jolly and doss around home. He tells me jobseekers is free money, he fills in a form once every two weeks, and gets £51 everyother week for it. I admit ive singned on the other week too, while i look a job, i might as well ha ?

Other people i am quite sure, who have been on it for ages, probauly cant be arsed to get a job, and claim of all sorts of different benefits, so think they dont need to work ? I think thats a joke tbh, and makes people think, why work ? when you can take the sate for a ride. Let the tax payers keep me.*

it isn't 'free' money its there to help you out to pay for things like paper for Cv's, bus fair to job interviews etc

The people who you refer to do not have the education or are of very low intelligence or social intelligence and think that 'wow this £50 per week of 'free money!' Im sorted!'

WHO on earth can seriously 'LIVE' on £50 per week? My elec bill per month is double that!

Its a debate that can go on forever until you really look into it.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> i had this one they just asked me what other types of jobs i would be suiable for and everything they suggested i couldnt do due to phobias anyways, was such a waste. Then the week i went to sign off they was about to book me into another one where they would talk about extra training etc, id just spent 14/15 years in education i didnt want any more!! there wasnt anything good either i dont think, it was GCSE and foundation courses in a lot of stuff i didnt want to do. so glad i got off even though im on no extra money, havnt got people breathing down my neck. They were surprised with the amount of people i had contacted too before id even joined. lol


I'm going to look forward to that then :001_tt2:

My sister is similar to you phobia wise. She suffers from agoraphobia and has suffered with it for the past 7/8 years. I've recently found out we sign on the same day with the same person (she's in the morning and I'm in the afternoon) so I'll ask if we can sign on together to make things easier for her.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I'm the car lover :blushing: Couldn't live without my car!


i quite like cars (even though i cant drive yet as i am completly useless) but his takes the mick, it gets cleaned before and after he takes it out, it can go out in the rain, its been modified soo much and hes spent thousands on it but he never uses it, its got a noisy bloody engine and sound system all for a gand total of two shows a year. i wouldnt mind so muh if he used it but it just sits in the garage eating money!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

emilylp said:


> yes nicci okay , ,
> 
> you lot need to come down to earth ,
> 
> ...


I'm absolutely telling you a Bulldog wouldn't suit..they are not as low maintainance as some would have you believe, that is unless you have a year spare to housetrain one, tend to their wrinkles and folds and wipe their backsides everytime they have a poo...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

emilylp said:


> the oldest i wouldd go upto is 18month the sites i have looked on dont have any springers, but even so they would still need alot if not more work , they wouldnt be used to anything in our home and they probably wouldnt be trained whereas a puppy can get used to routines and things


have you looked at Springer Rescue? They might have a few springers 

I live and work with rescue dogs and have only ever owned rescue dogs all my life and I am telling you now, you will find it difficult to find a dog which needs more training than a puppy LOL and it depends on the dog - you will find a dog that you like and is well trained enough to make your first dog an easy dog to own, I don't see why you must make it so difficult for yourself by going for not only a difficult breed, but a puppy!! A puppy would not be used to anything in your home either..... in fact, a puppy wouldn't be used to anything at all because it's a bloomin baby! Older dogs can fit into routines very quickly, much quicker than puppies I think, because they may have previously been in a situation where they were used to a routine. Not all rescue dogs are strays found in the street - many are brought into rescues because people's circumstances change, or their owners die or get divorced so the dog cannot live with them any more. These dogs can be very well behaved and well trained dogs and would fit your lifestyle so much better than any puppy. It's just a matter of keeping your eye out for the right dog.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Flat coated retrievers - medium energy (drop dead gorgeous dogs too) 
Golden retrievers - medium energy 
sussex spaniel - medium energy 

these three I found with no effort by typing medium energy dogs into google


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Ive gotta admit i do nothing :S I really ought too
> 
> You see my parents just nagg at me, saying do this , do that, turn that music down ect ect.. and i soon seem to get fed up  So i always ends up thinking allow this.... so i end up just sitting in my room on my PC or going out


And you wonder why they're peeved off with you 

Have some sense, you've been to uni havne't you?! :001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> i quite like cars (even though i cant drive yet as i am completly useless) but his takes the mick, it gets cleaned before and after he takes it out, it can go out in the rain, its been modified soo much and hes spent thousands on it but he never uses it, its got a noisy bloody engine and sound system all for a gand total of two shows a year. i wouldnt mind so muh if he used it but it just sits in the garage eating money!!


I'm not that bad! I only have a ford fiesta style...though I did spend some extra cash for alloys :blushing:


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

needs to be a medium size too


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

> yes nicci okay , ,
> you lot need to come down to earth ,
> dogs can be left alone, they dont need to be smothered in cotton wool
> they wont go insane if left alone for a couple of hours
> ...


Hey Emily, that was a bit leftfield.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

emilylp said:


> needs to be a medium size too


and what has that got to do with any of it LOL

theres plenty of medium sized dogs in rescue


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I'm going to look forward to that then :001_tt2:
> 
> My sister is similar to you phobia wise. She suffers from agoraphobia and has suffered with it for the past 7/8 years. I've recently found out we sign on the same day with the same person (she's in the morning and I'm in the afternoon) so I'll ask if we can sign on together to make things easier for her.


I have fears of being touhed by strangers and getting trapped crowds, its awful, i can feel everyone breathing and almost see the germs in the air (although im not a germ a phobe) then i go all hot and faint and sick. I can just about put up with it because i have too but i refuse to work in an atmosphere where people are going to be too close to me. its bad enough just queing at the shops. I also cant talk on the phone, i freak out a bit, get all my words wrong and talk way too fast, lol. the job centre must of thought i was a proper loon


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

As for the the jobseekers, i am on it now too :S.. went on it not long ago.

I thought i might as well, while i am looking for a job i might as well have some income to help fund me at home. Ive also am looking for a part time job as a fillcap between finishing my degree in June, untill i find the right job (wiv a salary ect, wiv my degree). 

Say i find a part time job, thats say two night a week at a bar yeh ? i would earn say £60 ? 10 hours at 6quid. I would then in affect not be able to get any support for jobseekers, as what you earn get taken off your allowance. 

So in effect i would then get nearly the same money for doing nothing as doing 10 hours work ? thats what i dont agree with, it seems daft, if you know what i mean ?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

actually Emily my opinion of you is changing , yes you exasperate me cos you arent listening , but then I was young once and forget how I wouldnt listen then either , lol (though now I wish I had , sometimes the adults are right you know , lol)

But you are keeping your cool and trying to get your points across without being rude , even though some people on this thread have been goading you , so kudos for that


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> I have fears of being touhed by strangers and getting trapped crowds, its awful, i can feel everyone breathing and almost see the germs in the air (although im not a germ a phobe) then i go all hot and faint and sick. I can just about put up with it because i have too but i refuse to work in an atmosphere where people are going to be too close to me. its bad enough just queing at the shops. I also cant talk on the phone, i freak out a bit, get all my words wrong and talk way too fast, lol. the job centre must of thought i was a proper loon


Oh no that must be horrible to live with  I know my sister has a tough enough time going out...



Captain.Charisma said:


> As for the the jobseekers, i am on it now too :S.. went on it not long ago.
> 
> I thought i might as well, while i am looking for a job i might as well have some income to help fund me at home. Ive also am looking for a part time job as a fillcap between finishing my degree in June, untill i find the right job (wiv a salary ect, wiv my degree).
> 
> ...


Supermarket work never hurt anyone! Double time on Sundays, profit share, and 5 hours a night for four days during the week is a piece of ****!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> *Another freind is on benefits, hes just finished uni though like me, all he does it go out get jolly and doss around home. He tells me jobseekers is free money, he fills in a form once every two weeks, and gets £51 everyother week for it. I admit ive singned on the other week too, while i look a job, i might as well ha ?
> 
> Other people i am quite sure, who have been on it for ages, probauly cant be arsed to get a job, and claim of all sorts of different benefits, so think they dont need to work ? I think thats a joke tbh, and makes people think, why work ? when you can take the sate for a ride. Let the tax payers keep me.*
> 
> ...


My mate who told me its free money got 1st in Maths, so he isnt stupid. All you need to is say youve been looking for work/ blag it, they dont even have time to check up . So its kinda free money ha ? he spents in the pub, untill he decides if he wants to be a charted accountacy course, or get a office job with his current degree. Hes just living it up at the moment, whats stopping him ?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> My mate who told me its free money got 1st in Maths, so he isnt stupid. All you need to is say youve been looking for work/ blag it, they dont even have time to check up . So its kinda free money ha ? he spents in the pub, untill he decides if he wants to be a charted accountacy course, or get a office job with his current degree. Hes just living it up at the moment, whats stopping him ?


That disgusts me actually. Really it does. Why shouldn't he? Because he doesn't deserve that money for one!

It's really sad and no wonder there is such a stigma if it's now seen as a free for all


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> My mate who told me its free money got 1st in Maths, so he isnt stupid. All you need to is say youve been looking for work/ blag it, they dont even have time to check up . So its kinda free money ha ? he spents in the pub, untill he decides if he wants to be a charted accountacy course, or get a office job with his current degree. Hes just living it up at the moment, whats stopping him ?


Nothing is stopping him.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh no that must be horrible to live with  I know my sister has a tough enough time going out...
> 
> Supermarket work never hurt anyone! Double time on Sundays, profit share, and 5 hours a night for four days during the week is a piece of ****!


You see my point though ? you can work part time and not be much better off than you was on the dole aka jobseekers ? which is wrong. You can get 50 pound for 0 hours, or if you do 10 hours you still only getting 60.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey emily

both me and my bf were looking to get a dog the begining of the year we even had a dog picked out. But we turned it down due to it not being the right time. We are going to wait another 3 to 4 yrs before we get a pooch. In the meantime were both researching and looking at dogs.

My brother is around the same age as u and he would love to have a dog. But my mom doesnt trust him to be responsible for it and nows that it would fall on her. We just spent the weekend with five dogs and we were both in heaven :blushing:

I keep trying to explain to my brother that maybe he should start with somthing smaller like a fish,frog or hamster as we had those as kids along with other small animals. But he wants a dog  im still working on it

and im thinking on getting him a dog breed and care book for his birthday as well as a fish tank with fish in it so he has something to be responsible of ?

He wants to get a chocolate lab and name it chocolate


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i must admit there were a few weeks where i didnt do much to look for jobs, kinda had the why bother attitude, applying to hundreds of jobs, writing letters and not getting anything bak at all. in the almost a year i was on the dole i only had one interview. i made up what i wrote those weeks and nobody checks, i dont think they always read them either as there was always a cue so they were rushing!! but they didnt employ extra staff to compensate which really annoyed me!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> You see my point though ? you can work part time and not be much better off than you was on the dole aka jobseekers ? which is wrong. You can get 50 pound for 0 hours, or if you do 10 hours you still only getting 60.





cassie01 said:


> i must admit there were a few weeks where i didnt do much to look for jobs, kinda had the why bother attitude, applying to hundreds of jobs, writing letters and not getting anything bak at all. in the almost a year i was on the dole i only had one interview. i made up what i wrote those weeks and nobody checks, i dont think they always read them either as there was always a cue so they were rushing!! but they didnt employ extra staff to compensate which really annoyed me!!!


you should have applied to work there!!!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> That disgusts me actually. Really it does. Why shouldn't he? Because he doesn't deserve that money for one!
> 
> It's really sad and no wonder there is such a stigma if it's now seen as a free for all


Yehh, i kinda hate him for it. But then i think f*ck it, he might as well, everyone else is screwing the system now-a-days and, migrants from poland are even takeing money from the tax payers.

I think the whole system is just wrong. If people are physicaly unable to work, thats fine, they should then have support. But theres people stinging of benefits because they can live off them quite comfortably... theres child support, council housings, dole,ppl fakeing disabilys ect ect


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> i must admit there were a few weeks where i didnt do much to look for jobs, kinda had the why bother attitude, applying to hundreds of jobs, writing letters and not getting anything bak at all. in the almost a year i was on the dole i only had one interview. i made up what i wrote those weeks and nobody checks, i dont think they always read them either as there was always a cue so they were rushing!! but they didnt employ extra staff to compensate which really annoyed me!!!


It's understandable but when people blatantly don't care and don't bother that's when it gets to me.

Right I think my bedtime has finally arrived! Night everyone!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG iv just noticed this is the only thread still active, theres hardly anyone online and its no surprise really, its almost 3!!! think i need to go to bed, i wont be able to get up tomorrow in time for my programme lol. night all


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> you should have applied to work there!!!!


i asked they said they couldt take on any more, they had no money!!! Buggers!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Yehh, i kinda hate him for it. But then i think f*ck it, he might as well, everyone else is screwing the system now-a-days and, migrants from poland are even takeing money from the tax payers.
> 
> I think the whole system is just wrong. If people are physicaly unable to work, thats fine, they should then have support. But theres people stinging of benefits because they can live off them quite comfortably... theres child support, council housings, dole,ppl fakeing disabilys ect ect


I salute those who work in the benefits industry my god imagine how frustrating it must be! They must know people are faking but what can they do without the manpower?


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> i must admit there were a few weeks where i didnt do much to look for jobs, kinda had the why bother attitude, applying to hundreds of jobs, writing letters and not getting anything bak at all. in the almost a year i was on the dole i only had one interview. i made up what i wrote those weeks and nobody checks, i dont think they always read them either as there was always a cue so they were rushing!! but they didnt employ extra staff to compensate which really annoyed me!!!


Exactly, people make up a load of rubbish , and think why bother actually looking ? theres sooo many ppl on the system now, they never have time to check anways.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I salute those who work in the benefits industry my god imagine how frustrating it must be! They must know people are faking but what can they do without the manpower?


Exactly , its all a joke!

Some people are also working/earning money cash in hand, and see jobseekers as a top up which will pay for a couple of nights out. :S


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

totally off topic now:blushing: Capt. I bet his views will change in a few years when he's paying out a good chunk on tax, its not free money we all have to pay the bill eventually.

Its sad that people scam the system as were lucky to have something to fall back on, some countries don't.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My brain has died I must sleep!

night all, was fun!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

yaaaaawn...... bed for me too. I blame the cat.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> totally off topic now:blushing: Capt. I bet his views will change in a few years when he's paying out a good chunk on tax, its not free money we all have to pay the bill eventually.
> 
> Its sad that people scam the system as were lucky to have something to fall back on, some countries don't.


I am not milking the system, i am just pointing out how the system is a joke, thats all. I think it needs to be changed, to STOP ppl thinking its free money, like some people do. So when i get my FULL time job, where i hope to earn a nice wod, all my money via taxes doesnt go to all wasters out there who get "freemoney".


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I am not milking the system, i am just pointing out how the system is a joke, thats all. I think it needs to be changed, to STOP ppl thinking its free money, like some people do. So when i get my FULL time job, where i hope to earn a nice wod, all my money via taxes doesnt go to all wasters out there who get "freemoney".


I wasn't suggesting you were, your entitled to claim the money if you can't find a job afterall. I was meaning the proper freeloaders who know how to work the system.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> i dont see hwat the problem with you lot is , you say its not want want want buy you have to WANT a dog you cant just one day think oh ill get on dont want one but ill get one!
> 
> all this not responsible or capably just because it will be alone for 4 hours!
> and thats what this is all over 4 hours, ive said i will walk train it excercise!


Yes we did WANT a dog, but the difference is we picked one that suited out situation. If i had the breed i WANTED i would have had a German shepherd. However they weren't suitable for our life style so i got a terrier and good thing too! You keep saying you need to WANT a dog but you just WANT a springer and aren't listening.
Anyway. Enough said. This thread is boring me.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mese said:


> actually Emily my opinion of you is changing , yes you exasperate me cos you arent listening , but then I was young once and forget how I wouldnt listen then either , lol (though now I wish I had , sometimes the adults are right you know , lol)
> 
> But you are keeping your cool and trying to get your points across without being rude , even though some people on this thread have been goading you , so kudos for that


have to agree with your second paragraph......it seems its the same members again too.....Emily has come here for advice and certain members are doing nothing but bullying....and having a go at her......why dont you give her constructive advice.....or is it just a case of lets all jump on a 15yr old!!!!!.....some of you should be disgusted....
As for the thread going off topic regarding benefits......anyone who COULD work but CHOOSES not to work to me are low lifes....i work my arse off as a single parent.....i have never claimed any benefits...i have two houses...car etc.....and all because i have worked....i think its a disgrace i should work to fund some lazy sh*t who cant be bothered getting a job!!!!this is aimed at anyone who COULD but CHOOSES not to work!!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I feel that you are getting a dog at the wrong time of your life. Your parents will end up with this dog.
> Once at college you will have friends, boyfriends, go to parties, spend weekends and weeks away from home, have a huge social life and spend time in the library studying, going for coffees and meeting friends over drinks and going clubbing, and all that means is your pooch will spend time with your parents most of the time while you pop in briefly to collect some stuff.
> I feel it is unfair on the dog, unless your parents are keen to have a dog and willing to put the work in walking it and spending time with it, otherwise it will end up in it's run or in the back garden on its own for long periods of time.
> I know lots of people have dogs and work fulltime and although there are a lot of working people who do their best for their dogs and their dogs have a happy life, there are also other dogs who spend far too long in runs and back gardens on their own barking and looking for some attention.


Good post.

My daughter is 17 and she wanted a puppy and promised to do everything for it as she is on holiday from college at the moment but now the novelty has worn off it's me that's running round after the puppy all day and she is on msn in her room. She has the puppy in her room at night because we have our other dog in our room and I didn't want them both in there. Now she is going to a party on Saturday at her friends house and wants to stay over on Friday too so the puppy is having to sleep in our bedroom for a couple of nights. She won't walk the puppy either - always comes up with an excuse.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Good post.
> 
> My daughter is 17 and she wanted a puppy and promised to do everything for it as she is on holiday from college at the moment but now the novelty has worn off it's me that's running round after the puppy all day and she is on msn in her room. She has the puppy in her room at night because we have our other dog in our room and I didn't want them both in there. Now she is going to a party on Saturday at her friends house and wants to stay over on Friday too so the puppy is having to sleep in our bedroom for a couple of nights. She won't walk the puppy either - always comes up with an excuse.


I'm 18 and I don't go out, and I have 5 pets of my own to look after. Some teenagers don't always want to go out, so I think it's unfair to generalise all teenagers and think that the OP will go out and leave the puppy. She may go out a few nights a week, but this is hardly going to affect the dog if the parents and other family members want the dog and care for it whilst she is out.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I didn't say that did I? I don't know Emily so I haven't a clue what she would do but I was just stating what my daughter does. It's good that you look after your animals.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I didn't say that did I? I don't know Emily so I haven't a clue what she would do but I was just stating what my daughter does. It's good that you look after your animals.


sorry, didn't mean to sound like I was attacking you, or putting words into your mouth, but several people on this thread have commented about her age and her upcoming lifestyle.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I know that some teenagers are responsible and do look after their pets, unfortunately I got one that doesn't. We wanted to go out for the day on Sunday to take our youngest daughter to the zoo but we can't go now because my eldest daughter won't be here to look after the puppy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> have to agree with your second paragraph......it seems its the same members again too.....Emily has come here for advice and certain members are doing nothing but bullying....and having a go at her......why dont you give her constructive advice.....or is it just a case of lets all jump on a 15yr old!!!!!.....some of you should be disgusted....


Oh really ?

Well I'm pretty discusted that a 15 year old is allowed to talk to members the way she has and get away with it, then play the 'poor little me' trump card!!!!

I don't really take too kindly to certain things being said but of course it's all overlooked because she says she's 15 (which I am seriously starting to doubt) I'd hazard a guess and I'm probably right that the posts being made here are from an adult who is more than likely doing what I would call 'forum sniping' knowing full well that a few of us are going to be sat here with steam blowing out of our ears 

You foster dogs right ?

Well lets hope if this person does get a dog that your not the one sat there picking up the pieces after they decide a puppy/dog wasn't right for them afterall after it's been turned into a raving lunatic because the poor animal has been locked in a crate for 4 plus hours a day only to be taken out for the owners own entertainment purposes sorry but that smacks of someone who didn't give a s*** because they wanted and needed a dog without giving the poor thing a seconds thought in todays easy come easy go society 

I have no constructive advice to offer because I DONT think it would be fair to subject ANY dog to that kind of lifestyle and to agree with a 15 year old because she wants and needs a dog without putting the dogs needs first would be complete lunacy.

Nicci, signing off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> why dont you give her constructive advice.....or is it just a case of lets all jump on a 15yr old!!!!!....


I believe some constructive advice has been given,also from those who own the breeds she is considering.

I myself found it worrying that she was prepared to leave a puppy unattended in a garden along with confining a high energy breed to a crate.

I don't think it's a case of jumping on a 15 year old,however she is not seeing the negatives of dog ownership only the positives,all breeds have minus points as well as the positives,Emily needs to be aware of what certain breeds require,which I feel she isn't.It seems to be about what she wants rather than looking at the dogs requirements and whether the dog will fit in with her lifestyle.

SBT's & ESS are two very different breeds,SBT's are people dogs and don't like been left,they can be stubborn and I would imagine it would be difficult for a15/16 year old to handle when fully mature if the dog got into a sticky situation with other dogs.
Advice has already been given regarding ESS,again they are a working dog that like to be constantly busy,I just don't feel that Emily can give these two breeds what they need at this moment in time.

As a breeder myself I wouldn't sell Emily a puppy as I don't think her circumstances are correct at the present time.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

op's posts remind me of sinex. only little but sticks right up your nose.

charisma, if you are hoping for a great job with your degree i'd have a serious look at my spelling if were you.
and also get off my arse more.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Emily i'm at home all day and my dogs aren't mollycoddled. Also you said your mum wanted a Westie, so why not look into that.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Oh really ?
> 
> Well I'm pretty discusted that a 15 year old is allowed to talk to members the way she has and get away with it, then play the 'poor little me' trump card!!!!
> 
> ...


i totally agree with you Nicci!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i totally agree with you Nicci!!


Noush Nicci's so fed up she's going. How sad would that be


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Oh really ?
> 
> Well I'm pretty discusted that a 15 year old is allowed to talk to members the way she has and get away with it, then play the 'poor little me' trump card!!!!
> 
> ...


Agreed with a capital A. She is a first time dog owner too.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Noush Nicci's so fed up she's going. How sad would that be


it would be terrible Christine!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Once again i've only managed to read up to a certain page before i had enough.

emily i commend you for doing research but you do worry me in your posts.


I am a full time worker, who does shift work too. When we had our first dog i was a school girl like yourself. Our first pupwas not crate trained but left in the kitchen with the kitchen door closed. Sure, toilet training took time but after 6-8 months no problem. We never had a problem with him leaving him at home, we made sure he was properly stimulated, and walked before leaving him. When we had our second dog we put him in a puppy pen and did the same. I was working full time then as were my parents. But someone always came home for an hour or so to let him out feed him etc. We never put him in the puppy pen when we were at home and we do the same for Mika although we stopped that at 5 months because he didnt need it anymore.
You talk of your brother being in the attick while puppy is in his crate. Are you insane? i mean i know you were joking when you were saying that, but please tell me the point of the puppy beng in the crate while someone is at home? Why? What's the point exactly? if someone is at home ie your brother that pup should be out of his crate, playing around, with or withot your brother. If you're worried about him/her wrecking stuff thats what play and stimulation is for. Your brother can come down and play with him, train hm etc. Also as a pup it should be let out frequently like every 15-20 mins. That's the only way you're going to toilet train a pup more effieciently.

I had another point but i can't for the life of me think what it is. LOL

But i would consider other breedds than the ones you've said. Listen to Patterdale as i would agree with nearly everything she's said.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Great post Nicci, and 100% agree.

Emily, let me tell you a little about when i got my first dog. I was 19 when i rescued Oscar, and was in my final year of college. I had to leave at 7.30am, so had to get up at 5.30 to walk him, feed him, and spend time with him. this was AFTER going to bed at 12midnight, and getting up at 5am to let him out. Id then be at college all day, getting home at 6.30 ish (btw, my mother was home all day, so he wasnt left. If he was it was max of 4 hours, which i think is acceptable for calm or older dogs). Id then have to walk him again, do my household chores and my coursework. I then had to work weekends in order to support him. He was MY dog, therefore i had to pay for him.

I was exhausted and i think i was very lucky to get the good grades i did, as my brain was all over the place form lack of sleep.

When it came time to leave college, all my friends went off to uni, but i couldnt as i had this dog to think about. He was mine, my mother didnt want full responsibilty for him, and i couldnt exactly take him into halls of residence with me. So i gave up furthering my education and the chance of a decent career with good money, and went into pretty mundane jobs. I do in some respects, regret taking him on, as my life would have been completely different, and i lost many good friends because of having this dog. But he has also been my best friend for well over a decade now, and i loove him to bits, despite the thousands he has cost me.

Every aspect of my life revolves around him. Any job ive have has had to be local to me, so that i was able to have ample time to walk him before work, and afterwards. Again, my mother looked after him during the day (and my second dog) as i would never entertain the idea of leaving them all day. I couldnt even begin to imagine how boring and unstimulating that would be.

I still live at home, even at my age, because i cant afford to move out, as most of my money goes on my dogs. Its also almost impossible to find a flat that will rent to pet owners (plus where i live people charge stupid money for rent). 

I was offered my dream job overseas, but couldnt take it because my dogs wouldnt have been able to go with me. I split up with a man who said i had to choose between him or my dogs (dogs win hands down everytime).

For me, my life revolves around my dogs. I fit in with them and their needs, i dont make them fit in with mine. I made the choice to bring them into my home, they didnt have a say, so i have to do what is right for them.

Many times i do feel ive missed out. I wasnt able to go to uni, i lost my friends, i never socialised, i never went out drinking or clubbing. I skipped the fun late teens, early twenties stage, and went straight into being a boring, mundane adult.
When my best friend went off travelling for a year, working with primates in Borneo i was gutted, as i couldnt go.

A dog WILL change your life, and you have to ask yourself how much you want to sacrifice in order to have one. Because when you get one when you are so young, you will miss out on so much good stuff. Either that, or your dog will suffer for your selfish needs.

You CAN'T have your cake and eat it.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

52 pages :O

i love the way it went onto benefits lol


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Great post Nicci, and 100% agree.
> 
> Emily, let me tell you a little about when i got my first dog. I was 19 when i rescued Oscar, and was in my final year of college. I had to leave at 7.30am, so had to get up at 5.30 to walk him, feed him, and spend time with him. this was AFTER going to bed at 12midnight, and getting up at 5am to let him out. Id then be at college all day, getting home at 6.30 ish (btw, my mother was home all day, so he wasnt left. If he was it was max of 4 hours, which i think is acceptable for calm or older dogs). Id then have to walk him again, do my household chores and my coursework. I then had to work weekends in order to support him. He was MY dog, therefore i had to pay for him.
> 
> ...


when i socialise, the dog can come with, when im out my parents will look after her

if im ill and cant walk him , my parents will , if i sleep at a friends house my parents are in....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> 52 pages :O
> 
> i love the way it went onto benefits lol


That's what worry's me you are enjoying this. Walk's away


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

enjoying it?

ive been in bed all night , i wasnt even there people was just posting about benefits


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emilylp said:


> when i socialise, the dog can come with, when im out my parents will look after her
> 
> if im ill and cant walk him , my parents will , if i sleep at a friends house my parents are in....


So what happens when you move out?

What happens if your parents say "well its YOUR dog, you look after it" and refuse to help you out when you want to go out with your friends?

Unless you are sitting around in parks, underage drinking, most places where people socialise wont allow dogs.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

when i move out the dog comes with

and my parents have agreed to help out , its not just me who wants it.

and no actually , we go for walks round town and to the country park, we also go to the sea side


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

emilylp said:


> when i move out the dog comes with
> 
> and my parents have agreed to help out , its not just me who wants it.
> 
> and no actually , we go for walks round town and to the country park, we also go to the sea side


did you read my post?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

ive only just come online sorry , which page is it on i will read i t


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emilylp said:


> when i move out the dog comes with
> 
> and my parents have agreed to help out , its not just me who wants it.
> 
> and no actually , we go for walks round town and to the country park, we also go to the sea side


What if you go to uni miles and miles away? Get a job working 8 hours plus?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> What if you go to uni miles and miles away? Get a job working 8 hours plus?


im not going to uni.

most people have awroking job full time not everyone can sit on there arse all day i wont be working for 8 hours plus i will be working part time , hopefull sin some animal shelter on rescue.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

emilylp said:


> ive only just come online sorry , which page is it on i will read i t


51 - the very last post.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

i dont see uni looming anytime soon.

need good grades for that and tons of dedication and motivation, and excellent spelling and grammar.

also need to be able to put a point across lucidly and coherently without wanting to kill yourself if your tutor pulls you up on something.

sorry if i sound harsh but i feel like it's a kindergarden with these threads to be honest.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emilylp said:


> im not going to uni.
> 
> most people have awroking job full time not everyone can sit on there arse all day i wont be working for 8 hours plus i will be working part time , hopefull sin some animal shelter on rescue.


Nice thought, but working with animals is a career thats nigh on impossible to get into. Took me 10 years to get a job as a vet nurse. Plus they pay extremely badly. Many people have to work a second job to make ends meet.

You must live in a cheap area, i dont know anyone that can support themselves working just part time.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Once again i've only managed to read up to a certain page before i had enough.
> 
> emily i commend you for doing research but you do worry me in your posts.
> 
> ...


thanks for that

and was thinking of having him. her in the kitchen with a bed food and lots of toys (maybe a dog flap)


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Nice thought, but working with animals is a career thats nigh on impossible to get into. Took me 10 years to get a job as a vet nurse. Plus they pay extremely badly. Many people have to work a second job to make ends meet.
> 
> You must live in a cheap area, i dont know anyone that can support themselves working just part time.


Ill work what i wor , ill get a job like other people do thats in like 4 years time, eveyrone has to move on with there life, it cant revolve around the dog, aslong as the dogs loved when you get in , plus

if i am working full time my parents are in, im not planning on moving out till about 22 which is 6 years time.

if i get an 8 hour job 9-5, then my parents are in anyway.

Oh and a vet nurse, 10 years :O thats what i first wanted to do, and :O i didnt think pay would suck ;/


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Ill work what i wor , ill get a job like other people do thats in like 4 years time, eveyrone has to move on with there life, it cant revolve around the dog, aslong as the dogs loved when you get in , plus
> 
> if i am working full time my parents are in, im not planning on moving out till about 22 which is 6 years time.
> 
> ...


most animal jobs are badly paid. I want to be a dog behaviourist, which is one of the higher paid animal jobs, as is veterinary surgeons. Vets do very well on their wages, especially when they own cars like Aston Martins.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I gave one of my puppies to my landlord, who live next door.
They previously had a retreiver. She was the most lovely, calm, friendly dog I met in a long time.
The puppy was for the son's 15th birthday. He went on and on and on at his parents to let him have Bullseye and it was the biggest mistake I ever made. Yes he is happy and well cared for, but if it was up to the kid, nothing would get done!

He wanted that dog so much, he made promises after promises to his parents that he would do everything for that dog, he would get up early and walk him, clean up his poo.

Guess what, he got bored! He has to be nagged to clean up the garden. He wants to socialise with his friends. The dog comes here so I can walk him. The next morning he does not want to get up. So the dog pees on the floor because he cannot get outside.

The only reason the dog is never left more than a couple of hours, is because I live here. I told them right from the start I was here to take the dog when they were out, as the dad is a teacher and the mum a nurse who works shifts.
The boy has got bored of walkingthe dog on his own, but will happily walk with me for a few hours. He was great witht he dog at first, he came to puppy classes, took th dog everywher. But now, the dogs are 7 months old, when his parents try to get him to take responsibility, but being a teenager, he is stubborn.

What will happen to that dog if he moves out? The parents will take care of it. He has to pay everything, because it si his dog. All his pocket money goes to pay for insurance, and food. All his birthday money went to get him neutered.

If I could go back, I would not give that dog to a family where the sole carer was to be a young teenager. At the time I did not know this, I saw how involved the whole family were with their retreiver and I assumed they would be the same with the puppy.


At the end of the day, you are determined to get one of these high energy breeds you want and need, but you are not thinking about what the dog wants and needs. Even for a 6 month old high energy dog, 4-6 hours left alone in a garden or crate, is too long. 
There is also the threat that once someone figures out this dog is left in your garden for certain hours a week, it could easily be stolen!

Do bit more research and go for a slightly less energetic dog!

I would love to have another border collie, but the work I have to put in keeping my two cross breeds occupied and using their minds is hard work enough, I dread to think how I would cope with a BC. My dogs are both part border collie, and leaving them for just 2 hours they get bored. When I get home I take them for a good run, and they are still crazy hyper!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Oh and a vet nurse, 10 years :O thats what i first wanted to do, and :O i didnt think pay would suck ;/


Starting wage is about £8000-£9000 a year. Not a job to get into if you want nice things, but one you do if you have a passion. You have little time to yourself as well. LOADS of overtime and being on call. Plus tons of coursework for your portfolio and havint to attend college once a week. Its VERY hard work, and there is a high percentage of drop outs, as many people cant cope with the amount of work and pressure.

Btw, love is a concept unknown to dogs. It means nothing to them, and wont enrich their lives or make them happy.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I gave one of my puppies to my landlord, who live next door.
> They previously had a retreiver. She was the most lovely, calm, friendly dog I met in a long time.
> The puppy was for the son's 15th birthday. He went on and on and on at his parents to let him have Bullseye and it was the biggest mistake I ever made. Yes he is happy and well cared for, but if it was up to the kid, nothing would get done!
> 
> ...


the lesser energy dogs are either too small or to massive or way over the top on price.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

is there a yawn emote?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Emily your mum wanted a Westie why not look further into that.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Starting wage is about £8000-£9000 a year. Not a job to get into if you want nice things, but one you do if you have a passion. You have little time to yourself as well. LOADS of overtime and being on call. Plus tons of coursework for your portfolio and havint to attend college once a week. Its VERY hard work, and there is a high percentage of drop outs, as many people cant cope with the amount of work and pressure.
> 
> Btw, love is a concept unknown to dogs. It means nothing to them, and wont enrich their lives or make them happy.


are u still avet nurse now then im guessing?

8000-9000 ;/ at what age doe you get that pay? thats seems low


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Emily your mum wanted a Westie why not look further into that.


because my dad thinks there way to small and i think there too small too

but they are awful cute (L)


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> the lesser energy dogs are either too small or to massive or way over the top on price.


are you going to think seriously about the show cocker?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> are you going to think seriously about the show cocker?


of course! im on the internet looking at show cockers now 

would even a normal working cocker bit alot calmer?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

emilylp said:


> of course! im on the internet looking at show cockers now


sorry,  that's good.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

emilylp said:


> because my dad thinks there way to small and i think there too small too
> 
> but they are awful cute (L)


Why are they way to small?, your mum doesn't think so.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

emilylp said:


> the lesser energy dogs are either too small or to massive or way over the top on price.


So Save up then!!! 
I would love to get my GSD, I would have one now if I could. I love GSD's I really really want one. But- I want the best for my dogs. my house is not big enough for a large dog. So I am waiting until we own our own home. Which could be 4 years. I have wanted a gsd since I was 6. I have fostered a few, but I want a puppy. I nearly rushed into getting one last year, fortunately for the people on here, I did not. It would have been a big mistake.
When I do buy a GSD, I plan on spending anything upwards of £700. I want the best.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

get a game on your pc, one of those puppy raising games.

play it properly for 6 weeks, wake up and feed it, toilet it etc when it demands it.

play with the virtual pup on demand.

then you'll have a clue if you can do it for real.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

This probably means nothing and probably won't even get a reply but hey 

I was 12 when i got Bess. I thought i had in the way of dogs. My dad trains and breeds champions i have had loads of dogs. I thought hey, this will be easy.
Boy was i wrong. She was so different from all the others. had different needs etc. Needed different stimulation. It was tough. I couldn't go out much, i needed to stay home and walk the dog. Homework was difficult cos i needed to train her and keep an eye on her.
I had to get up early to walk her. So i found my self dozing off through my favourite programmes and never wanted to go to a mates house to stay the night. I even try go out with my mates i have to be back a certain time to walk the dog. Have to buy her things with money i worked hard to earn (even though i like spoiling her) This is with my parents help. 

Now thats coming from me. A person that is experienced with dogs. Yet your a complete novice.
I am not saying "Don't get a dog" because i'm sure he/she will be loved. I'm just saying not a high energy breed. And don't scrap all small dogs off the table, just because you dont like them. They may turn out to be the best thing ever.
Why not get a cross breed? Of some sort either from rescue or from a breeder? This way it could be medium but lazy.

You also are not clear what you are doing when you are older. I have mine all planned out. Finish school in 9 months. Go to college for 2 weeks on groomer course. Go to work for a kennel as groomer to gain more experience. Then dad and me are putting money toegther to set up boarding kennels and grooming parlour. I know already how Bess will fit in to the routine. But you are still unsure :/ I am just worried your future plans won;t have time for a dog.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emilylp said:


> are u still avet nurse now then im guessing?
> 
> 8000-9000 ;/ at what age doe you get that pay? thats seems low


Not at the moment. I got sick and had to stop working.

I was 27 and on that wage. Doesnt matter how old you are, thats the average starting pay. Even as a qualified nurse, you're never going to be rich.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

davehyde said:


> get a game on your pc, one of those puppy raising games.
> 
> play it properly for 6 weeks, wake up and feed it, toilet it etc when it demands it.
> 
> ...


I was trying to find one of them! i only looked online tho lol and they was crap every second they needed a full bowl of food lol


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Not at the moment. I got sick and had to stop working.
> 
> I was 27 and on that wage. Doesnt matter how old you are, thats the average starting pay. Even as a qualified nurse, you're never going to be rich.


;/ sorry to hear that


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

there ya go, it's always something a dog.

i bet ya got bored.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> This probably means nothing and probably won't even get a reply but hey
> 
> I was 12 when i got Bess. I thought i had in the way of dogs. My dad trains and breeds champions i have had loads of dogs. I thought hey, this will be easy.
> Boy was i wrong. She was so different from all the others. had different needs etc. Needed different stimulation. It was tough. I couldn't go out much, i needed to stay home and walk the dog. Homework was difficult cos i needed to train her and keep an eye on her.
> ...


how are patterdale terriers on terms of energy? or are they like springers because as i said i like them,

im not giving up on cocker sprockers or springers yet tho lol


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Get nintendogs. That will help.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

davehyde said:


> there ya go, it's always something a dog.
> 
> i bet ya got bored.


online is different for the real deal lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

You say you'll take the dog if you move out, do you know how hard it is to find somewhere that allows any type of pets let alone dogs? its very very difficult


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Get nintendogs. That will help.


ive got it


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> how are patterdale terriers on terms of energy? or are they like springers because as i said i like them,
> 
> im not giving up on cocker sprockers or springers yet tho lol


For your situation a Patterdale is a no no. They become destructive and love to be around people. So wuld not like to be left for four hours. They would chew everything. They need a lot of work and are stubborn. All the people i know that have them work shifts. Definitley not a patterdale.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> For your situation a Patterdale is a no no. They become destructive and love to be around people. So wuld not like to be left for four hours. They would chew everything. They need a lot of work and are stubborn. All the people i know that have them work shifts. Definitley not a patterdale.


orite thanks anyhow


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> orite thanks anyhow


No problem


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

im talking to a springer and sprocker owner who leaves his dogs for 4-5 hours with no problem and said as long as we take it out morning and night and give it alot of excercise it should be fine even for a first time owner, 

said that you can put the crat in the kitch open and give the run of the kitchen and when fully housetrained give the run of the full house and even put a doggy flap on into the gardem


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

After readiing a few posts, its making me feel like both my bf and me would be bad dog owners for leaveing a puppy OR a dog alone even for a little bit


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> After readiing a few posts, its making me feel like both my bf and me would be bad dog owners for leaveing a puppy OR a dog alone even for a little bit


no you wouldnt not at all , its choice think out there how many puppys and dogs will be alone now with the people who work full time, as long as you excercise before and after you leave

you cannot be with a puppy or dog all the time, you need to work , go to college go to friends

you can still dedicate yoursle fto long walks and excercise before and after. dont feel mean for leaving them for a little while, parents leave teenagers on there own whilst they go out on a night.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i cant help myself thinking that all this is a wind up.... its getting really silly and i for one am getting more convinced that the OP is a troll.... 

(if im wrong im sorry) but its well looking that way.... 

People have given advise and its now to the OP to make a choice and i think its the best if people just stop posting on this thread as it only upsets people and its really silly now and i think its all aimed to wind people up ..... 

If its a troll posting will only satisfy the OP.....


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Im not a troll , i realy dont know how to prove it :S nothing i have said has been trollish im just saying what other people have said who own springers sprockers and cockers.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

emilylp said:


> the lesser energy dogs are either too small or to massive


Don't know where you got that cock eyed idea from, I have small dogs and they are very high energy.
I have four children who are now grown up and have homes of their own, there is no way on this earth that I would have ever allowed them to get an animal of their own at 15, every single animal that has come into this house has been mine, I alone have been responsible for them, I did the research I contacted the breeders/rescue centres. Once they left home then it was their decision whether they got animals or not but not under my roof. Two of my children now have dogs of their own the others at the moment don't have pets.

Terri


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> After readiing a few posts, its making me feel like both my bf and me would be bad dog owners for leaveing a puppy OR a dog alone even for a little bit


No no not atl all! Emily is young and will most likely want to go tou and socilaise and get a job and move out so this dog will end up being stuck somewere. She also wants a high energy breed to leave alone for four hours not a lazier breed  Don't worry i'm sure you would be great


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> Im not a troll , i realy dont know how to prove it :S nothing i have said has been trollish im just saying what other people have said who own springers sprockers and cockers.


Yeah listening to the stuff you want to hear, that they can be left four hours with a dog flap, but then not listening to people like me who has expeirence with cockers and springer and owns 8 cockers and 3 springers, when i tell you it isnt possible.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Natik said:


> i cant help myself thinking that all this is a wind up.... its getting really silly and i for one am getting more convinced that the OP is a troll....
> 
> (if im wrong im sorry) but its well looking that way....
> 
> ...


How very sad if it is some much respected member's have been upset by op


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Kinski said:


> Don't know where you got that cock eyed idea from, I have small dogs and they are very high energy.
> I have four children who are now grown up and have homes of their own, there is no way on this earth that I would have ever allowed them to get an animal of their own at 15, every single animal that has come into this house has been mine, I alone have been responsible for them, I did the research I contacted the breeders/rescue centres. Once they left home then it was their decision whether they got animals or not but not under my roof. Two of my children now have dogs of their own the others at the moment don't have pets.
> 
> Terri


have i said many times its a family decision , all the familys going to be chipping in

we cant all live in an ideal worl we need to work for the dogs needs to afford the best stuff we cant be with them all hours all day , i know many people who work 4-6 hours and there dogs live perfectly happy lifes.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

but youre so young Emily & in a couple of years time like most teenagers you might have other priorities also puppies can be extremely hard work & can be very destructive my 1st dog ate my kitchen units when we left her alone, your parents might find things like this very waring.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> How very sad if it is some much respected member's have been upset by op


upset by me saying im getting a springer and it will be left for 4 hours? just think about how many are left alone right not , how many people own springers border collies and are working right now

id put that in the thousands


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> but youre so young Emily & in a couple of years time like most teenagers you might have other priorities also puppies can be extremely hard work & can be very destructive my 1st dog ate my kitchen units when we left her alone, your parents might find things like this very waring.


they know this can happen , they still want one


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yeah listening to the stuff you want to hear, that they can be left four hours with a dog flap, but then not listening to people like me who has expeirence with cockers and springer and owns 8 cockers and 3 springers, when i tell you it isnt possible.


Well said. Sorry remind me how old are you again?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yeah listening to the stuff you want to hear, that they can be left four hours with a dog flap, but then not listening to people like me who has expeirence with cockers and springer and owns 8 cockers and 3 springers, when i tell you it isnt possible.


im sure others do it


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

why dont you all just not post anyway!?

god sake 4 hours 

get a life we ant all be with our dogs all the time because we dont work!

we need to work to put food in the pets dishes and ours!

we need to work for vets bills!
for all the best things for our pets!


you need to stop moellicudlling them and not working because of a dog is well ridiculous.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emilylp said:


> upset by me saying im getting a springer and it will be left for 4 hours? just think about how many are left alone right not , how many people own springers border collies and are working right now
> 
> id put that in the thousands


And i wonder how many of those suffer severe behavioural problems? A high percentage i imagine.

Just because people do it, doesnt make it right.

People fight dogs, does that mean we should all go out and do it? The guy down the roads beats his dog to make it shut up, shall i start doing that to mine? Afterall, if others do it, it must be ok.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Well said. Sorry remind me how old are you again?


I was 15 just this may  



emilylp said:


> im sure others do it


yep, and most of em probably have manic spingers that are "crazy" because of, lack of stimulation. we get 'em all the time coming to my dad for help. Usually " My springer/cocker is mad"


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

fighting dogs is cruel , going to work for 4-5 hours isnt , they cant be with you all the time there animals .


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

this is boring now , plus im going out to do some work cause i have a life 

sadly you lot cant go out because u cant leave your dogs for more then an hour (N)


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep , animals that rely on us to do the right thing by them ... not for us to do whats best for us at the dogs expense


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

4hrs a day to leave an adult dog is not bad.....

4hrs in a crate for a pup is bad....


Problem solved


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> fighting dogs is cruel , going to work for 4-5 hours isnt , they cant be with you all the time there animals .


The certain breeds you want are people orientated and need homes that work shifts. Why can't you put the dogs needs first and get something like a greyhound or a smaller dog?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> this is boring now , plus im going out to do some work cause i have a life
> 
> sadly you lot cant go out because u cant leave your dogs for more then an hour (N)


My dogs are sometimes left for up to four hours. I also have a life, and i also know what i'm talking about when it comes to dogs


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> No no not atl all! Emily is young and will most likely want to go tou and socilaise and get a job and move out so this dog will end up being stuck somewere. She also wants a high energy breed to leave alone for four hours not a lazier breed  Don't worry i'm sure you would be great


Thanks Patterdale

Its still a long way off yet but i cant wait 

emily why not start off with a smaller pet maybe? Im going to get my brother fish, i know he will be disappointed that its not a dog but ive tried to explain to him that he needs to start of with something small and work his way up. Im also going to be getting us both dog books to read as well.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Thanks Patterdale
> 
> Its still a long way off yet but i cant wait
> 
> emily why not start off with a smaller pet maybe? Im going to get my brother fish, i know he will be disappointed that its not a dog but ive tried to explain to him that he needs to start of with something small and work his way up. Im also going to be getting us both dog books to read as well.


Awhh what breeds do you like at the moment?

Yeah thats a good idea, how old is your brother?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

goldfish? dog? 

huge difference

grey hounds are to big also

i will ocnsider a lazier breed but i dont know which ones lare lazy

and dont cost a hell of a lot


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Natik said:


> 4hrs a day to leave an adult dog is not bad.....
> 
> 4hrs in a crate for a pup is bad....
> 
> Problem solved


how is that solved though?

i dont want a rescue dog, most of them are older dogs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emilylp said:


> fighting dogs is cruel , going to work for 4-5 hours isnt , they cant be with you all the time there animals .


No you cant, and i dont think leaving a dog for 4 hours is an issue. I think leaving a puppy cage for that amount of time is though.

You need to look at your lifestyle and find a breed that fits into it, not choose one where it will suffer because you're too selfish to compromise.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Arrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> goldfish? dog?
> 
> huge difference
> 
> ...


You are aware springers cost about 500-600 for a good health tested one? 
I thought you had been into dogs for ages and done loads of research type in low energy breeds on google.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i think that a staffie would be good


great dogs, so much fin and are just so loyal

x


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> how is that solved though?
> 
> i dont want a rescue dog, most of them are older dogs


to be honest i think you would like the puppy puppy stage then get bored when its an adult.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> i think that a staffie would be good
> 
> great dogs, so much fin and are just so loyal
> 
> x


Not for a 15 year old child.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Low Energy dogs
Those with low energy levels don't even need extensive walks or workouts as long as they get sufficient exercise and are not overfed.

Toy dogs have high energy levels in some cases, but they are small enough that they can satisfy their needs running about the apartment.

Small to medium size low to moderate energy dogs that are also suitable for apartment living include:

Cocker Spaniel, 
Clumber Spaniel, 
Sussex Spaniel, 
Basset Hound, 
Beagle, 
Basenji, 
Norwegian Elkhound, 
Dachshund, 
Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen, 
Whippet, 
most terriers, 
Bichon Frise, 
Bulldog (as long as there's no flights of stairs to climb daily), 
French Bulldog, 
Keeshond, 
Finnish Spitz, 
American Eskimo, 
Lhasa Apso, 
Schipperke, Corgi, 
Shetland Sheepdog.


thats the list i got , its that right?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> this is boring now , plus im going out to do some work cause i have a life
> 
> sadly you lot cant go out because u cant leave your dogs for more then an hour (N)


You get bored easily don't you. Think that's why a puppy's not for you


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> to be honest i think you would like the puppy puppy stage then get bored when its an adult.


no we want a puppy to have the puppy experience so we know what to do if we get another dog/


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I was surprised to read flat coated retrievers were medium energy dogs , I adore the way they look , met one once outside the vets and fell in love 
... also red setters are a fave of mine , not sure about their energy levels without going googling though , lol


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Awhh what breeds do you like at the moment?
> 
> Yeah thats a good idea, how old is your brother?


well originally my bf and i were looking at golden retrievers and springer spaniels. My bf had a springer spaniel a few yrs ago with his family. Ive also had a border collie as a kid so we both have some limited experience in dog owning.

But right now my bf is pointing out every dog we see, yesterday it was one of mountain working dogs  We would also look into rescueing. Preferable we like a dog that would enjoy long walk,camping,the ocean and a wet climate that could also be quite humid at times.

My brother and i spent the weekend with five dogs of different sizes, to breed to mixed and different ages and personalities.

3 were purebreed, one was a bouvier des flandres not sure about the two small ones. And the two cross were rescue dogs from a puppy mill.

My brother wants a lab and he even went to see a dads friends working chocolate lab puppies. But my mom doesnt trust him to be fully commited to taking care of a dog yet so im trying to get him something small but hes admit he wants a dog


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> Low Energy dogs
> Those with low energy levels don't even need extensive walks or workouts as long as they get sufficient exercise and are not overfed.
> 
> Toy dogs have high energy levels in some cases, but they are small enough that they can satisfy their needs running about the apartment.
> ...


Haha who ever wrote that is a complete and utter idiot! 
Sheltie, cockers, beagles...TERRIERS?! PAHAHA sorry haven't laughed at trollop like that in ages


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> well originally my bf and i were looking at golden retrievers and springer spaniels. My bf had a springer spaniel a few yrs ago with his family. Ive also had a border collie as a kid so we both have some limited experience in dog owning.
> 
> But right now my bf is pointing out every dog we see, yesterday it was one of mountain working dogs  We would also look into rescueing. Preferable we like a dog that would enjoy long walk,camping,the ocean and a wet climate that could also be quite humid at times.
> 
> ...


ahh right fair enough, sounds like you have thought it through and will get the correct dog when the time is right and that suits your lifestyle  I'm sure you'll be great


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Haha who ever wrote that is a complete and utter idiot!
> Sheltie, cockers, beagles...TERRIERS?! PAHAHA sorry haven't laughed at trollop like that in ages


agreed , I read down that list and was giggling half way through 
some people have no idea


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emilylp said:


> Low Energy dogs
> Those with low energy levels don't even need extensive walks or workouts as long as they get sufficient exercise and are not overfed.
> 
> Toy dogs have high energy levels in some cases, but they are small enough that they can satisfy their needs running about the apartment.
> ...


omg no some of those dogs are very high energy, all the spitz breeds on there for a start would no good same with most of the terrier breeds! beagles need loads of exercise plus you cant even let them off lead,maybe the bichon, french bulldog or griffon would be most suitable.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> You get bored easily don't you. Think that's why a puppy's not for you


no , sat on a chair with an aching neck reading comments is boring not a puppy


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Mese said:


> agreed , I read down that list and was giggling half way through
> some people have no idea


Just read it mum and she laughed to, she isn't a big dog fanatic but knows them breeds are high energy!  Thats saying something right


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Haha who ever wrote that is a complete and utter idiot!
> Sheltie, cockers, beagles...TERRIERS?! PAHAHA sorry haven't laughed at trollop like that in ages


I bet its American. A country where most dogs are chained up outside for 24 hours a day and perhaps walked once a week. They view dog ownership very differently to us.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> no , sat on a chair with an aching neck reading comments is boring not a puppy


They dont stay puppies forever
wouldn't be surprised if it got boring when it got to the age of 6 months old or so


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, i think the only problem we'd have is picking a name 

We were going to a get a bosten terrier earlier this year that was in need of a home, we had everything set but we turned it down because we decided that even tho we felt ready it wasnt the right time for a dog.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Thanks, i think the only problem we'd have is picking a name
> 
> We were going to a get a bosten terrier earlier this year that was in need of a home, we had everything set but we turned it down because we decided that even tho we felt ready it wasnt the right time for a dog.


very sensible i waited 17yrs to get my husky because the time wasnt right & it wouldnt have been fair to the dog.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't recommed a clumber. Mum's friend got one who had pups not long ago and it could just be her but there not very people friendly dogs. Have to ignore her when you go in the house and wait for her to talk to you. I don't think you would suit a breed that needs daily grooming either if you are going to be out at college every day etc.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> omg no some of those dogs are very high energy, all the spitz breeds on there for a start would no good same with most of the terrier breeds! beagles need loads of exercise plus you cant even let them off lead,maybe the bichon, french bulldog or griffon would be most suitable.


i thought that, was thinking eh ;/

i just typed it in on google and all these list cames up


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emilylp said:


> i thought that, was thinking eh ;/
> 
> i just typed it in on google and all these list cames up


you'd be better talking to breeders to see which breeds would be suitable Emily


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

gtg now, 

i dont know how some of you can say a springer cant do this cant do that when most of you dont own them ,

and the ones who are saying it thats your personal opinion , im talking to 5-6 springer owners all who work , yet have happy springers


anyway 
bye bye


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

emilylp said:


> Low Energy dogs
> Those with low energy levels don't even need extensive walks or workouts as long as they get sufficient exercise and are not overfed.
> 
> Toy dogs have high energy levels in some cases, but they are small enough that they can satisfy their needs running about the apartment.
> ...


Exqueeze me? Bacon Powder? (ok im doing Waynes Speak - for all those that have seen Wayne's World will know what i'm talking about. Where the hell did you get that rubbish from?

I have a Norwegian Elkhound "low to moderate energy dogs" my ass! No no no. Norwegian Elkhounds are energetic, vocal dogs, who are definetely in my opinion having got one are not suitable for apartment living!! These dogs need at least 2 walks a day and are high energy dogs! Dante is my sister's dog and the reason we have him is for this reason because my sister wanted something fun and energetic! You have got to be kidding me Emily!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Exqueeze me? Bacon Powder? (ok im doing Waynes Speak - for all those that have seen Wayne's World will know what i'm talking about. Where the hell did you get that rubbish from?
> 
> I have a Norwegian Elkhound "low to moderate energy dogs" my ass! No no no. Norwegian Elkhounds are energetic, vocal dogs, who are definetely in my opinion having got one are not suitable for apartment living!! These dogs need at least 2 walks a day and are high energy dogs! Dante is my sister's dog and the reason we have him is for this reason because my sister wanted something fun and energetic! You have got to be kidding me Emily!


its not my list i just pasted it of the internet :S


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emilylp said:


> gtg now,
> 
> i dont know how some of you can say a springer cant do this cant do that when most of you dont own them ,
> 
> ...


we had a springer for 15yrs they are an incredibly active breed, when he was left alone he howled the street down luckily my Dad worked nights & my Mum worked in a shop so he wasnt left too often.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

It was a hard decision to make but we know it was the right one 

And emily how u said dog owners stay at home with their dogs and never go out. I am the same with my cats i would rather stay in with them and cuddle on the couch and put in a movie then go out clubbing (ive never done that) or drinking(i dont drink). The only time i leave the house other then to get food shopping is that i go to the movies once every week. Im not going to one this week but next week im going to two and ill come right home afterwards to snuggle with my cats :blushing:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emilylp said:


> no , sat on a chair with an aching neck reading comments is boring not a puppy


It must be pretty hard work asking the same questions in 3 different forums at the same time; no wonder you're aching.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Thanks, i think the only problem we'd have is picking a name
> 
> We were going to a get a bosten terrier earlier this year that was in need of a home, we had everything set but we turned it down because we decided that even tho we felt ready it wasnt the right time for a dog.


Awhh that must of been hard but well done you 



emilylp said:


> gtg now,
> 
> i dont know how some of you can say a springer cant do this cant do that when most of you dont own them ,
> 
> ...


Actually we work and have springer too, but you are on about leaving a pup alone for four hours. Its dispicable. I don't understand why you can't open you eyes and see you dont HAVE to have a springer just cos you want it! I wanted a GSD but couldn't so got a patterdale and couldnt be happier! Just look at lazy breeds, and get a springer at another date. You hardly know anything about dogs. And are completely knew to this, and springer would do no good for you.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> It must be pretty hard work asking the same questions in 3 different forums at the same time; no wonder you're aching.


Three , lol
wheres the other one ? (pm me , lol)


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

it iill only be 2 forums in a mo

i dont want a lazy breed we want long walks

your just elite noobs

get off your high horses get a life and a job and dont molly cuddle your animlas to death

goodbye


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> it iill only be 2 forums in a mo
> 
> i dont want a lazy breed we want long walks
> 
> ...


Theres that magic word again 

My animals have a good life. And are healthy happy dogs. I feel bad for when the novelty wears off and you want your next toy 
Bye bye!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

emilylp said:


> it iill only be 2 forums in a mo
> 
> i dont want a lazy breed we want long walks
> 
> ...


rude little spoilt girl who isnt getting what she wants ... either that or a troll as some suspect

elite no , knowledgable , yes


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sorry gonna be thick now what are elite noobs?????


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

blimey didn't expect this thread to still be going


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Indie said:


> sorry gonna be thick now what are elite noobs?????


big idiots basically  A special kind of Twerps to put it lightly. She was very rude in saying it, and tbh couldn't care less she is leavin


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Patterdale_lover said:


> big idiots basically  A special kind of Twerps to put it lightly. She was very rude in saying it, and tbh couldn't care less she is leavin


oh ok thanks for explaining lol


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Indie said:


> oh ok thanks for explaining lol


no problemo


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

just spent aaages reading this thread! When we eventually get a dog, wont be for a year or so, I dont work so i know it wont be left on its own for hours on end. My husband works 48 per week so i have the privilige of being the housewife  The only time it'd be on its on is during the school run and food shopping! I really dont think a pup, or any dog for that matter should be on its own for so long, especially not just left in the garden


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

clairescunny55 said:


> just spent aaages reading this thread! When we eventually get a dog, wont be for a year or so, I dont work so i know it wont be left on its own for hours on end. My husband works 48 per week so i have the privilige of being the housewife  The only time it'd be on its on is during the school run and food shopping! I really dont think a pup, or any dog for that matter should be on its own for so long, especially not just left in the garden


Good post put she has gone now and is bitching about us on the other forum so i left a...firm message


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Good post put she has gone now and is bitching about us on the other forum so i left a...firm message


Yes, me too! That was pretty below the belt from her.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yes, me too! That was pretty below the belt from her.


What did she say? let's hope she stay's there


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

oo which forum?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

emilylp said:


> it iill only be 2 forums in a mo
> 
> i dont want a lazy breed we want long walks
> 
> ...


* is this just a threat or a promise  good bye *


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Apparently, all of us on here "mollycoddle" our dogs...


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

davehyde said:


> i dont see uni looming anytime soon.
> 
> need good grades for that and tons of dedication and motivation, and excellent spelling and grammar.
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOOO


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * is this just a threat or a promise  good bye *


She's upset alot of people here


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

found another forum shes just started a thread on, one person replied saying 4-5 hours is fine


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*omg  what sort of people are they  how can anyone think of leaving a puppy or Adult dog for so long  *


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> have to agree with your second paragraph......it seems its the same members again too.....Emily has come here for advice and certain members are doing nothing but bullying....and having a go at her......why dont you give her constructive advice.....or is it just a case of lets all jump on a 15yr old!!!!!.....some of you should be disgusted....
> As for the thread going off topic regarding benefits......anyone who COULD work but CHOOSES not to work to me are low lifes....i work my arse off as a single parent.....i have never claimed any benefits...i have two houses...car etc.....and all because i have worked....i think its a disgrace i should work to fund some lazy sh*t who cant be bothered getting a job!!!!this is aimed at anyone who COULD but CHOOSES not to work!!!!


Nah i totaly agree with you , well said


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> She's upset alot of people here


Just hope Nicci comes back


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Starting wage is about £8000-£9000 a year. Not a job to get into if you want nice things, but one you do if you have a passion. You have little time to yourself as well. LOADS of overtime and being on call. Plus tons of coursework for your portfolio and havint to attend college once a week. Its VERY hard work, and there is a high percentage of drop outs, as many people cant cope with the amount of work and pressure.
> 
> Btw, love is a concept unknown to dogs. It means nothing to them, and wont enrich their lives or make them happy.


That is a terrible amount to earn for such dedicated work 

If you got your boobs out in the paper you would earn that in a day...sad world 



Indie said:


> Emily your mum wanted a Westie why not look further into that.


lol have you not given up yet?!



Patterdale_lover said:


> I was 15 just this may
> 
> yep, and most of em probably have manic spingers that are "crazy" because of, lack of stimulation. we get 'em all the time coming to my dad for help. Usually " My springer/cocker is mad"


you arent 15!!! you sound older than me! hmy:



noushka05 said:


> very sensible i waited 17yrs to get my husky because the time wasnt right & it wouldnt have been fair to the dog.


ID LOVE a husky always wanted one, never will unless I get to 40 and still want one as they are just to much hard word for my life right now!



ad_1980 said:


> *Exqueeze me? Bacon Powder?* (ok im doing Waynes Speak - for all those that have seen Wayne's World will know what i'm talking about. Where the hell did you get that rubbish from?
> 
> I have a Norwegian Elkhound "low to moderate energy dogs" my ass! No no no. Norwegian Elkhounds are energetic, vocal dogs, who are definetely in my opinion having got one are not suitable for apartment living!! These dogs need at least 2 walks a day and are high energy dogs! Dante is my sister's dog and the reason we have him is for this reason because my sister wanted something fun and energetic! You have got to be kidding me Emily!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

If it wasn't for the fact a poor puppy would suffer, i'd quite like to fast forward to where she discovers that all those people were actually trying to help save her from a puppy owning nightmare because she didn't really know everything.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Just hope Nicci comes back


So do i. she will be a great loss too this place


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Just hope Nicci comes back


*so do i  we only just got her back after her absence of 1 year  but iv a feeling she wont be for a while  *


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *so do i  we only just got her back after her absence of 1 year  but iv a feeling she wont be for a while  *


Me too she was very upset


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't believe people get this worked up over a forum


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I missed why Nicci was upset , but I hope she'll come back , its not fair she felt she had to leave


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

emilylp said:


> how is that solved though?
> 
> i dont want a rescue dog, most of them are older dogs


for starters no their not - you really don't have a clue do you!

they are many puppies in kennels - some of them are even destroyed just like adult dogs because they are too many and nobody wants them. also at the moment because money is tight they are people who bred their pure bred dog with another pure bred and they had pups = however the couldn't sell them, so they all ended up in rescue.

you obviously haven't done any research on rescue dogs - because if you did you would know the above!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

This thread is still alive?

I thought it would have been closed by now.

Anyone got news on Nicci?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sequeena said:


> This thread is still alive?
> 
> I thought it would have been closed by now.
> 
> Anyone got news on Nicci?


*I have pmed you about Nicci 
And YES ITS ABOUT TIME THIS THREAD WAS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I have pmed you about Nicci
> And YES ITS ABOUT TIME THIS THREAD WAS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Saw it, thanks!

We're not getting anywhere. She's either pigheaded or a troll


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*maybe both  *


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

emilylp said:


> it iill only be 2 forums in a mo
> 
> i dont want a lazy breed we want long walks
> 
> ...


Make sure you actually consider a rescue dog though, if you thing they are old washed up dogs, then maybe your the one who needs to go in some kennels


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> you arent 15!!! you sound older than me! hmy:


Haha i am turnt 15 on the 5th of may this year


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

i did give up yes, she pmd me a few times.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think that this is a troll, I said so on page 40 of this thread, and I haven't changed my mind.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

emilylp said:


> enjoying it?
> 
> ive been in bed all night , i wasnt even there people was just posting about benefits


I orginaly brought that up to try defend you , in responce to people slateing you. I felt sorry for you, saying at least shes going to school to pass her GCSES so she can get a good job, (so cut her some slack for leaving the dog for a few hours) as its better than sitting at home all day on benefits like some people. 
Howeever thats when i didnt read any of the convo, your only here to wind people up and keep posting and bringing up the same points. We dont think you can look after a dog, and so people have to tryed to be honest with you for your own sake. Your got all immature , thinking your clever and witty with your responces when you are clearly not. You need to take a good look at yourself, no wonder you have no mates and need a dog !


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

i think this thread has more pages than some of the sections o the forum


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

hello , 

i do have mates

not a hell of alot

why would they dislike me for maybe posting some stupid things on a forum :S

i was asking genuine questions

and to the nicci thing if she has left the forum thats stupid , its simple she doesnt have to read the threads i have made.. i also havent insulted her directly at all


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Haha i am turnt 15 on the 5th of may this year


Think we need proof  Yeah..BIRTH CERTIFICATE!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Emily, why do you keep making threads and aksing questions, when you arent remotely interested in the answers?

And what happend to wanting an SBT? The other day you had your heart set on one.

Surely if you've wanted a dog for so many years, you'd atleast know what breed you would like?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

because everyone made it all negative about that aswell.. saying pulls to much cant do this cant do that


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> Think we need proof  Yeah..BIRTH CERTIFICATE!


Oh noez! I don't know were it is!! 
I'm secretly a 74 year old woman shhhh


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Think we need proof  Yeah..BIRTH CERTIFICATE!


I was shocked when i found out how young Patterdale_Lover was, the same with CheekoandCo.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> because everyone made it all negative about that aswell.. saying pulls to much cant do this cant do that


thought you had left?


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

patterdale lover, are you in year 9 then?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

emilylp said:


> because everyone made it all negative about that aswell.. saying pulls to much cant do this cant do that


i thought you said you were leaving?

or were you planning on getting attention through that as well?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emilylp said:


> because everyone made it all negative about that aswell.. saying pulls to much cant do this cant do that


Everyone is saying that about springers aswell, but you dont seem to be listening.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i thought you said you were leaving?
> 
> or were you planning on getting attention through that as well?


nope not at all,

i was just asking why nicci left, shudnt be on my account i never insulted her directly at all.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> patterdale lover, are you in year 9 then?


No going into year 11 this year.
I am the same age as you.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

emilylp said:


> hello ,
> 
> i do have mates
> 
> ...


Some of the things you have said no offense have been just plain stupid. You aalso sound navie and appear to be here to try and wind people up, lucky for you , you dont bother me. I meet cranks like you before.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Everyone is saying that about springers aswell, but you dont seem to be listening.


because your just going to be saying it oabout everydog


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> No going into year 11 this year.
> I am the same age as you.


oh yh lol sorry blonde moment 

do you go back in september 9th?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> yes nicci okay , ,
> 
> you lot need to come down to earth ,
> 
> ...


I think you'll find you DID insult her directly.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Some of the things you have said no offense have been just plain stupid. You aalso sound navie and appear to be here to try and wind people up, lucky for you , you dont bother me. I meet cranks like you before.


im not here to wind people up , i just think some of the things said arent right,

no dog is a first time owner dog unless you make it to be

we have said as a family all the commitments we would make, and me coming for research just shows that.

but you still think were not capable.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> oh yh lol sorry blonde moment
> 
> do you go back in september 9th?


no the 11th


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I think you'll find you DID insult her directly.


no i never said , her name then called her not once,

and i did apologise..

i wouldnt leave the forum if someone insulted me


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emilylp said:


> because your just going to be saying it oabout everydog


No. Many people have made suggestions about breeds that would be suitable, but you have dismissed each and every one.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> no i never said , her name then called her not once,
> 
> and i did apologise..
> 
> i wouldnt leave the forum if someone insulted me


You said:
Not eveyone is like YOU and sat around all day, some people work 9-5. In a mature and grown up world that is very offensive. No amount of apologising makes up for that. It isn't the playground.
You also say we would say the same for every dog. We wouldn't we said consider a lower energy breed but you said "I don't like small dogs and big dogs so you made it virtually impossible"


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

people have said , less energy dogs, which i have typed in , and there greyhounds , bulldogs and the like


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> You said:
> Not eveyone is like YOU and sat around all day, some people work 9-5. In a mature and grown up world that is very offensive. No amount of apologising makes up for that. It isn't the playground.
> You also say we would say the same for every dog. We wouldn't we said consider a lower energy breed but you said "I don't like small dogs and big dogs so you made it virtually impossible"


i said you as a whole not directly aimd at her at all

i dont know anyones work situations 
i just said it..


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> i said you as a whole not directly aimd at her at all
> 
> i dont know anyones work situations
> i just said it..


Hmm, still it was uncalled for. 
Why dont you just get a small breed like, have you actually looked at any of them?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

emilylp said:


> it iill only be 2 forums in a mo
> 
> i dont want a lazy breed we want long walks
> 
> ...


*so it was only a threat *


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

yes thats why i apologised


my mum likes westies, still i dont know if there suitable to be left in for 4 hours.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> yes thats why i apologised
> 
> my mum likes westies, still i dont know if there suitable to be left in for 4 hours.


You've changed your tune? What happened?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Elite noobs?

Troll talk


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm seriously grumbling now because of this constant bickering! Need i bump my thread up from General Chat? Enough of this or i am going to report you all i don't care who started what darn it!

Emily! I'm going to make this point and i am going to end this conversation and hopefully everyone can be quiet and move on to an interesting topic because....this is getting booooorrrrriiiiing!

Ok. Right. You have your heart set on a springer or cocker? Really? Ok. Can i suggest this - this is what my sister did on her research before getting our Norwegian Elkhound. Go to dog shows and talk to dog breeders/owners. thats what we did before we made up our mind 100%. There is a Discover Dogs exhibiton/show in November I believe (am i right, folks) and talk to these people about the dogs. 

Ask someone who has one of these dogs if you can watch it for a couple days to experience the breed and the temperment.

OK? The end! Can we all please sshhhh before i report this thread to the mods and have it closed or i will bump my thread up

and Patterdale_lover - i don't believe you


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*where are the MODS and ADMIN when you need then 
Bout time this was STOPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

im not a troll though


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> I'm seriously grumbling now because of this constant bickering! Need i bump my thread up from General Chat? Enough of this or i am going to report you all i don't care who started what darn it!
> 
> Emily! I'm going to make this point and i am going to end this conversation and hopefully everyone can be quiet and move on to an interesting topic because....this is getting booooorrrrriiiiing!
> 
> ...


So right. 
I am i swear!! I pwomise! loool if i start tlkin lyk dis, will it mke yhoo buleeve meh?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

emilylp said:


> im not a troll though


*and were not NOOBS *


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *where are the MODS and ADMIN when you need then
> Bout time this was STOPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Good question 

I think we've established that emily is going to get what she wants. We've all tried to help but sadly it's falling on deaf ears, it's definitely time to move onto a different subject.

Though constant threats of "omg I will report you all" isn't really helping


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *where are the MODS and ADMIN when you need then
> Bout time this was STOPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Maybe we should all just walk away from this thread and let op read all the help she's been offered  And may she'll realise we lost a respected menber today. I'm gutted about Nicci.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Maybe we should all just walk away from this thread and let op read all the help she's been offered  And may she'll realise we lost a respected menber today. I'm gutted about Nicci.


Me too christine


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Good question
> 
> I think we've established that emily is going to get what she wants. We've all tried to help but sadly it's falling on deaf ears, it's definitely time to move onto a different subject.
> 
> Though constant threats of "omg I will report you all" isn't really helping










...............................


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Me too christine


Me three. She is a nice member, even though i didnt chat to her much, she is always helpful and kind too 
I hope Emily changes her mind for the dogs sake more than anything


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Elite noobs?
> 
> Troll talk


I dont mind being called elite. Makes me feel all special :blushing:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I dont mind being called elite. Makes me feel all special :blushing:


Couldbe one of them corny children action hero programmes

"Elite noobs!!!" 
Ahh i'm odd


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

for crying out bloody loud you stated on another thread about how well off you were now you want a cheap dog.

Originally Posted by emilylp 
goldfish? dog? 

huge difference

grey hounds are to big also

i will ocnsider a lazier breed but i dont know which ones lare lazy

and dont cost a hell of a lot



i strongly suggest you stop posting until you got summat sensible to say. a lot of people are getting hacked off now.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I dont mind being called elite. Makes me feel all special :blushing:


:laugh:
Elite noob though...how can anyone be an elite noob? 



rottiesloveragdolls said:


> ...............................


Haha that reminds me I still need to record my mother laughing for Lady W :lol:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

The Elite noobs ... is that like the famous five ?

and if we have a dog as a member are we gonna argue what breed it'll be , lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Mese said:


> The Elite noobs ... is that like the famous five ?
> 
> and if we have a dog as a member are we gonna argue what breed it'll be , lol


Well it's going to be a GSD whatever you lot say!  :laugh:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Ahhhh but the famous 5 had a Border Collie.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mese said:


> The Elite noobs ... is that like the famous five ?
> 
> and if we have a dog as a member are we gonna argue what breed it'll be , lol


I really want to call the dog Timmy, but i dont think thats right.

I loved the famous five. Ginger beer ftw!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

five go to kirrin island

george was a girl wasnt it?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep George was a girl & the dog was a BC called Timmy 
I used to looove those books , wonder if I still would like reading them , would def be a change from horror stories , lol

*goes off hunting in the attic ... failing that theres always Amazon, lol*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wasn't Timmy some sort of terrier in the books? I know they used a border collie in the TV series.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Wasn't Timmy some sort of terrier in the books? I know they used a border collie in the TV series.


Ooo you're right , I just googled it and Timmy was a mongrel


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive still got most of the Famous Five series. Plus my Jinny and Shantih collection.


----------



## katef (Aug 11, 2009)

Couldn't agree with you more emilylp. I joined the forum yesterady looking for some friendly advice on what breed to get, but some of the answers I received were very condescending. There is really no reason to speak to people like they are complete idiots! Seems to me that there is an elite clique and if your a 'newbie' your not welcome.

Hope your search goes well


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

katef said:


> Couldn't agree with you more emilylp. I joined the forum yesterady looking for some friendly advice on what breed to get, but some of the answers I received were very condescending. There is really no reason to speak to people like they are complete idiots! Seems to me that there is an elite clique and if your a 'newbie' your not welcome.
> 
> Hope your search goes well


You only wanted to walk your dog twice a week, so what do you expect?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

katef said:


> Couldn't agree with you more emilylp. I joined the forum yesterady looking for some friendly advice on what breed to get, but some of the answers I received were very condescending. There is really no reason to speak to people like they are complete idiots! Seems to me that there is an elite clique and if your a 'newbie' your not welcome.
> 
> Hope your search goes well


None of the replies on your thread were condescending. If you're going to have a dog it should be common sense to know that you should walk it more than twice a week.

If your circumstances change and you can walk them every single day and/or get a dog walker then great! Get a dog! But until then I'm sorry but hardly anyone here is going to agree with you!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

katef said:


> Couldn't agree with you more emilylp. I joined the forum yesterady looking for some friendly advice on what breed to get, but some of the answers I received were very condescending. There is really no reason to speak to people like they are complete idiots! Seems to me that there is an elite clique and if your a 'newbie' your not welcome.
> 
> Hope your search goes well


Well I felt more than welcome when I joined!


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

this is all a controvosty now,

I will not get a dog if its such a wrong thing to do.

dont carry this on for ever.

think of the dogs left alone for 8 hours, thats bad , then they dont even get tended to after that?

atleast with us it was going to get long walks and lots of cuddles before and after





, and katef , sorry to differ but 2 times a week is not enough for any dog ;/


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

emilylp said:


> this is all a controvosty now,
> 
> I will not get a dog if its such a wrong thing to do.
> 
> ...


GOD!!!! Why is this still continuing. Emily! Read my last post! Seriously! We didn't say getting a dog was the wrong thing to do. You just need to think about things! That's all!

Now can we stop being children and yes i know you're a teenager but stop acting like you're 2 and move on!

Thank you!

i am now reporting this to a mod because this thread is getting way beyond a joke and i have had enough. If there is anymore arguing and sillyness on this forum this forum will lose yet another member, meaning me -whether or not i'll be missed is another matter but like i care! Id rather be talking to people in a nicer environment.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> GOD!!!! Why is this still continuing. Emily! Read my last post! Seriously! We didn't say getting a dog was the wrong thing to do. You just need to think about things! That's all!
> 
> Now can we stop being children and yes i know you're a teenager but stop acting like you're 2 and move on!
> 
> ...


If it's really such a problem for you you should unsubscribe from this thread (please don't take that in a funny way). This thread will dwindle down by itself but I'm not going to back down to people with such ignorance.

And if that makes me a child well then :001_tt2:


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i have researched alot, and have taken patterdales advice on searching slightly lower energy breeds now.


Im currently searching cavaliers, maybe a bit small for dads liking but i think they may suit us beter

since where only first time owners..


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> i have researched alot, and have taken patterdales advice on searching slightly lower energy breeds now.


I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

can we all start a fresh now, 

Im not a trol just get tetchy when everyone from everywhere shoots different ideas out,

this thread has been totally OT but lets get it back on track

We can give the dog loads of attention and long walks as said




if anyone has experience with king charles acvalier spaniels, is there any advice and inormation on them as an owner?


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

emilylp said:


> i have researched alot, and have taken patterdales advice on searching slightly lower energy breeds now.
> 
> Im currently searching cavaliers, maybe a bit small for dads liking but i think they may suit us beter
> 
> since where only first time owners..


pleased to hear you're considering other options x


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> can we all start a fresh now,
> 
> Im not a trol just get tetchy when everyone from everywhere shoots different ideas out,
> 
> ...


I don't have any advice i can give on the CKC's although there are a lot of people that own them on here. I don't think anyone is looking at this thread anymore. How about starting a new one? And don't be so rude this time. Glad you are condisdering the dogs welfare now


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

i admit defeat now as dont want to lose a forum , 

i apologise for things said before 

and weather you think so i do love dogs and want to do the best and get the best breed for our family

it was just because we was set on a springer but now taking every thing into consideration and having a sit down its been said that maybe we do need a less active

so i bow out and admit defeat on that.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

emilylp said:


> i admit defeat now as dont want to lose a forum ,
> 
> i apologise for things said before
> 
> ...


I think it is time to let this thread die.
Why not start a new thread? Asking about CKC's and if you get told the cons as well as the pros please listen to them. I'm sure there will be loads along to tell you about them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cav on here will be a good for advice on CKCS


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I think it is time to let this thread die.
> Why not start a new thread? Asking about CKC's and if you get told the cons as well as the pros please listen to them. I'm sure there will be loads along to tell you about them


I agree with this though please listen to all the advice given by those who are knowledgable of the breed


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

emilylp said:


> because everyone made it all negative about that aswell.. saying pulls to much cant do this cant do that


you think a springer wont pull?

Im 30 and very fit. I have two springers - ones a drugs dog the other is 6 months. The one at 6 months is now only slightly less strong than the older. When I come back a walk my fingers are bursting red and I sometimes have cramps from him pulling..... and that is from someone who is used to them!!
There is no other breed of dog that is so relentless in pulling!!! I expect every other non springer owner would support this too!

We are not elite nooobs - we are owners that joined here to get and pass on advice and have a chat about our dogs and their problems.

You really need to listen - that when people say dont get a springer it is meant in the kindest way. They are hard dogs - the stimulation you talk about will work for other breeds but not these - they need training and lots of it. Its A Huge Difference.

4 hours in a crate is to long to be alone. They will either wee or defacate in it - and more than likely eat it as they have nothing else to do. They will howl and probably end up with social problems as its not used to meeting new things.

As I said ...... they are highly intelligent dogs, they are cute and all BUT if they are not in the correct hands you have got a nightmare very quickly.

As others have said - just because you WANT one doenst mean you should get one. The saying a puppy is for Life and not Chrismas is so true. Any dog is hard work - leave them alone for 5 minutes and they will destroy anything available, dog bed, skirting boards, table legs, chairs, your fridge, your sewing kit ??? the list goes on and they easily injure theirselves - owners do not realise the trouble they are - just look at the number of threads made by adults!
Being young it shouldnt be your decision, but not having the time to spend with it is your parents. And no matter what you say if anything goes wrong they will be paying financially for it. If they decide to get one - I hope you say that you will not have the time or money. Average cost of a dog per year?? to buy £450, insurance £200, food £160, toys/crates/bedding £180, vaccinations/worming/check ups £200, grooming £100, leads/collars/tags £30, ... these are just the basic expenses. If the dog needs medical attention it usually ends in a few hundred quid no problem at all. Average total £1200 pretty easily.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> i admit defeat now as dont want to lose a forum ,
> 
> i apologise for things said before
> 
> ...


Well done a springer realy isn't the best dog they are a lot of hard work. Not just the walking and training, My boy has 2 of 3hr's off lead in the morning he has a sleep somthing to eat then upto an hour grooming and another good run at night. there's no way i could have left him for 4hr's as a pup. I'm lucky his got a lab to keep him company if i need to leave them when i'm at work. I was younger than you when i wanted a springer, It's only the last 2yrs that the time was right. Well worth the wait.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

clairescunny55 said:


> pleased to hear you're considering other options x


King Charles sounds a much better choice - keep along those lines


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

were thinking of the lesser energetic ones now
reading up on beagles which says that they done need hours of excesidse, says 1 hour walk on the lead will be okay were fine with giving it more if it wants though


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

wouldn't recommend a beagle either.... lol! Born to work work work!!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

there are two types of beagles workers and house. You def dont want a worker they are used to hunt with - a house may be fine but have a good look around 
glad you taking on some sound advice Emily


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

emilylp said:


> were thinking of the lesser energetic ones now
> reading up on beagles which says that they done need hours of excesidse, says 1 hour walk on the lead will be okay were fine with giving it more if it wants though


Can i sugest you start another thread say what time you would spend with the dog And explain you want a familypet and ask people what they think would be the best breed. your'll get a better idea then


----------

